# Remnants of the Horde:Back to Myrach...



## Uriel (Feb 28, 2003)

Rogues Gallery Here

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=69932


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 28, 2003)

I'd like to play.

Brembek sounds cool to me.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 28, 2003)

Will we need _Savage Species_ to play?  Obviously we don't for character creation, but later?

If we don't, then count me in - Wererak sounds cool.


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2003)

*Durgo*

I wouldn't mind playing Durgo...


----------



## Velenne (Feb 28, 2003)

I could go for Captain Varn, but Durgo is more up my alley.  Either way.


----------



## Keia (Feb 28, 2003)

Would love to play - but I think my plate is almost at capacity.  I'll be watching with interest though. 

Keia


----------



## Rino (Feb 28, 2003)

i sure would like to play the thiefling wizard but if that isn't possible Wekerak


----------



## Uriel (Mar 1, 2003)

OK, we seem full now.

There is one other player (from my RL game) joining, as well as you folks.

SOofL: Brembek
Krugurgo
Capellan: Wekerak
(No, you don't need Savage Species)
Velenne: Captain Varn

Rino, it wouldn't be that big a deal to add another, though 6 is the max I want. So, you are in as well if you like.

You can choose between an Orc Barbarian/Fighter or 
a Gnoll Hunter (a Fantasy FlightGames Core class similar to a Ranger, with certain differences).Alternately, if any of you other folk want, these characters are up for grabs.

 I had planned on them as alternates (since this will be a game with little GM Mercy, although I am far from a Killer DM). Talk amongst yourselves etc...
My email is bluehead69@yahoo.com
Please address any queries 'ENWorld SS game' in the title, as I would hate to lose a vital question etc...among the detritus of Spam.
I hope to start this Monday, by which time I will have all characters mailed out etc...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 1, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## Rino (Mar 1, 2003)

me play big orc 

i dont have the book so that might be a bit of a problem.
i'll try to lent it from a frent, but i only need the racials for an orc.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 1, 2003)

Rino, you don't need the Stats, as the characters are PreGen. Orcs, +4 Str...ugh.


----------



## Rino (Mar 1, 2003)

sorry, once again miss read the intro.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 3, 2003)

Anything new here Uriel?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 4, 2003)

To Veleene and the others interested:

Mycrappy old P-233 decided to blow up/commit sepekku/whatever yesterday.
I am currently at work using one of theirs.
The game is a go, but I need to get my new Comp from Micropro (ordered this morning)..Mmm...finally a Pent IV...
So, I'm flying without a Comp, but the game is a go, Yes.
This sucks, because my other 2 games just sort of took off, while I must wait a few days for this one.
I will also need to make a similar post for folks in my other games.
Well, I hope to have it going soon after the new Machine gets here, sorry for the delay, folks.


-Ron/Uriel


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 6, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *To Veleene and the others interested:
> 
> Mycrappy old P-233 decided to blow up/commit sepekku/whatever yesterday.
> I am currently at work using one of theirs.
> ...




Not the end of the world i guess. 


I'm going home to Mass. tomarrow night. It'll be a few weeks before my computer gets up there. Between time i'll be checking in once a week.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 26, 2003)

My Comp is finally up and running...moving from a P-233 to a P4 2,4 Ghz is rather like a rickety old Bike to a Porche...

Anyways, I'll wait to see if you folks are still interested/have tie to play.

I need to dig a bit for the characters, as I am still retrieving stuff from my old HD. I hope they are Ok, thoughtI can't seem to find them as of yet...odd, that.

Part of me almost wants to let you guys create the characters from scratch instead of using myPre-gens <By this I mean that you would still be Durgo, Ogre Fighter etc,,,but you could stat and develop him yourself....thoughts?
It's a 32 point buy if so.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 26, 2003)

Either way's fine with me.  If Durgo opens up, I wouldn't mind switching from Varn.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't have SS, so I'd prefer the 'pre gen' option.  I'm definitely still interested, though


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok, here's what I'm going to do.

I'll play Captain Varn as an NPC.

I'm still waiting to hear back from the other interested folks (who Were interested, anyways).

I'm reconstructing the PCs, but if any of you want to create your own instead, these are the availible races.


Zuregath's horde consisted of the following races...

Orc =10 Class Levels
Hobgoblin +1Ecl/9 Class Levels
Goblin= 10 Class Levels
Ogre +5 ECL/5 Class levels
Gnoll +2 ECL/8 Class Levels
Bugbear +3 ECL/7 Class Levels
Tiefling +1 ECL + 9 Class Levels
Drow +2 ECL + 8 Class levels
Half-Fiend +3 winged/+2 non-winged ECL + 7/8 Class levels
Half Ogre (Savage Species version) +1 ECL/9 Class Levels

Let me know what you want to do.

You could even be a group that doesn't want to strike out with Varn (see my first post in this thread).

The adventure does not rely on him in the least (just a plot hook to get you together and all).

I'll have a map of some sort up hopefully by  tomorrow.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 29, 2003)

Point buy?  28/32/36?  Rolled?

Wealth limits as normal in DMG?  Any single item price limit?

HP rolled?  Max?  Half+1 per die?

I'd like to get in on a smash'em up type game with Velenne using a half-ogre if I could.    That is if no one would mind having a blockhead in the group...

Sources?  WotC only?  Netbook of Feats?  OGL stuff by approval from Swords & Sorcery, Mongoose, Malhavoc, AEG, or the like?

Then again, I'm not sure if you even have any open slots left.  Ah well, I tried.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, few of the folks from the 1st set-up (my comp died and it sort of hovered for 2 weeks and all) have replied. Besides, i can easily run 2 or 3 of these...which sounds fun, come to think og it, diff aspects of the destroyed Horde trying to get 'home'...
Back to this.

I have/will have several reconstructed to pick from or...

As above for race and Level

half-Ogre is fine.

32 Pt Buy

HP Max@1st, 75% after <D4=3,D6=4,D8=5,D10=7,D12=9>

50,000 GP ( no more than half on any one item).
2,000 XP

I would prefer NO Psionics for this one.
I would also like to stay awy from the Orienal Sourcbooks in this one.

Books: All Core, FRCS Ok, Book of vile darkness as well.
FFG path fo sword/magic/shadow/faith
All Mongoose Quintessential series.
Books of Eldritch Might, Relics & Rituals.
I also have the Nyambe sourcebook (Africa) 
plot&poison if Drow

Let me know if any more info/parameters are needed,


----------



## Velenne (Mar 30, 2003)

More questions:

*  You list a half-fiend as one of the playable characters to choose from, but that's a template.  A half-fiend....?  

*  In order to reinvigorate intrest, you may want to restart the thread with your new outlines.  


This is a _great_ idea for a story and I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Velenne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Durgo: Male Ogre Fighter 2, Tribal Protector 3*; Large-size Giant; HD 4d8+20, 5d10+25; 103 hp; Init +0; Spd 20 ft.; AC 27 (10 + 13 (Armor) + 5 (Nat. Armor) - 1 Size) (AC 29 in Forest)

_Special Attacks:_ Tribal Enemy(Elves), Wild Fighting
_Special Qualities:_ Homeland(Forest), Terrain AC Bonus +2

AL N; SV Fort +15, Ref +4, Will +2; Str 26(30), Dex 10, Con 20, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 8. (Upped INT at 4th lvl)

_Skills:_ Spot +2, Listen +2, Intuit Direction +2, Wilderness Lore +5

_Feats:_ Power Attack (Ogre), Reckless Attack (1st, Quint. Fgt), Cleave (F1), Great Cleave (F2), Power Lunge (3rd, S&F), Two-Handed Power Strike (TP1, Quint. Fgt)

_Gear:_ +3 Dragonscale Armor(Quint. Fgt.;13,500), _Durgo's Maul_(+3 Huge Warhammer; 18,000), Belt of Giant Strength +4(16,000), Potion of Cure Serious Wounds(750), Potion of Invisibility(300)
Wealth: 1,450 gp

Atk +20/+15 melee (+3 Huge Warhammer; 2d6+23); 
Full PA: +12/+7 (2d6+31)
Full PA + RA: +12/+7 (2d6+39) (AC drops to 19)
Full PA + RA + WF: +10/+10/+5 (2d6+39)
Full PA + RA + Charge Attack: +14 (2d6+49) (AC drops to 17)

I guess you've already got his description and history.


----------



## Mickerus (Mar 30, 2003)

If you've got any openings, I'm definitely interested in giving it a shot.  Always did enjoy playing the bad guy on occasion.

Edit: By the way, if you'll have me in, what I have in mind is a half-fiend, half-elf (as using an elf as the base stock) assassin.  I figure he/she (undecided on that) failed a vital mission to take out some of the enemy's leaders, managed to escape intact, and has decided to regroup with some "friendly" troops for protection.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm keen to play a Goblin Wolfrider.  I'm happy to make my own character, if someone can tell me how SS goblins differ from the details in the MM.  Otherwise, I'm sure Uriel can handle it 

Edit:  while I think of it, I should mention that I'd like to take one fo the PrCs out of MotW - possibly Animal Lord or King of the Wild.  I'll have to re-read both to decide which.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2003)

Regarding half-Fiend. Yep, I was a bit Vague. Half Fiend as a template (+2 to whichever race that you choose for the 'Base').

Mickerus, that works just fine. You could even go a bit deeper and have your Half-Elf having joined the 'Horde' earlier, years even, as he/she might have come from a faction of the Elven Lands that lost a power struggle/his(her) family was slain by the ruling family/whatever. Half-Elf/Half- Fiend would be +2/3 winged

I'm open as to the background.

Goblins are pretty simple -2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Cha
Small (+1 AC, Base Attack, +4 Hide)
+2 Fort Saves, +4 Move Silently.
I'd be willing to convert the 'Halfling Outrider' from S&F to a Goblin Worg Rider: You would gain the +6 to RIde and the Mounted Combat Feat as well (MM pg 108).

As well, I'll allow the 'Reptilian Creature' Template from Savage Species, as Zuregath was conducting some bizarre breeding experiments

Reptilian Creature
Size:Same as base
AC: +2 Natural Armor
+2 Str, +2 Con, +2 Wis
Claw attack 1D4 Small, 1D6 if Med, 1D8 if large
Gain Scent, Darkvision 60', Can hold breath twice as long as base creature.
+4 racial bonus to Jump amd Balance.
Level Adjustment +2

This one has some pretty cool mods, IMHO. Anyways, feel free to ask about anything else.


Durgo looks great, btw Velenne. Are those all of his skills?
Ogres have more in the way of mods, at least. A +3 Climb,+3 Listen,+3 Spot.
Btw again, I let you use Str for Intimidate in Combat situations where it would make more sense than Cha.
is AC and damage bonus make me queasy (and it makes me proud as a numbers cruncher to see such blatentl ruthlessness in the design of a killing Machine) 

Go ahead and give him a fleshed out background, as Im going to do a Rogues Gallery, and folks like seeing where a character comes from (I do).

The Elven Nation that killed off most of your tribe some 10 years ago, and more recently your brother is Vyathara. Think Rome circa their height. Your folk were the Germanic Hordes that did not want to be 'assimilated'. They were happy eaing anyone foolish enough to wander into their territory.
In particular, you hold a vehement hatred for the Cynthelari, an Elven Sorcerer Caste that frequently used your folk for vivisection, as ogres take a deliciously long time to die... ( I never said that they were very nice, these Elves).
The last that you saw of your Father was being hauled off in a Force globe, the destined lad rat of these Hated Fiends.


----------



## Capellan (Mar 31, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Goblins are pretty simple -2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Cha
> Small (+1 AC, Base Attack, +4 Hide)
> +2 Fort Saves, +4 Move Silently.
> I'd be willing to convert the 'Halfling Outrider' from S&F to a Goblin Worg Rider: You would gain the +6 to RIde and the Mounted Combat Feat as well (MM pg 108).
> *




You mean the class with no BAB progression?  I think I'll pass, unless you house ruled that 

Would the MotW PrCs be OK?  I can easily go with core classes only, if not.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2003)

Ack..there has to be an Errata..Ill look on Wotc site.
MoTW is ok, which one looks good to you?


----------



## Velenne (Mar 31, 2003)

Durgo's skills, unfortunately, are a reflection of his poor intelligence and the sacrifices I needed to make to get Tribal Defender.  Namely Wilderness Lore (a cross-class skill) which became a sink-hole for those precious skill points he does get. 

His damage made me queasy too.  In the same way firing a bazooka into a gas truck gives me the warm fuzzies.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 31, 2003)

I'd like to Join in if I may

I have two concepts so far (in order of preference):

A goblin necromancer who "rides" an undead worg.  Sort of and evil version of Yoda  I'd use the _Necromancy: Beyond the Grave_ by Moongoose Publishing as my primary resource.

OR

A drow fighter/cleric/blackguard with Nightmare mount.

Which Gods do we have the option of worshiping, Standard D&D, your own set ?


----------



## Capellan (Mar 31, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Ack..there has to be an Errata..Ill look on Wotc site.
> MoTW is ok, which one looks good to you? *




Hmm.  Looks like they get Fighter BAB - at least I have an errata sheet that claims that's the case.

Still, looking at the options, Wolflord sounds more fun, so I think I will go that way, instead.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2003)

Wolflord is fine.

Set Harth, welcome aboard.

I'm full at 4, as I like how smaller games do seem to go faster.

If others want (from the earlier incarnation), then I can run a second group.

As far as Deities go, FRCS/F&P, PH, others if they are racial or seem appropriate. As well, the Demons and Devils from Book of Vile darkness are OK. f there is another Deity that you would like, let me know, or you could create one, as I just threw this mini-setting together for this anyways. Pick a couple of Domains, some strictures/flavor and we can just go with it.

Although my D20 library is rediculously Huge at this point (I sell games for a living online as well, though I won't plug here, out of respect to the ENWorld affiliated sales site), I do not have the Necromancy Book. Let me know what you want to use from it.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 1, 2003)

Just wanted to go ahead and let you know I'm almost done with my character - the creation/equipment part of it, at least.  I'm still working on background/appearance and whatnot, but I'm quite far along now.

Edit: By the way, I'm thinking for background something pretty close along the lines of what you were suggesting, with a little more embellishment; the family my character belonged to was wiped out by the current ruling family on the pretense that my character's family was tainting the elven bloodline in pursuit of power (granted, my character would be living proof of this "pretense"...).  My character was one of the few surviving members, and went on exile out of the elven nations, and joined up with the horde for the vengeance opportunity - not to mention being a generally foul enough individual to do it just for the chance to kill stuff.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey, I'm new to this particular batch of PbP games, but I've played in a few before. Anyway, I'd be interested in playing in this game, if enough people get involved to form a second group.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2003)

Well Orochi,since you do share the name of my fave Monster to stick in my mantis Deck back in my L5R days (all the better to eat Crane/Naga Ports), I don't have a prob extending this to 5.

The one stipulation is that you play some sort of Arcane caster (Wiz/Sorc pref), or Divine caster (whichever way Set Harth doesn't go, in order to round the group out. Is this Ok with you?

The group seems to have lots of sneaky/death machine effectiveness so far, and they need some magic.

I did say before in the thread that this game may have a rather High death rate, so I am sure that at least someone might get the 'chance' to go with a replacement character down the road as well.

I'll see what I can do about a Map and some more backgroud Tuesday afternoon. My new scanner is being difficult at the moment.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 1, 2003)

Yep, eight heads certainly helps in eating things  

As far as your class request, that's fine with me. I was thinking along the lines of a split class gnoll barbarian/druid or cleric or sorcerer, but if need be I could probably go the route of the full spellcaster.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2003)

Go ahead andmake whatever you want, actually.
You folks should do fine regardless.

The gnoll sounds cool.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 1, 2003)

In the end, I decided on Halfling Outrider (renamed Goblin Wolfrider) because it was too hard to qualify for Wolflord without going 'spell oriented' and I didn't want to do that.

So, what are my mount options, and how much will they cost out of my 50,000 gold?  I'd like to get at least a Worg (CR2) as a mount, but at this level even that might be a bit too fragile - what about a Winter Wolf (CR5)?  Or can I get an advanced Worg for those oh-so important extra HP it would have?

If you can let me know some costs for the various mount options, to deduct out of my 50,000 total, I'll work out the rest of my gear afterwards.

Personally, I'm hoping to be able to get a Winter Wolf, even if it costs a big chunk of my cash.  It'd just be cool  (ha!  a pun!)


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 1, 2003)

Alright, I'm going to go with the Goblin Necro. I got my Character made up mostly last night. Is there a Rogue Gallery Thread to post characters yet?

I'll be using the Necromatic Feats and Spells from the Necromancy:Beyond the grave book and can provide explanations upon request. I also am curious about worg mounts and their costs.

Character Concept Preview:

Valrack the Diseased: Male Goblin Rogue 2/Necromancer 8

Valrack was born the runt of his litter and if wasn’t for his cleverness and cunning he would have perished long ago. First, he did well as a scout for his tribe. But later, when his troop joined the still neophyte hordes of Zuregath’s Legions, a chance run-in with a Drow wizard in Zuregath's employ led to his eventual apprenticeship to the Necromancer. For years Valrack endured abuse from the Drow always pretending to be less competent then he really was, until he was powerful enough to orchestrate the downfall of his master and take the Necromancer’s magical treasures for himself.

Today Valrack is one of the most powerful and feared wizards in Zuregath’s employ and few disobey him lightly, any who have tried usually end up strapped to a table for one of Valrack’s twisted experiments.

Appearance:  Valrack cultivates the false impression of frailty, cloaking his small hunched figure in voluminous black robes, caked in miles of road dust. Years manipulating negative energies have twisted and ravaged his body and only helps to reinforce his seeming frailty. His greasy white hair hangs in wispy lengths from his bald crown.  His once bright orange skin has turned to a pallid grey. A constant stench of death and decay lingers about his person and his solid black eyes seem to glow with a faint red light deep within their depths. Valrack typically uses an ebony cane topped with a silver skull to help him get around though he has no actual need for such a crutch. The cane is actually a magical rod taken from his former Master’s things, a devise capable of causing great pain and draining the life of anyone struck by it. Valrack only two constant companions are his vampire-bat familiar Kith, usually clamped to one of Valrack shoulders, and Hex, a female worg he raised from a pup to serve as his mount.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 1, 2003)

Sounds good, I'll work something up.

Earlier in the thread, you mentioned a gnoll hunter class. Can you tell me how it's different from a ranger?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 1, 2003)

Capellan: A Winter Wolf is fine. At a glance, I looked over a few other creatures with 'young areworth' listings.
Griffns are close, though they are 1 CR lower (Griffon 4 to a Winter Wolf's 5). Griffons list eggs@ 3500 GP and young@ 7000.
That is close enough unles you (or someone else) digs something up from another source. I wil let you pay the half price if you take at least 10 ranks in Handle Animal in total (which I'm sure you will probably have anyways), as you will have raised the Winter Wolf yourself.

Set Harth: Since i don't have that particular book, I just need to see whatever feats/spells etc specific to it. Otherwise, that sounds good. There certainly will be enough dead things in the wake of a War to animate, should you need a few _friends_ .

Orochi: The Hunter is not Gnoll specific, but rather a Core class variant. I will try to post it a bit later, I need to shut this thing dow and let a friend install some new software right now. Looks promising at this point, though.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 1, 2003)

Actually I have minimal ranks of Handle Animal - but I do have plenty in Animal Empathy - will that do?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 2, 2003)

Well, I do think that Handle Animal would be more appropriate for yu raising the Wolf <thus getting the half price>, but Im not really strict in that sense. Perhaps 10 ranks total between the 2 skills . It's really not a big deal though.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 2, 2003)

_Alright, quick post, just copying (and formatting a bit) of the in-progress character.  I should be just about done, actually, I mainly just need to write up my description and background, and maybe make a couple of equipment tweaks and I should be ready to roll.  I'm pretty sure I've got everything else straight here, though:_

Sallanais nela Bryndellar/ "Midnight Fang"
Female Half-fiend/elf
Rogue 5/Assassin 3
Alignment: Neutral Evil

*Str*: 16 (+3)
*Dex *:22 (+6)
*Con*: 13 (+1)
*Int*: 18 (+4)
*Wis*: 12 (+1)
*Cha*: 16 (+3)

Hp: 42
AC: Base 10, +6 Dex, + 4 Armor, +1 Natural, +2 Deflection = 23

*Saves:*
Fort +2 (+1 Con) =  +3
Ref +7 (+6 Dex)  = +13
Will +2 (+1 Wis) =  +3

BAB: +4
Melee +7, +8 with Shadow Dagger
Ranged +10, +11 with Dart of Wounding

*Feats:*  Point-blank shot, quick-draw, flick of the wrist (Song and Silence)

*Skills:*

Balance 7 (+6 Dex, +2 synergy) = 15
Bluff 5 (+3 Cha)   =  8
Climb 6 (+3 Str)   =  9
Craft: Poison 5 (+4 Int) = 9
Disable Device 4 (+ 4 Int) = 8
Disguise 6 (+3 Cha) = 9
Gather Information 4 (+3 Cha) = 7
Hide 11 (+6 Dex) = 17
Intimidate 8 (+3 Cha, +2 synergy) = 13
Intuit Direction 4 (+1 Wis) = 5
Jump 6 (+3 Str) = 9
Knowledge: Elven Nobility 4 (+4 Int) = 8
Listen 9 (+1 Wis, +2 racial) = 12
Move Silently 11 (+6 Dex) = 17
Open Locks 4 (+6 Dex) = 10
Search 6 (+4 Int, +2 racial) = 12
Spot 8 (+1 Wis, +2 racial) = 11
Tumble 6 (+6 Dex, +2 synergy) = 14
Use Magic Device 6 (+3 Cha) = 9

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic, Goblin, Infernal, Abyssal

*Class Abilities:*

Uncanny Dodge (Retains Dex bonus to AC when flat-footed, can't be flanked)
Sneak Attack: +5d6
Evasion
Death Attack
Poison Use

*Racial Abilities:*
Immune to sleep and poison
Elven weapon proficiencies (long sword and bows)
Low-light vision
Darkvision 60 ft.
+2 to Listen, Spot, and Search checks
Acid, cold, electricity, and fire resistance: 20
Bite 1d6, claws 1d4

*Spell-like abilities:*

Darkness 3/day
Desecrate 1/day
Unholy Blight 1/day
Poison 3/day

*Equipment:*

Shadow Dagger (Relics and Rituals 2) (10,302)
Returning Dart of Wounding +1 (18,300.5)
Glamered Leather Armor +2 (9,160)
Ring of Protection +2 (8000)
Hat of Disguise (2000)
signet ring of house Bryndellar (Eh, I'm saying it's worth 200)

masterwork thieve's tools
masterwork disguise kit

3 potions of cure light wounds (150)

Poisons (Using list from Book of Vile Darkness): Balor bile (1000), eyeblast (500), large spider venom (175)


187gp, 5sp

*Spells prepared:*  1st - death grimace (Vile Darkness), obscuring mist 2nd - alter self


----------



## Uriel (Apr 2, 2003)

Mickerus, looks fine at a glance.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 2, 2003)

I saw the answers on the books, those look like great fun!  I'd still like to submit a character.  Any room for me to swing around a big brute in?


----------



## Capellan (Apr 2, 2003)

Sorry I haven't posted a finalised character yet.  Work has been hell this week.  I just have equipment to do.  If I get home at a reasonable hour tonight I will post the stats, at least.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 2, 2003)

*A poll*

Okay, I'm basically at the point where I can go one of two ways with gnoll-boy. If you all feel a healer of some sort, I'd be fine running a druid or priest (most likely a druid). If not, I'm leaning towards the Hunter, but not so strongly that I'd be dissappointed not to use that idea. Feel free to weigh in everyone.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: A poll*

I think we need some spell support at this stage, so I vote Druid


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 3, 2003)

Here is my idea for better or worse.    I've got all the books referenced and a scanner so I can send ya anything you don't have if you like.

If there's no room, he is well set up to be an NPC instead.  Lemme know what ya think.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 3, 2003)

Alright, here goes nothing, as far as background goes.  Feel free to suggest any changes to fit how the elven nations/factions fit in, what I'm writing now is based pretty much entirely from the bits and pieces I picked up earlier in this thread and from guesswork; don't know if you have a firm vision for the elven nation or what, but I'm pretty flexible.



_House Bryndellar once stood among the greatest houses in terms of power and influence, and it stood only to rise further under the leadership of Sellaith nela Bryndellar - until the first of a plague of tragedies befell the House.

Sellaith's wife, Faldrineth, gave birth to twins, a boy and a girl, traditionally a sign of great fortune.  Faldrineth perished due to complications during childbirth, and Sellaith found little joy in his progeny thereafter and House Bryndellar began to fall on hard times.

As the years passed, Sellaith fell deeper and deeper into an almost unnatural melancholy.  He kept to his own chambers, rarely setting foot outside for any purpose, much less to see his children.  The twins were raised by their other kin, and each showed great promise as future leaders of the house.  Keldryn, the boy, had both great talent with a blade along with the wit and charm to make a natural leader.  Joranas, the girl, was a prodigy in the arcane arts, quickly surpassing even her own tutors.

On their 115th birthday, the twins underwent the ceremony recognising them as adults, and spirits were high for the first time in many years.  Even Sellaith came out of his depression to attend, and it was then that a new change overtook him.  Sellaith once again took the reigns and began to guide the House back on track, and with his children's aid the Bryndellar began to see prosperity once more.

However, not all was well with Sellaith.  He had become prone to fits of rage, and his temper was something to be feared.  Rumors spread that he had gone mad, and a rare few even whispered in secret that he had become posessed.  Whatever the case, he took out his wrath on any and anybody who crossed his path.  Eventually, he went so far as to exile Keldryn, his only son, who quickly found open arms in a rival house.

Foul rumors of House Bryndellar began to spread.  Some believed the House sealed a pact with a powerful fiend.  Whether this was true, none could say.  What was certain was that Bryndellar was still gaining power by the day, as their rivals started disappearing.  It was even rumored that Sellaith and Joranas, his own daughter, were lovers.  In truth, Joranas never married, but did give birth to a daughter, who was kept from the prying eyes of the public.

Finally, fearing to wait for Bryndellar to take any overt action, three rival houses formed an alliance to remove the emerging threat.  Citing the Bryndellar's corrupting bloodline (for it was true that several children within the House had something distinctly not... elven in their blood) as justification for war, the other houses, led by Keldryn, launched a suprise attack and in a single night slaughtered or captured all who chose to remain loyal to House Bryndellar.  Joranas was among those slain, and Sellaith was the last to fall, though it took Keldryn and a full ten soldiers to fell him; Sellaith fought with unnatural strength and fury, spitting fire and tearing his foes apart with his bare hands.

House Bryndellar was soon forgotten (both by choice and by circumstance) by all but a few._

Phew.  Now then, how it relates to my character.

_Sallanais Bryndellar is one of the very few survivors of House Bryndellar.  She is the daughter of Joranas and... *something* very unnatural.  Sallanais was still a child during the attack led by her uncle Keldryn, and Joranas gave her life to give Sallanais the chance to escape.

Sallanais has harbored a deep hatred for her "kin" (her "kin" being the elven nations in general, and Keldryn in specific) ever since, and has devoted her time and training to stealth and murder.  She has proven quite talented at both, and she takes great joy in causing pain, suffering, and death to others.  She has most especially developed a taste for elven blood.

When Sallanais (by now having taken the name "Midnight Fang" and having become almost an urban legend known as the "Kinslayer" for her killings in the elven nations) first heard of the horde being mustered by Zuregath against the elven nations, she rushed to offer her expertise to his side._

Wulp, that's all for now.  How's that?  I'll write up her description later, but this is what I had in mind as far as background goes.  Like I said earlier, if any of it doesn't click, let me know, and I'll be happy to make amendments.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 3, 2003)

*A decision!*

Forget everything I said earlier. I'm going with a cleric/Templar of Yeenoghu. I'll hopefully be able to get the character put together tommorow at work, and post tommorow night.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 3, 2003)

FYI Jair, Half-ogre from Savage Species (p.217) is presented as a race in-and-of itself as opposed to a template.

Next time you're online we should get together and work out a more in-depth history between the two brutes.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 3, 2003)

Uriel,

I got my character pretty much ready to post. I'm just waiting on 

A. a rogue gallery thread.
B. more info about the Horde to write a more complete backstory.
      1. Like How long has the horde been fighting the elves?
      2. how has the war gone up until the last major defeat?
      3. How many and how were the wizards of the Horde organized?
      4. Are humans playing a major or minor role in the world, heck what are the roles of all the major races in the world?
      5. And if you're just making this up as we go along, how welcome are you to player input?


----------



## Capellan (Apr 3, 2003)

Wekerak Spittlebrow, Male Goblin 
Hit Dice: (3d6)+(3d10)+(4d10)+20 
Hit Points: 83 
Initiative: +9 
Speed: Walk 30' 
Special Qualities: Defensive Ride 1/day (2), Deflect Attack +1, Evasion, Favored Enemy(Elf), Ride Bonus, Sneak Attack +2d6, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC) 
Saves: Fortitude: +7, Reflex: +13, Will: +4 
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8 
Skills: Animal Empathy 7; Appraise 2; Balance 9; Bluff -1; Climb 2; Concentration 2; Diplomacy -1; Disable Device 6; Disguise -1; Escape Artist 9; Forgery 2; Gather Information -1; Handle Animal 1; Heal 1; Hide 15; Intimidate -1; Intuit Direction 2; Jump 5; Listen 11; Move Silently 15; Open Lock 10; Perform -1; Pick Pocket 7; Ride 21; Search 10; Sense Motive 1; Spot 11; Swim 2; Tumble 10; Use Rope 7; Wilderness Lore 8; 
Feats: Alertness, Ambidexterity, Improved Initiative, Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Ride-By Attack, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse (Dagger) 
Alignment: Neutral Evil

This is just the 'raw' stats, without equipment.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 4, 2003)

Here's what I have so far. Let me know if I'm missing anything important other than equipment.

Name: Kurg Marrowgnawer
Class: 7th level Cleric/1st level Templar of Yeenoghu
Alignment: Neutral Evil

Str: 16 (+3)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 15 (+2)
Wis: 17 (+3)
Int: 14 (+2)
Cha: 10 (0)

Hp: 54 (7d8+1d10)
Speed: 30’ base

Saves:
Fort: (+4 race, +2 con, +5 cleric, +2 Templar) +13
Ref: (+2 Dex, +2 cleric) +4
Will: (+3 wisdom, +5 cleric, +2 Templar) +10

AC (natural-1)
Hit Bonus, Melee: (+ 3 Str, + 5 cleric, +1 Templar) +9

Skills:
Knowledge (Religion) 9
Concentration 5
Heal 6
Hide 5
Search 3
Wilderness Lore 2
Scry 1
Climb 1

Feats:
Endurance
Martial Weapon Proficiency (flail)
Weapon Focus (flail)
Weapon Specialization (flail)

Diety: Yeenoghu
Domains: Evil, Destruction
Special Abilities: 
"Smite" once per day
60' Darkvision
+1 to cast Evil sphere spells
Control Undead

Spells (add one domain spell at each level after 0):
0: 9
1: 7
2: 6
3: 5
4: 4

That's it for now. Let me know what's missing, and I'll fill it in, along with equipment and the stats dependant on equipment (such as AC).


----------



## Orochi (Apr 5, 2003)

Okay, here are my magic items. I think I applied the rules correctly, so here goes.

- Adamantine Unholy Heavy flail +2, Yeenoghu's Bite (can cast Abyssal Might 5 times per day): 18595 gp.
- Helmet +2, The Howler's Mask (casts Sound Blast at will): 18150 gp.
- Shadowed Scale Armor +2, Armor of the Stalker: 9200 gp
- Periapt of Wisdom +2: 4000 gp

The periapt gives me one more spell per level and an extra +1 on my Will save, bringing it to +11.

My AC with the armor is +9, and my speed reduces to 20'.

My hit bonus goes up to +11.

I'll post a description and a background later tonight. Again, let me know if I'm missing/screwing up anything.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

I feel like killing something.

I just sat here writing a very long answer to Set Harth's questions, outlining the Lands, Factions et al...and I tried to ass a Map as well.
The message that I recieved was that the file was too big <the Map), when I tried to 'back' to my reply, it was not there.
I am rather upset, bacause I was at this damned comp for nearly an hour, very happy in what I had put down.
Next time I guess I should save every reply.

I need to get to work now, I will be able to recreate things tomorrow afternoon.

Here's a quick over view (I can't seem to get the map up either)

You all hail from Myrach, where Zuregath is <was?> one of the Iron Kings, not the most pleasant rulers in all.
Zuregath is a Half-Red Dragon Wizard of Immense Power.
South of Myrach is belevon, Land of the Triumvirate States, Dwarven/Gnome and Stone Giant. Belevon is very hostile to Myrach, and to Aruth as well.

Aruth lies to the South and East of Myrach. Aruth is the Elven Empire, which is al War with Myrach, tenative <though hostile> truce with Belevon and on Neutral relations with Dynessa.

Dynessa lies directli East of Myrach, North of Aruth. Dynessa is a land where Humans hold sway, along with halflings, some Gnomes and at least one Lizardflk City. Dynessa tries to remain Neutral in the conflicts,though Myrachians are met more with hostility than with open hands <there are some along the border who deal with your People, however>.

Prior to the defeat at Lake Nyssar, Zuregath's forces had been doing well, aided by Dessa Greentongue's <Lich, an Iron King>Undead Hordes, as well as the Fire Giants of Fulgrun the Black. The arrival of several Silver Dragons and the Aruthian Druid's Council <and their attendant Elementals and Fey Allies> turned the tides, and now the Horde is streaming North, trying to regroup.

Zuregath employed a very large percentage of Wizards and Sorcerers in his army, perhaps one in 25 or 30. Every Company had at least one Wizard, and there were several Sorcerer Units for specialist duties.

BTW, the Goblin Necromancer could very well be from Dessa Greentongue's Allied Contingent, it fits in very well.

The Pre-Battle strength of the horde was around 25,000, with hobgoblin/Goblins making up most of these, thought there were also a large number of mercenaries of various sorts, as well as the Ogres that formed the core of Zuregath's Shock Troops.

Zuregath himself was <suppossedly> slain, along with his Red Dragon Steed Yssrykka <some whisper that she was also his Lover> by Ryanyimr, the Silver Dragon high over the Lake's surface.

i hope that that will hold you guys over until I can repost the longer Info.

Feel free to input what you like for background, shortof being the Illegitimate son of the Elven Emperor or a deposed Iron king.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

*Trying the map at lower rersolution/size*

...The black line in the forest and west of Lake Nyssar shows where the Horde had recently won territory, the 2 black marks north of there are 2 former Myrachian ciies, now razed. That map sure is big...er...


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

Jeremy, if nobody else minds, I am ok with another bruiser.
I am going to leave out the Netbook of Feats info, so I hope that you can work around that.

As well, as Velenne mentioned, half-Ogre is not a template (not the SS version anyways), so the wood elf mods do not count. Just remedy that and the feats, and he's good to go.

Lastly, it does not seem that he and his 'father' are on good terms. How is this going to reflect if he is travelling with Durgo?
It would be silly if they broke down in to a death match the first post, especially if there area coupleof hundred elves right on their butts, not to mention what  _else_ the pointy earned bastards are bringing.

Talk with Velenne and let me know what you both want to do regarding this

thanks, Uriel


----------



## Orochi (Apr 5, 2003)

Now for physical description and personality. History is coming as soon as I incorporate what we all just found out about the world, along with whatever else we find out, and slap something together.

Appearance: Kurg is somewhat tall for a gnoll, standing about 7'6". His weight is closer to average, making him appear even more lanky than a typical gnoll. His fur is dark brown, deepening to almost black around his head. The fur on his muzzle, however, is an almost gore red. One of his ears is sorter than the other and more ragged, a reminder of an earlier battle within his pack. A part of his lip is also missing, a small piece on the left, near the back. This gives him a perpetually sneering look. His armor is usually filthy, considering he rarely bothers to clean it up, and is dull black in color. The helmet was clearly once a piece of barding for a worg or some other large wolfen animal, but has been carefully retooled to fit a gnoll. His flail contrasts the rest of his attire and equipment. It appears to be completely free of blood or filth, as though it has been meticulously maintained. Which it has, since it's not only Kurg's weapon, but his holy symbol as well. He generally moves in a somewhat loping fashion, leaning forward and leading with his jaws.

Personality: Kurg is a devouted follower of Yeenoghu who truely enjoys his work in the demon's service. He has a definate sadistic streak, and takes great pleasure in hurting others. He prefers ambushes to straight up fights, except against priests of other gods. He relishes in nothing more than killing priests and defiling temples. He is almot always hungry, and will take pieces from his kills to eat, sometimes while they're still alive. He's more capable of working with others than most gnolls, but he's just as self serving.  He's just more plotting and quiet than average.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 5, 2003)

My character is done (huzzah!) but I have had to go into work, so I will post it once I get back home in a few hours.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 5, 2003)

Wekerak Spittlebrow, Male Goblin 
Hit Dice: (3d6)+(3d10)+(4d10)+30 
Hit Points: 93 
Initiative: +9 
Speed: Walk 20' 
AC: 20 
Attacks: *Weeping Blade +14/+9; *Spirit Knife +14; Shortbow +1 (Composite) +18/+13; 
Damage: *Weeping Blade 1d4+1; *Spirit Knife 1d4+1; Shortbow +1 (Composite) 1d6+1; 
Special Qualities: Defensive Ride 1/day (2), Deflect Attack +1, Evasion, Favored Enemy (Elf), Ride Bonus, Sneak Attack +2d6, Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC)
Saves: Fortitude: +8, Reflex: +13, Will: +4 
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 20, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8 
Skills: Animal Empathy 7; Appraise 2; Balance 6; Bluff -1; Climb -1; Concentration 3; Diplomacy -1; Disable Device 8; Disguise -1; Escape Artist 6; Forgery 2; Gather Information -1; Handle Animal 1; Heal 1; Hide 22; Intimidate -1; Intuit Direction 2; Jump 2; Listen 11; Move Silently 12; Open Lock 12; Perform -1; Pick Pocket 4; Ride 21; Search 10; Sense Motive 1; Spot 11; Swim -3; Tumble 7; Use Rope 7; Wilderness Lore 8; 
Feats: Alertness, Ambidexterity, Improved Initiative, Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Ride-By Attack, Track, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse (Dagger) 
Alignment: Neutral Evil 
Possessions: Heward's Handy Haversack; Mithral Shirt; Outfit (Traveler's/Small); Quiver of Ehlonna; Winter Wolf; Weeping Blade (dagger+1, inflicts +1d6 acid damage); Spirit Knife (ghost touch dagger +1); Amulet of Health +2; Slippers of Spider Climbing; Bracers of Archery; Cloak of Elvenkind; Potion (Cure Moderate Wounds) x 3; Ring +2 (Protection); Arrows (20/Masterwork); Shortbow +1 (Composite);

Frostbite, Male Winter Wolf 
Hit Dice: (6d10)+18 
Hit Points: 63 
Initiative: +1 
Speed: Walk 50' 
AC: 15 
Attacks: Bite (Natural/Primary) +9; 
Damage: Bite (Natural/Primary) 1d8+6; 
Special Qualities: +4 Wilderness Lore when tracking by Scent, +7 Hide in snow and ice, Breath Weapon(Su), Cold Subtype(Ex), Scent(Ex), Trip(Ex)
Saves: Fortitude: +8, Reflex: +6, Will: +3
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
Alignment: Neutral Evil 
Possessions: Bite (Natural/Primary); Rations (Trail/Per Day); Saddlebags; Water (Pint); Waterskin; Caltrops; Flint and Steel; Oil (1 Pt. Flask); Rope (Silk/50 Ft.); Saddle (Military); Bit and Bridle;


Background later ... must sleep ...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 5, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Jeremy, if nobody else minds, I am ok with another bruiser.
> I am going to leave out the Netbook of Feats info, so I hope that you can work around that.
> 
> As well, as Velenne mentioned, half-Ogre is not a template (not the SS version anyways), so the wood elf mods do not count. Just remedy that and the feats, and he's good to go.
> ...




Not a problem.  What about Gigantic Weapon from Mongoose's Ultimate Feats?  I know it is also in the Netbook of Feats, but is published as well.  And it's one of the things that defines his character.  I'm looking for a replacement to Bonded Weapon.  Let you know when I find it.

As for the half-ogre thing, the presented half-ogre is half-human half-ogre.  I was trying to rig up a half ogre-elf variety from the backstory, but that's ok.  I nixed the mechanical pos's and neg's.  Can I keep the physical description of being elf born instead of human born?

While he hates his dad, and his dad doesn't care much for him, he's not going to kill him, and he doesn't have what it takes to replace him.  So he just kinda resents him like many other teens.  He might not take orders well, but if Durgo smacks him around, he'll just take it.  Durgo is intimidating enough that Bargo backs down when he barks at him.  But Velenne and I will work it out.

Not interested in disrupting the game, we want to add to it.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2003)

I don't have the Ultimate Feats book, so why don't you cut/paste the bonded weapon & gigantic weapon rules and I'll have a look. It shouldn't be a problem, especially since I love Mongoose, and their stuff is usually top notch.

Sure he can still have the same description etc...

And, as I mentioned to Velenne, I am allowing Str as the stat fr intimidation in the proper situations <HULK SMASH!!!>, so go ahead and list a value for it, even if you don't have ranks.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 6, 2003)

And finally, we arrive at something resembling a backstory. Enjoy and point out any major consistancy errors.

_Kurg always knew he was destined for great things. He knew that because he's an egomaniacal bastard, and has been since day one. While he was bigger than most of his pack mates, that was never enough of an edge for him. He always wanted a little extra advantage, however he could get it. In his youth, that usually meant intimidating smalelr pack members to distract his opponents while he snuck up from behind. Later, it meant becoming a priest, in order to gain what he saw as the "ultimate backup", the power of a god. He rose quickly in the ranks, both because he was a quick learner and because he arrainged for several of his superiors to meet with unfortunate deaths. He continued along this route for some time, eventually beginning to worry the high priest. Then, the solution to the problem presented itself...

When Zuregath set out his call for soldiers to join the Horde, the high priest made sure to publicly volunteer Kurg to join the cause. Kurg immediately saw what was happening. If he refused, he would be branded a coward, and probably killed. If he went, he ran the risk of being killed in battle. He accepted publicly, but privately he prepared to abandon his fellows at the first opportunity. But that night, something happened that changed his mind. As he slept, he dreamed of himself, walking alon a concealed path in the forest at the borders of the gnoll's domain. He saw himself enter a cave, and he saw the symbol of a two headed flail burned into the wall of that cave, the sigil of Yeenoghu. When he woke, he knew that this had been more than a dream. It had the feel of prophecy. As soon as the rest of the tribe's contingent was ready, he set out with them. When they stopped to hunt for their evening meal, he saw the first traces of the path from his dream. He followed it, soon finding the cave with the mark. He walked into the cave, coming at last to an alter with that same symbol. He knelt in prayer, not sure what to do next. Then, an image of the demon prince appeared to him, offering him a choice. He could remain faithful to the god of the tribe, a god who cared nothing for his life over that of any other follower, or he could turn to Yeenoghu and become the first of his chosen for the tribe, ready to come back and cast the high priest down and establish a new order. The choice was clear. Kurg accepted Yeenoghu's charge on the spot, smashing his old holy symbol to bits with a stone. It was then that Yenoghu gave his new servant his rewards: a suit of armor, a helmet, and a flail, all enchanted by the demon-god.

When Kurg returned to camp, his packmates were surprised by his change. For example, one of the laypriests accompanyin the warband challenged his apparent change of alligance. Kurg dashed his skull open with his flail before inviting anyone else to voice dissent. No one else did, not surprisingly.

Once the band joined the rest of the Horde, they were put to work as a skirmishing force/cleanup crew, ambushing retreating enemy units, slaughtering the wounded, and carrying out the occasional raid against enemy targets. Kurg's talent and desire for killing priests was noticed quickly, and his unit was often chosen to strike at places of healing and other places where divine spellcasters were expected. Kurg killed every priest the group found, keeping their holy symbols in order to ritually destroy them later and carving Yeenoghu's mark into their remains to sanctify the kills.

But all that came to a crushing end when the Horde was forced back. Kurg and his soldiers were cut off from the main body, as they were working behind enemy lines when the Horde broke. They suddenly found themselves isolated and completely surrounded by Elvish forces. They began the slow journy backto what remained of the Horde's line, only to be picked off one by one by archers as they moved. Only Kurg made it back, to find himself nearly without an army to rejoin. _


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 6, 2003)

Uriel,

A question about spells. I'm thinking of having two spell books, One of Valrack's spells he knows (0th-4th) and another of necromantic spells he stole from out of his masters stuff after he died, which would have spells higher then he is able to cast. How do I construct and price thoose spell books? do I just price the spells like scrolls and add them up? or do you have a better idea?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2003)

I think that the book would be like any other treasure, with a cost similar to inscribing sells into your book <pg 155 PH, 100GP/Page, with 2 pages per spell level.
That is how it would be priced as a treasure item (which, essentially, it is).Providing you survive/we play long enough, we can keep adding spells <the scribing cost paid representing supplies/sacrifices etc... to learn the books secrets, as well as your 2 spells/Level coming from it for 'free'.

All: Work just called and asked me to come in several hours early <I am the floor manager for a Nightclub here in San Francisco>, so I am goingto have to wait a bit to post my reconstructed Info packet and others tidbits.

As well, this will be a fairly <who am I kidding, it's going to be a slugfest game> combat intensive Game, you might consider leadership as a Feat, as there will be stragglers everywhere looking for someone able to get them to safety. Who knows, perhaps some enterprising PC could set up a stronghold somwehere once you get away from the Aruthian Legions <hehe, like you are going to escape  >. I am having all sorts of SS mini-campaign ideas.

Anyways, keep working on those despicable characters, and get ready to eat, because, as Zuregath said on that fateful day when you marched South to meet the Legions:
 'Tonight we dine on Elf-Flesh!'


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 7, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I don't have the Ultimate Feats book, so why don't you cut/paste the bonded weapon & gigantic weapon rules and I'll have a look. It shouldn't be a problem, especially since I love Mongoose, and their stuff is usually top notch.*




NP.  They are both OGL.

*GIGANTIC WEAPON [General]*
You are proficient at wielding extremely large weapons.
*Prerequisite:* Str 15+, Base attack bonus +3 or higher
*Benefit:* You can wield a weapon two sizes larger than you with two hands, suffering a -2 penalty on all attack rolls when doing so.
*Normal:* You normally can only wield a weapon one size large than you with two hands.

*BONDED WEAPON [General]*
You have used a single weapon so much that you have formed an almost spiritual bond with that specific weapon.
*Prerequisite:* Base attack bonus +8 or higher, Improved Critical (with weapon), Proficient with Weapon, Weapon Focus (with weapon), Weapon Specialization (with weapon)
*Benefit:* Choose a single unique weapon. For one month you train exclusively with that weapon, learning how to best wield that specific weapon most effectively. During the training period, you may use no other weapons or you must repeat the process. After the month of training, give the weapon a name to symbolize your intimate knowledge of the weapon. You gain an additional +2 to all attack rolls and +1 to damage with your named weapon (this stacks with the weapon focus and weapon specialization bonuses). You do not gain the bonuses or penalties of this feat when wielding a weapon of the same type, and suffer a -2 to all attack rolls with all other weapons.
*Special:* If ever your named weapon is destroyed or taken from your possession for more than a week, you must repeat the process of naming a weapon and continue to suffer the -2 to attack rolls with all weapons of a different type. You may never have more than one bonded weapon.



			
				Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Sure he can still have the same description etc...
> 
> And, as I mentioned to Velenne, I am allowing Str as the stat fr intimidation in the proper situations <HULK SMASH!!!>, so go ahead and list a value for it, even if you don't have ranks. *




Great on the description.  And as for intimidation, heh heh heh, that should be fun!  Unfortunately, I don't have any way to resist his intimidate either.    And he gets extra bonus points for me due to the number of thrashings he's given me.  Larger in Bargo's mind's eye than in reality.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2003)

Jeremy, they both look fine to me.
-Uriel


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 8, 2003)

Perfect!  That makes fixing his sheet much easier.  Removed the racial modifiers, caught an attack bonus mistake that makes his ranged attack even more comical (guess there really isn't much elf in him!).  But I think he's done.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh folks, give all of your characters Myrachian as a bonus language.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 9, 2003)

*Submited for Uriel Approval*

*Valrack the Diseased*
Male Goblin Rogue 2/Necromancer8; Small-size goblinoid;
*HD* 2d6 plus 8d4 (34 hp); *Init* +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative), *Spd* 20ft.; *AC* 17 (Base 10, +3 Dex, +1 size, +3 bracers of armor), touch 14, flat-footed 14; *BAB* +6, Atk +6 melee, +9 Range; *SA* Sneak Attack (1d6), Evasion, Death Touch*; *SQ* Goblin Traits; *AL* NE; *SV* Fort +4, Ref +8, Will +7; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 18, Wis 12, Cha 12.

*Language*: Common, Goblin, Myrachian, Orc, Giant, Elvish, Draconic, Undercommon, Drow Sign Language.

*Skills:* Alchemy +8(4), Balance +10(5), Climb +5(5), Concentration +8(8), Escape Artist +8(5), Intimidate +6(5), Knowledge (Arcana) +12(8), Knowledge (Undead) +12(8), Listen +8(5), Move Silently +8(5), Ride (Worg) +5(2), Search +9(5), Spellcraft +12(8), Spot +6(5), Tumble +10(5); *Feats:* Alertness (familiar), Improved Initiative, Spell Focus (Necromancy), Scribe Scroll, Summon Familiar, Death Touch (Same as Death Domain special abilitiy)* , Brew Potion.

*Goblin Traits:* Small-size, +2 Fort, +4 Move Silently, Darkvision 60ft.

*Necromancer Spells Prepared* (4/6/5/5/4; save DC 14 + spell level, or 16 + spell level for Necromancy spells; prohibited school Enchantment): 0 -- _daze, disrupt undead, mage hand, ray of frost; _1st -- _cause fear, magic missile (2), obscuring mist, protection from good, ray of enfeeblement;_ 2nd -- _darkness, ghoul touch, Melf's acid arrow, scare, spectral hand;_ 3rd -- _fireball, halt undead, magic circle against good, protection from elements, vampiric touch;_ 4th -- _bestow curse, enervation, fear, wrack***._

*Spellbook:* 0 -- _arcane mark, dancing lights, daze, detect magic, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound, light, mage hand, mending, open/close, prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic, resistance;_ 1st -- _cause fear, chill touch, hold portal, identify, magic missile, negative energy ray**, obscuring mist, protection from good, ray of enfeeblement, shield, shocking grasp, unseen servant; _2nd – _animate zombie*, darkness, ghoul touch, invisibility, knock, Melf's acid arrow, scare, spectral hand, wither limb***;_ 3rd -- _dispel magic, fireball, halt undead, haste, magic circle against good, nondetection, protection from elements, slow, vampiric touch; _4th -- _bestow curse, contagion, enervation, fear, wrack***._

*Gear: *Belt of Many Pockets [11,000gp], Rod of Withering [17,000gp], Bracers of Armor +3 [9,000gp], Wand of Magic Missile (3rd lvl) [3,750gp], Drow House Insignia (comprehend languages, shield, feather fall, spider climb, levitate, web) [5,760gp], 4 potions of cure light wounds [200gp], 2 potions of cure moderate wounds [600gp], scholar's outfit, MW silvered dagger [317gp], writing case, scroll case, 10 parchment, spellbook, 123 gp 5 sp.

* Necromancy: Beyond the Grave
** Tome & Blood
*** Book of Vile Darkness

*Familiar:* Kithcor: Vampire Bat Tiny Animal;
*HD* 1d8 (17 hp, half masters); *Init* +2; *Spd* 5, Fly 40 (good); *AC* 17 (+2 Dex, +4 size, +1 natural); *Atk* -; *SA* Familiar Abilities; *SQ* Flight, Blindsight; *AL* NE; *SV* Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +6; Str: 1, Dex: 15, Con: 10, Int: 6, Wis: 14, Cha: 4.
*Skills:* Listen +9, Move Silently +6, Spot +9,
*Special Abilities/Feats:* Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Touch, Speak with Master, Blindsight.

*Mount:* Hex: Medium-size Undead Worg;
*HD* 4d12+8 (47 hp); *Init* +1; *Spd* 50ft.; *AC* 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural); *Atk* +7 bite (1d6+5 dmg); *SA* Trip; *SQ* Undead immunities, Scent, Darkvision 60ft.; *AL* NE; *SV* Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +3; Str: 21, Dex: 13, Con: -, Int: 6, Wis: 14, Cha: 10.
*Skills:* Worg Skills
*Special Abilities/Feats:* Alertness, Trip, Scent, Undead.
*Gear:* Saddle, bags, bedroll, waterskin, 10 trail rations.

*Background:* During Valrack's early years he lived as the slave-apprentice of a Drow Necromancer in Dessa Greentongue's employ. For years Valrack endured abuse from the Drow always pretending to be less competent then he really was, until he was powerful enough to orchestrate the downfall of his master and take the Necromancer’s magical treasures for himself.

Today Valrack is one of the most powerful and feared wizards of Dessa Greentongue's contingent within the Horde, few disobey him lightly, any who have tried usually end up strapped to a table for one of Valrack’s twisted experiments.

*Appearance:*  Valrack cultivates the false impression of frailty, cloaking his small hunched figure in voluminous black robes, caked in miles of road dust. Years manipulating negative energies have twisted and ravaged his body and only helps to reinforce his seeming frailty. His greasy white hair hangs in wispy lengths from his bald crown.  His once bright orange skin has turned to a pallid grey. A constant stench of death and decay lingers about his person and his solid black eyes seem to glow with faint red light deep within their depths. Valrack typically uses an ebony cane toped with a silver skull to help him get around though he has no actual need for such a crutch. The cane is actually a magical rod taken from his former Master’s things, a devise capable of causing great pain and draining the life of anyone struck by it. Valrack only two constant companions are his vampire-bat familiar Kith, usually clamped to one of Valrack shoulders, and Hex, a female worg who's loyality he rewarded by turning her into a walking corpse, after she died defending him.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2003)

Set Harth, I just need you to post the spell <s> from the Necromancybook, as I don't have that one. As well, why does the Worg have 4D12+8 HP? 
When turned Undead, it's HD go up to D12, but the +8 from the Worg <MM pg 184> are from it's Con <15>. Undead don't have Con scores anymore, and thus it will lose the +8.
Let me know if this bonus is from another source/spell etc... 
I'll let the Worg have max@ 1st HD + 75% for the others <12+9+9+9=39 HP>.

Otherwise he looks fine.

All: I just stared a Rogue's Gallery for the game,please post your finished character there now.
'Remnants of the Horde Character Gallery'

-Uriel


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 11, 2003)

I'll make the HP adjustments. BTW I just applied the corpse template from Vile Darkness to create the undead worg. 

The only spell from Beyond the Grave is _animate zombie_. That's just what it does. Animates one zombie of medium-size or smaller. I'll post the excerpt when next I have a chance.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 11, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *All: I just stared a Rogue's Gallery for the game,please post your finished character there now.
> 'Remnants of the Horde Character Gallery'
> 
> -Uriel *




Any format?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2003)

Whatever you folks like is fine.
I've seen people write them up like a monster entry <in a module etc...>.
I prefer something resembling a character sheet myself, but I'm going to cut/paste them around for a paper version for ref anyways.


Uriel


----------



## Capellan (Apr 11, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I prefer something resembling a character sheet myself, but I'm going to cut/paste them around for a paper version for ref anyways.*




Well, I created my guy in PCGen anyway, so if you want a PDF character sheet for him as well as the RG entry, let me know


----------



## Uriel (Apr 12, 2003)

Orochi, Gnolls get +2D8 HP, you would have 12 <+Con> more HP.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 13, 2003)

I'll go tack those on now.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 13, 2003)

I'll be posting my character in the Rogue's Gallery page tonight, soon as I decide the little details to include in my description.

So to recap, how much is left before we'll be ready to start?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 15, 2003)

I'll just need to see your character in the Rogue's gallery pretty much.
Tomorrow is the 15th of April, and <like many small business owners>, my taxes are not yet done.
So, after the stress of the day, I should be able to reintroduce /restart the game/characters.

I will be starting you folks off together, so as to get the 'do I know you' stuff out of the way.
That situation is often fun in RL gaming, but the 'getting to know you' often takes a week or 2 online, as folks interact/post at different times.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 17, 2003)

My character's up now.  Sorry for not getting that done sooner, I kept getting to that "about to" stage, followed by something coming up.

Anyways, I believe we should be ready, then?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

No biggie, I now that this season <Taxes and all> is hard as far as free time.
OK then, just let me have a look at him and 'Away We go!'


EDIT:  don't have Relics & Rituals II, please post the Shadow Dagger for me here, otherwise she looks good.

-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

Orochi, 2 things.
One, Weapon Specialization is a Fighter only feat <4th level min>.

Anyone have a suggestion for him to deal out some extra punch instead of WS? I know Velenne knows how to get bang-for-buck in the damage department...read Durgo's sheet.

Second, you have 9D8+1D10 HD 
1st D8=8, 8X6 for the rest =56 +7 for the D10 =63 +20 for Con=83.
You have 68 HP on your RG sheet, please amend it to 83. thanks, and without further ado...

The IC Thread is up, remnants of the Horde: Flight from Aruth


----------



## Orochi (Apr 17, 2003)

Should have mentioned it on the sheet itself, but he gets Weapon Specialization for free through the Templar Prestige Class (they gain WS with their diety's favored weapon when they take the Prestige class, it's in the Priests & Paladins book, page 72).

And I'll gladly give myself more HP!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

My mistake on the WS, sorry.

To Velenne and Jeremy: I didn''t think I'd say this to the 2 bruisers, but I think I'm going to laugh a lot because of your two characters. The unaccepted, ever-trying son and the bitter old fart dad are odd archtypes for an Ogre and his Bastard Son.
Ripped off his ears!?! That's a bit much, eh?Er...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2003)

That's what Shay Men are for.  

Stoopid elfie ears.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 17, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *EDIT:  don't have Relics & Rituals II, please post the Shadow Dagger for me here, otherwise she looks good.
> 
> -Uriel *




The Shadow Dagger is a +1 keen dagger that casts _disappear_ (a 1st level spell in Relics and Rituals; it's a two-round invisibility spell) whenever it does damage to somebody.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2003)

That could get ugly.
I read Disappear.

So, let me get this straight, 
Your Initiative :You attack, then disappear (wuth a puff of blue smoke hehe), then your second attack will most likely get a Sneak
<providing they don't detect Invisibility etc...>.
Yup, that's mean, alright...not as bad as an attack for 2D6+49....looks@Veleene.
Sounds ok, though.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 17, 2003)

It could get downright nasty, I admit.  Though in my case I think this is going to be more of a "safety" maneuver; I'd much rather be fighting at some kind of range.  I can't take those chances and stand toe-to-toe with them meatgrinders, you know...

Edit:  I'm also looking at the bright side.  Two rounds is one round too short for me to snap off a death attack, so that's a relief at least.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 18, 2003)

By the way, I got around to drawing a picture of my character, if anybody's interested in seeing it.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 18, 2003)

Neat! can you draw Valrack. He looks like an evil, twisted version of Yoda, torn black robes, barefoot, an ebony cane topped with a silver skull and a vampire bat clamped to his left sholder.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2003)

I wanna make sure I interpret this right before I post Bargo's reaction--



> Durgo's face suddently turns down in anger and he white-knuckles Bargo across the face. He raises his hand again, but stops,




Something made Durgo get mad.  And he socks Bargo across the face and raises his hand again?  What is white-knuckles across the face?  Squeezing his face?  Clenching his fist in front of his face?  Or hauling off and nailing him?


----------



## Velenne (Apr 18, 2003)

What do we have behind door number three, Bob? 

It's a brand new "Hauls off and nails him"!!!  Not a backhand or an open-hand but a full-on knuckled fist in the shnoz.  

"Aww son you make be proud...aww son you piss me off!!"

EDIT:  LOL it's gonna be so fun playing these characters.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 18, 2003)

Jeremy/Velenne:
I actually cried whie laughing watching the ogre/Interplay...I cant stop laughing as Im looking for dice to see how much subual damage poor bargo took.

Im gonna make a few minor notes here about Bargo.

Bargo: Bargo has Dam Red 10/- for unarmed attacks only. This is the result of toughening due to the constant beatings at the hands of other ogres <most notably his father>, however, as a result of all of this abuse, we have...

Bargo's Rage: Whenever Bargo takes an excess of 20 points of damage in one shot <of any sort>, he goes Berserk, this is identical to a Barbarian's rage <+4 Str,Con>, except that he can not telll freind from Foe. Bargo needs to make a Spot check <DC15> to avoid attacking the nearest creature. The Rage lasts until Bargo can pass a Will save <DC 15>

Does this sound fair? Or at least Fun 

-Uriel


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2003)

Fair?  Dunno.  Fun?  Definately.  Dangerous?  Incredibly.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 18, 2003)

Think of the Fun you could have!!!

Besides, I was pretty much going to use the rage anyways, based on your character's description/background/actions.

It is a pretty big 'Loose Cannon' Factor/Disad, though.
Let's make it Damage Reduction 10/+1 vs. all.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 18, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Neat! can you draw Valrack. He looks like an evil, twisted version of Yoda, torn black robes, barefoot, an ebony cane topped with a silver skull and a vampire bat clamped to his left sholder. *




I'll give it a shot.  I'll probably have something for ya later tonight or sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 18, 2003)

You _trying_ to get that poor goblin killed Orochi?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 19, 2003)

A note for Midnight fang...it is probably a really BAD idea to go walking about looking like an Elf Legionarre.
There are orcs, goblins, whatever everywhere who dont know its you, not to mention Bargo, who just LOVES Elfs...with a bit of Curry and some Brown rice, I hear. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 19, 2003)

Feh, I'm not going to be spending my time out in the open.  Any straggling orcs or goblins that I run into I should be able to deal with or evade, and I'm not particularly planning to be anywhere near Bargo or most anybody else, for that matter.  For that matter, would it make any difference to Bargo whether I look like an elf or an orc or even a goblin?  Somehow... I don't think so.

It's the elves that I'm concerned with; if I run into any of them undisguised then I'll be in a hell of a lot more trouble than any mobs of goblinoids.  I'm not silly enough to waltz right up to the main group disguised as an elf, mind you.

Just a note, though, if I'm not out in the open, you can assume I'll be hiding and moving silently whenever possible.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey!  He _might_ not attack you if you were a goblin or orc...  Depends on how recently Durgo has beaten the snot out of him.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 19, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Depends on how recently Durgo has beaten the snot out of him.   *




That'd be pretty darned recent, wouldn't it now?   I'm keeping my distance in any case; if not for personal safety, then most certainly to avoid the smell.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 19, 2003)

Why do you think Kurg didn't talk to Bargo himself? 

If the poor orc bastard lives, Kurg will bash his head in anyway. Can't have anyone thinking I'm a coward, now can I.


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 24, 2003)

A bit late, but anyways, my rendition of Valrack.  I suppose it's not a little rough, and I didn't really do a whole lot of shading (that's why his robes aren't black, but hey), but I think we all get the idea.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow! Very awesome!!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice!  Want to take a stab at Bargo?

He's a freakish nine and a half feet tall with nearly half a ton of muscle on him.  He carries an absurdly huge flamberge that weighs well on 72 lbs that is sized be used in both hands by a Storm Giant or in one hand by a Titan.  It's gargantuan and made thick with a very dense metal that makes it twice as heavy as normal.

While he is dressed in well made (not by him) dragon scale armor, his face is mangled with an oft broken nose and jaw, sunken eyes from having his brow cracked open one too many times, and is further made repulsive by the ratty hair that hangs in his face.  He generally has one of two expressions, blood lust or a hunted fear.  

If ya don't want to tackle him, don't worry about it.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh and he used to have elf ears but now he has angry red stubs which are barely a week old.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2003)

That too.

--Bastich.  

Oh, and here's a pic o what the flamberge looks like in quint fighter.  Dragonscale armor looks a lot like regular old scale male armor.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 24, 2003)

Shakes his head at a 9' Half-Ogre with a 15 foot sword...

The Valrack pic is very cool, btw.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 24, 2003)

Valrack cackles gleefully as he dry washes his hands. "Now you shall know the true power of shadow magic." Mahhahahhaaaa

:OOC Great picture. One I'm going to save! Maybe you should save time and do a group portrait


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 24, 2003)

Heh.  We did!    Or at least, Bargo did, after he got his intelligence out of the negatives he put every remaining point in Con.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm completely confused.   

I was under the assumption that Durgo could actually see the canopy shifting, implying that the dragon was much closer than "several rounds away" from the fraction of the Horde (taking into account an 80' Run)  Also, he had hoped the orcs would be covering their sides but it's not too surprising that they buggered off.  Either way, if he gets killed from behind by Bargo it would only be a fitting end.   

If Bargo hit Durgo, then he's got 40 hp's left.  103-26(ice)-37(Bargo) = 40.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2003)

OK,  I'll try to clear things up.
I had posted that you had entered an area of less trees , a 'clearing' of sorts, just prior to the elves attacking . THe trees had been thinning leading to this <wHich is natural>. I should have said <WHen describing Durgo's noticing of the tree breakage/movement etc... that he could see a bit behind because if the lesser amount of trees leading back to the deeper woods.
It should have looked like 'DURgo looks back, through the thinning woods and sees the canopy shifting and he hears the sound of saplinmgs breaking, as well as seeing visible movement sme few hundred feet back, indicating something BIG'

I apologize for the confusion.
AS FAR as BArgo hitting DUrgo, no he did not.
I WAs just playing on BaRgo's bad perceptions in Rage and the fact that you had not posted yet.
BArgo slammed the Dragon, though you will actually hit it first.
I Was just waiting on which attack mode you would use.
I hope that this clears things up a bit, let me know which attack you want to use t smack the Dragon...


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2003)

Gods...Durgo and Bargo just killed a 199 HP Silver Dragon with 2 hits...er.
How come this damned D20 doesn't roll me any '20's during my RL game...Lots of '11's, sure!!! A few '4's as well, and it seems to love '13's....


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 25, 2003)

I take it Bargo already made the spot check to recognize Durgo as an ally.  Did he make the will save to calm down or is he looking for more blood?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

Er...I just rolled a '1' for Bargo's will Save... :|
Sorry, <hehe!>
I do believe that a charge towards the rapidly approaching Elves is what is shaping up.
Durgo made his sense motive/spot/whatever to recognize what is happening. Maybe he can slap Bargo out ofit...



I'll post a map when I get off fo work, which is early Sat, unfortunately, though I will be around Sat to post in the afternoon.
This is turning out to be a fun one.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 26, 2003)

Just need to let you know I'll be out of town this weekend. I may be able to post Sat. night, but maybe not until Sunday night.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 26, 2003)

Wow!  How big is that dragon then?  Bargo should be able to lift 2 Large dragons at this point.  Or hoist and drag one huge.  With Durgo's help it doubles to 22,400 lift or 56,000 drag.  Or roughly 28 tons, which is enough for some gargantuan dragons!  

Can we please go parading around like chinese dragon dancers but with a real dragon on our back instead of a paper one?


----------



## Mickerus (Apr 26, 2003)

Jeremy, I'll see if I can't get a chance to scribble something for your character tonight or tomorrow afternoon.

Heh, I would try a group picture, but I don't know if the ogres'd fit on the same page as everybody else.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 27, 2003)

Just as a personal request: Could we please keep the OOC talk to a minimum in the IC thread?  It sort of breaks the continuity of trying to actually make a semblance of a story if you see the word "sumbitches".   

Also, it's a courtesy to other PbP folks to turn off your "Show Signature" box if you've got a really big siggy (for the same reason as above).  Thanks!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2003)

Er...I look here before I look at the IC thread.
I dread what Velenne is talking about, perhaps It will be magically gone before I look.


----------



## Orochi (Apr 28, 2003)

Have the two groups of elves in front of Varn's hobgoblins on the last map consolidated into one group at this point, or are they still somewhat seperate? Trying to decide my next action...


----------



## Uriel (Apr 29, 2003)

The Hobgoblins have consolidated, as per my IC post.
I had Kurg melee with elves, as they had hit your line and a big melee ensued.

As things are a bit jumbled at this point, I am moving to a more cinematic posting style.
Durgo and Bargo won't actually be back until Round 4 or 5:
1 to run off, 1 to fight, 1 to Intimidate, 1 more to return.
Since I want the Intro encounter to move along, I am speeding things up a bit.

Likewise, it would have been another round before Hex
reached the Wizard.

Set Harth, let me know if/when Valrack will try to join the group again...or do you have another Plan. They seem to be fighting their way North West, as there are loads of Elves East, as well as South (they will regroup and come back, dead Dragon notwithstanding).
Likewise, there are more Elves to the West, though they are several rounds away...

Anal Spelling Edit


----------



## Orochi (Apr 29, 2003)

That's fine. If they were still spread, was gonna hit a Sound burst, but I can work with melee easily enough.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 29, 2003)

My plan is for Hex to finish off the the elf wizard, take his backpack/spellbook/magic items in his jaws and take them back to Valrack at which point Valrack will catch up with Varn, Until then Valrack will cast another spell or two where applicable.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 29, 2003)

Set Harth: Hex (providing the WIzard gets killed quickly), can easily rip his pack/satchel free etc...how exactly are you communicating this to Hex?

Once I get an action from Mickerus, I can proceed...


----------



## Uriel (Apr 30, 2003)

Wekerak doesn't have a clear Charge to the Knight. As well, there are several elves between him and Knight...


----------



## Capellan (Apr 30, 2003)

So I've just seen from the map 

I'll update the post accordingly.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 30, 2003)

Bodies flying, parts exploding, trees toppled..  Oh yeah.  The boys are back.


----------



## Set Harth (Apr 30, 2003)

Hex has standing orders to recover any magicial items and spellbooks she finds. That's how she knows what to do.


----------



## Uriel (May 1, 2003)

Hey guys, I couldn't get on all day, it said that the message boards were down to fix some bug.
Anyways, I just got off of work, I'll post early afternoon my time tomorrow (9 hours from now or so)


----------



## Uriel (May 2, 2003)

Sorry guys, I am not at home right now (which is where I have all of the sheets and figs etc (yes, I have the battle set up in miniatures...have to use some of the 3,000 or so that I have).
I'll post as soon as I get home tonight from work.


----------



## Capellan (May 3, 2003)

Will there be a map for this round too?  If there is, I'll wait to see it before posting to the IC thread


----------



## Orochi (May 4, 2003)

Did damage for my last attack include the extra 2d6 the Unholy weapon gets for hitting a good aligned opponent? Or does his little magic rock absorb that too


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2003)

My Mistake, an extra 8 points. I will augment the post:52 HP total.
See what I get for posting after a 12 hour shift?
Come on, everybody loves Ioun Stones!!!


----------



## Mickerus (May 5, 2003)

Ahh... I think people love _owning_ them, not fighting people _using_ them.

Oh hell, I just realised I haven't done any character pics in a while now.  Maybe I'll take care of that during that "school" thing tomorrow...


----------



## Jeremy (May 5, 2003)

Question:

Is the critical damage (14) before or after DR?

Back IC: Bargo will crush the elves near him then head towards the biggest mass of elves with no regard for strategy. Just wherever he can make the most corpses at once.


----------



## Velenne (May 5, 2003)

Durgo is also continuing his previous action.


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2003)

By Bad, Jeremy, 4 HP, I will go edit now.


----------



## Capellan (May 6, 2003)

On the subject of rules queries, I thought I'd better check if you have been factoring in the effects of Wekerak's Mounted Combat feat? (once per round make a Ride check to avoid damage to the mount)  If not, Frostbite might be eligible to recoup a few HP - even if it just lets him, avoid that nasty gore from the Boar, I'd be happy!


----------



## Velenne (May 6, 2003)

Poor online DM's have so much to worry about and don't even have players there to badger them!  

Also on the query side of things, the map after round 6 shows Durgo next to 2 elves.  In the description for round 7, he skewers both but the map still shows one next to him.  Assuming he killed both with the first swing, he'll move 20' toward the Captain.  If this is not the case, I'll modify the post I'm about to make.

Also, he posseses Great Cleave, allowing him any number of cleaves per round as long as he keeps dropping elfies.


----------



## Velenne (May 6, 2003)

Also, big kudos to everyone for being so dedicated to this one and keeping it going!  Uriel posted the map at 5:00 and 5 of us have posted by 8:40.  Guess we've got a rather intense situation going here!


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2003)

Ack! My mistake on the Mounted Combat, thank you <Frostbite thanks you as well>. I'll go edit the post, as the Dire boar missed him.

Elfie#2 is dead as well, Velenne, I just messed up on erasing him.


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

Jeremy, do you still want to fight the Elves? I made your WP check to get control of yourself, should you wish to take what looks to be an ally up on ther offer.

Otherwise, all please post for the following round.
Keep fighting or trust the newcomers?

While the Legionarres have died fairly easily < Most are 4th level Fighters with 30HP, this will quickly become a hopeless situation, despite the prowess of the heavy hitters in your group.
There are more Legionarres coming, as well as the inevitable mages and Priests that shall accompany them.


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2003)

Nah.  Bargo's vague idea was that the big guy would charge alone, Bargo would stand up to him, then hit him three times and see what was left to eat.  As he stopped and started talking in some strange language, probably telling his elf buddies to chop their ways through the forest to run away, he doesn't look like he's going to oblige.

And if the red eyed bloodlusted rage is gone, then Bargo just lost 18 hp and is down to 18 hp.  Time to head for the hills and bludgeon a shayman into healing him.


----------



## Uriel (May 7, 2003)

Fictional Elf Centurion Command: 'Legionarres! In light of the Incredible carnage inflicted upon our Glorious Legion, and in the face of such a large Half-Ogre! Present Great Axes for Foliage Clearance, to fascilitate a Path and Prepare to Run Away!!!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## Jeremy (May 7, 2003)

LOL

That's what you hear when you are overconfident, battered to near death, and don't speak common or elven.  

--Either that or Down with the Sickness...  Depends on how battered.


----------



## Velenne (May 9, 2003)

WELL WHAT'D HE SAY!??!


----------



## Uriel (May 9, 2003)

I emailed you what he said...didn't you get it?
velenne@aol.com


----------



## Uriel (May 11, 2003)

I'm not going to be around Sunday until later (midnight my time in California), my 'it happens about once a mnth' RL game is here Woohoo!
Ill get back to you all when I get home from it.

Thanks, uriel


----------



## Uriel (May 12, 2003)

Set Harth, check your email.

All, you are now all at full HP once again.


----------



## Orochi (May 13, 2003)

Here's the new spell list:

0 level:Create Water (2), Detect Poison (2), Purify Food and Drink (2), Read Magic (2), Detect Magic (2), 

1st level:Entropic Shield, Cure Light Wounds (2), Cause Fear, Doom, Divine Favor, Curse Water, Obscurring Mist, Protection from Good (domain)

2nd level: Death Knell, Hold Person, Desecrate, Silence, Cure Moderate Wounds (2), Shatter (domain)

3rd level: Contagation, Cure Serious Wounds (2), Dispel Magic, Invisibility Purge,  Deeper Darkness, Magic Cricle Against Good (domain)

4th level: Cure Critical Wounds, Status, Summon Monster IV, Divination, Poison, Unholy Blight (domain)


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2003)

Mickerus said:
			
		

> *Ahh... I think people love owning them, not fighting people using them.
> 
> Oh hell, I just realised I haven't done any character pics in a while now.  Maybe I'll take care of that during that "school" thing tomorrow... *




Any luck?


----------



## Set Harth (May 16, 2003)

Valrack mems the following spells for the day:

_0th – detect magic, disrupt undead, mage hand, prestidigitation; 1st – chill touch, magic missile (2), obscuring mist, protection from good, ray of enfeeblement; 2nd -- darkness, ghoul touch, knock, Melf's acid arrow, spectral hand; 3rd – fireball(2), halt undead, protection from elements(fire), vampiric touch; 4th -- bestow curse, enervation, fear, wrack._


----------



## Uriel (May 17, 2003)

Just waiting for the other folks to post, now that the site is back up.


----------



## Uriel (May 18, 2003)

So, are all in agreement that moving on <with haste, I assume>, is what you do? Once I hear 3 more 'yes' answers, other than Velenne, I will post the next scene. Answer here or IC, either way .

Thanks, Uriel


----------



## Capellan (May 18, 2003)

Yes, move on before the spellcasters return to their bickering ...


----------



## Orochi (May 19, 2003)

Yes, let's get moving.


----------



## Uriel (May 19, 2003)

Woohoo!!! My Hard-Drive decided to die yesterday morning...the HD that I JUST BOUGHT. Anyways, a tech is coming to look at it late Monday/early tuesday. I will not exactly be able to run the games I DM very easily until then. Sorry guys, especially after ENWorkd crashed last week and all...

I'll try to get something up later (I am at work)

-Ron/Uriel


----------



## Jeremy (May 19, 2003)

3, whatever the leader does.


----------



## Mickerus (May 20, 2003)

No worries here about moving forward.

Jeremy, I've taken a couple of stabs at drawing Bargo, none of which have particularly pleased me.  I think I'm on to something solid, though.  Assuming I remember to bring my sketchbook with me tomorrow, I think I should have something.


----------



## Jeremy (May 20, 2003)




----------



## Mickerus (May 23, 2003)

You ain't winning no beauty contests...


----------



## Uriel (May 23, 2003)

Well, thanks for being patient guys. My HD does indeed look fragged (I just bought the damned thing). Anyways, my roomate have graciously allowed me to run off of her laptop until I can get mine up-and-runnig again. Look for a big post tomorrow, as I am going to take a bit of artistic liscence in moving things forward towards a big 'plot-point'.
Again, thanks for being patient.



-Uriel


----------



## Jeremy (May 23, 2003)

*RAWR!*

Beauty is for the squeemish.  Bargo prefers to eat beauty than wear it.

Well, maybe...  'It puts the lotion on it's skin'...





Nah...


----------



## Set Harth (May 23, 2003)

*Vacation Warning*

Just for a heads up, I'll be on vacation from June 6th to the 20th and unlikely to beable to post during that time. I'm letting you know now so you can plan ahead if needed Uriel


----------



## Uriel (May 31, 2003)

Jeremy, Wekerak is ahead of the main group by at least a qurater of a mile, out of sight (over a hill)..


Im at work, Ill rill the combats out tomnorrow afternoon, no books/dice here now..


----------



## Jeremy (May 31, 2003)

Whoops.    Presto chango!  Say what I meant, not what I said!


----------



## Velenne (Jun 1, 2003)

How far behind the rest of us is this elf?  I've been keeping up with the thread, I just havn't seen the opportunity to respond because it hasn't been said Durgo has noticed anything noteworthy.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 2, 2003)

I was wondering that myself, since my impression is that I wasn't far in front of Bargo.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 2, 2003)

Sorry folks about any confusion.
My COmp is alive again, btw, so I'm back to regular posts and Maps 

I'll go clear anything vague up now IC. Nothing to do eh? Hehehe...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 3, 2003)

As far as Wekerak's chase scene goes.
You both have the same movement, and the centaur has a round on you.
I am using Reflex saves to gain or lose ground. I rolled a natural '20' for him round 1, and a '4' for you.
Let me know if you want to keep after him.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 3, 2003)

Don't forget that Wekerak has a bow, and the mounted archery feat.  He'll leave Frostbite to handle the running; as long as Frostbite keeps the Centaur within range of Wekerak's bow, the goblin's focus will be filling the horse-man full of arrows ...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 4, 2003)

I am going to assume that Krug and Valrack will head west as well...Unless they want to fight a bunch of chariot-mounted Elves.


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 5, 2003)

Hey, whatever happened with that healing potion I drank?  I hope it wasn't a dud...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry, Mickerus. I recorded it on my copy but forgot to post it. You regain 8HP from ther CLW potion.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 5, 2003)

Can Durgo approximate the distance between where they are now and the elven chariots?  Do the elves wait just beyond the mist?  How big is that mist anyway?  How many chariots/elves are out there?


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2003)

The Mist is only 30' radius from Kurg, 20' high.

There were at least a dozen chariots, plus many more elves running behind, including calvary. You estimate a hundred or so in total, with many of them archers.

The Elves are most likely 80-120' beyond the Swamp.  Not a good
situation, considering you would have to see them to charge, your movement will be impeded by the Muck and they most likely have several mages with them.

Nothing like 5 or 10 fireballs to brighten up your day woohoo!


----------



## Capellan (Jun 5, 2003)

Uriel,

This is just a quick note to let you know that I will be on an extended overseas holiday from 28 June to 3 August.  My internet access will be spotty at best during that time (I will be visiting a number of ENworlders, plus going to Gencon, so it won't be nil, but it won't be every day, the way it currently is - probably I'll get online briefly about 1-2 times per week).

In any case, I would prefer not to drop out of the game, as I have been having plenty of fun, so I thought I would drop you a line and see if you are happy to put Wekerak on 'autopilot' during that time, or otherwise temporarily write him out of the game, so that he can come back later?

Drop me a line here and let me know if that is OK, or if you prefer another option.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 5, 2003)

That is understandable. I can auto=pilot him, no problem...
You assume that you will still be alive on June 28th, Goblin!?!
Mwuahaha!


----------



## Capellan (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, it's more that if I'm not, the problem becomes a non-issue 

I just figured advance warning would be a good idea, given how long I will be away.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 6, 2003)

Oops - didn't see that you'd edited your post about Wekerak and the Centaur.  I've updated my last post to reflect the changes.

I think poor Wekerak is in for a nasty surprise when he goes back to find the others


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 7, 2003)

Just figured I'd bring up a thought; the way I see it, it makes perfect sense for Midnight Fang to have had some kind of dealings with one of the hags; I can easily imagine having bartered with them for some particularly _potent_ poisons in the past (balors bile doesn't exactly grow on trees you know... I hope).

Of course, this could be good or bad, depending on whether it sparks any ideas.  Anyways, something I just thought of; if you prefer we all have no idea what the hags are about then that's definitely not an issue with me.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 7, 2003)

I have it all going acordingto _plan_ ...

No need for you to know the Hags (Grin).


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 12, 2003)

By the way, I don't think I ever did find out what I snatched from that last fellow...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 12, 2003)

I'll email you, Mickerus


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 13, 2003)

I'd be much obliged.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 14, 2003)

Just to let you all know, I'll be out of town tommorow. I'll try to post Sunday afternoon/evening.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 17, 2003)

Casting Divination, tryin to find out anything Yeenoghu can tell me.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 18, 2003)

Anyone else not getting the e-mails to say when the threads have been updated?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me neither.  None of my updates went out today.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't actually subscribe, since I'm in far too many games, I just check back several times a day, or all day when I'm at home, since I have the ENWorld messageboards set up as my Homepage (That is less sad than it sounds  )


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

The party is a quarter an eighth of a mile out from the Cottage at this point. Let's say 800 feet, though movement will be X2 max without Ref checks to avoid pitfallls like slimy logs,wet rocks etc..should you wish to rush to the Cottage.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 22, 2003)

I'll be unable to post until after my RL game (once a month at this point  ), which should be late tonight my time (San francisco, Pacific standard).


----------



## Orochi (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm still waiting on the results of my Divination spell, right? Hopefully I won't get killed/left behind while casting!


----------



## Uriel (Jun 23, 2003)

Sorry, Orochi, my mistake. You have a 77% chance of a Correct answer. Ask away in the thread. I'll answer your Divination before we advance/deal with the situation at the Cottage.


-Uriel


----------



## Mickerus (Jun 23, 2003)

Ergh... sorry I've been lax in posting and such, but I've been a bit under the weather lately.  Under the weather meaning in this case a 70 hour work week plus school obligations...  I'll try and keep up from here out, but feel free to take the reigns if I'm not moving quick enough.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 24, 2003)

Sorry Mickerus. Your first post since illness/other stuff and you get caught by a Treant Wight.
 Ugh!


----------



## Capellan (Jun 24, 2003)

The game-talk version of Wekerak's move:

Wekerak will ready an action.  If it sounds like the dragon is moving toward him, he'll run for the water, trying to keep the house between him and the beast.  If it remains still, so will he, waiting for help to arrive.

If it heads off in a different direction, he'll watch it go, and act next round


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 24, 2003)

I wonder if it's just an illusion of a dragon.  Lots of fire and smoke and roars, but no lizard.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 25, 2003)

I wonder that, too, but I have no intention of trying to find out until you lot make it to the cottage


----------



## Uriel (Jun 25, 2003)

With the bad footing, you can move BaseX2 max. or rush there and risk damage. Ref saves: Base DC 15, 1D6 subdual per 5 missed points/round sounds good.



Bargo gets there in 3 rounds, none the worse for wear.
Durgo gets there in 3 rounds, having taken 6 Sub HPs.
Kurg gets there in 3 rounds minus 2 Sub HPs.
Hex takes no damage thus Valrack doesn't either.

You will arrive the round after Midnight Fang tries to escape/whatever.

This is a bit different from the distance I posted earlier, but I want everyone to be involved. Maybe someone can save Mickerus from rolling up a new character as well...

Everyone, let me know which map squares you move through
Post them here, like this or similar

'Durgo runs through H14,13,12,11,10, then I 9,8,7 etc...
Not that I have any more nasty suprises waiting for you 

BTW, this group is really a lot of fun to DM, you guys are doing a bang-up job.

fear not, XPs coming soon...Ach, Ogres getting MORE burly...ugh.
As well, I am going to be implementing some 3.5 Revisions as soon as you have all read them.
Fighters take note, PA gets better, much better. As long as all are familiar, I am ok with using the 3.5 available now in the game as of now.



3.5 Revisions

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53488

-Uriel


----------



## Velenne (Jun 25, 2003)

Durgo moves diagonally to A18, then up the A column until he's around the back of the cottage.

I'm not exactly what the numbers will be for Durgo, but with the new PA it's gonna be UGLY.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2003)

Base attack was what 10?  So another 10 to his damage?


----------



## Velenne (Jun 25, 2003)

8! 

Here's the Rogue's Gallery for everyone's convenience.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 26, 2003)

How close do I have to be exactly to turn undead? That will determine my movement.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 26, 2003)

60' and he can't have total cover relative to you.


----------



## Capellan (Jun 26, 2003)

Tomorrow I start my overseas trip, so Uriel will have to handle most of Wekerak's moves from now on.

The simple goal of the current move is to flank the dragon (if that's what it is).  Wekerak will attack this round if he can get there quickly enough; otherwise it will be up Frostbite to do all the damage 

I've gone for the "dragon" since undead aren't susceptible to Wekerak's sneak attack ...


----------



## Uriel (Jun 26, 2003)

off to work guys, back tonight

Capellan, how long will you be on Holiday/overseas?


----------



## Capellan (Jun 26, 2003)

5 weeks.

I will be checking in every few days, so I will try to keep up as best I can, but don't hold things up to wait for me.  Wekerak's combat tactics are pretty easy to guess (flank, sneak attack, rince, lather, repeat) and his out of combat contribution similarly predictable (can we eat it?  ).


----------



## Orochi (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Vel, good to know. One other question before I move. How big are the squares, IC wise. 10 feet?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2003)

Argh work killing me.  Bargo smash!

Bargo will follow Durgo same path, same tactic.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 27, 2003)

Gotcha, Wekerak is in good hands...er, typing fingers anyways.

Squares are 10', yep.


----------



## Orochi (Jun 27, 2003)

Okay, all that being said, Kurg is going to walk on the path three squares, staying in the M row and moving through 21, 20, and 19 colums


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2003)

And the undead treant wight says, "MMMMmmmmm, Nummie!  Negative energy!"


----------



## Orochi (Jul 1, 2003)

Yeah, I caught that just before I looked over here (As the post times will hopefully confirm), and made the change. Kurg would'a known better, unlike forgetful old me.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 2, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *The Dragon seems incapable of breaking the chains, though it would be a trifling thing given it's size. There must be more to them than mere steel...*




That seems like ominous foreshadowing.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 9, 2003)

If nobody else noticed, Set Harth wo't be playing anymore, real-world factors and all.
 didn't kill Valrack because of thatm he would have died from that hit anyways, but he is effectively gone.

BTW Wekerak's Track/Wild Lore roll was a 2.


Anyways, a friend of mine from my RL group will be joining us instead. I have told himto make a Wizard or a Sorcerer, as that is what the group lacks.

Until then (tomorrow hopefully), you will have to carry on without a Mage.

-Uriel

The Cottage seems to have the 1 door, which looks easy enough to open. The Windows are paned in smoky glass that resists any attempt to see through it.
Thesounds of the Treant-Wights and the Dragon were incredibly loud, though if the Cottage is like the other Hag's Cottage, perhaps it exists in another Plane, thus those inside may not have heard the battle.


----------



## Orochi (Jul 19, 2003)

Just to let you guys know, Midnight Fang's p[layer's going to be out for awhile. He's getting things together for a move, and he's not sure what his 'Net situation's going to be when he gets to the new place. Uriel, you can do what you wish with Midnight Fang.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 20, 2003)

OK, I guess I'll auto=play her and try and not kill her.

The Hag-Born (homebrew template) Wizard Forlash will be taking the place of Set Harth's now dead Necromancer. He will be played by one of the guys from my  RL game. I'm not sure of his screen-name as of yet, but he said that he will make anappearance very soon, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 21, 2003)

hey out there! Well as soon as GM oks Forlashs' character I'll be in(hopefully within 2 days)   Looking forward to playin'


----------



## Uriel (Jul 21, 2003)

Er...ferretguy :| I should of known...


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 22, 2003)

hey what do you expect??   perhaps the Great Bald One....or Perhaps in honor of your best friend.....Mogarrrrrr???


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 22, 2003)

Just a reminder to anyone keeping track.

Bargo smokes and sizzles over on the ground....


----------



## Uriel (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, I don't think that the gnoll is going to/has spells to heal Bargo any more...perhaps time for one (or 3) of those potions?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 22, 2003)

Kurg cast a spell to revive him.  I was just waiting for someone to kick the poor sod until he woke up.  Or at least pick him up and throw him to the wolves.    Of course, taking one his potions and cramming down his throat works too.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 25, 2003)

Retro-Jeremy, just who do you think wants to get anywhere near bargo's mouth to help him...maybe the new guy!
Durgo: ;You, Dwarf-Hag-thingie (Durgo's head hurts), pour potion down Bargo's throat....um,no, Bargo no like eating Dwarf-Hag-Thingies...least me no think he does...'


OK, sorry I had just never responded to that.
Orochi, could you please post the Abyssal Might stats here, i cant find my book of Vile Darkness this moment (Im sur Ill find it right after you post, but still)..hanks


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2003)

Hrm?  I thought Kurg cast a spell and it was all good?


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

Jeremy, I was just making a joke about folks trying to 'pour a potion down bargo's throat'.

Kurg's spell is Ok, but I don't have the stats for it until i can find my Book of Vile Darkness. if anyone else want to post the Abyssal Might effects for me, that would be great.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh.    I thought you meant he hadn't cast the Cure Mod, I didn't think you were talking about Abyssal Might.  

BTW--  I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2003)

*Abyssal Might*
Conjuration (Summoning) [Evil]
Level: Clr 4
Components: V, S, M, Demon
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Personal
Target: Caster
Duration: 10 minutes/level

The casters summons evil energy from the Abyss and imbues himself with its might.  The caster gains a +2 enhancement bonus to Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution.  The caster's existing spell resistance increases by +2.
_Material component:_ The heart of a dwarf child.


----------



## Orochi (Jul 26, 2003)

Except mine needs no material component, since it's being cast by a magic item.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks, guys
Where's my book (grumble..grumble...)


----------



## Uriel (Jul 26, 2003)

They do so have flesh...they ARE flesh golems.
Iron Golems would kill you guys rather quick...
'And you see 4 Iron Golems...er'


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 28, 2003)

Just hoping that someone has some flint/steel or some oil to burn these trolls with...All I got to do the trick would be acid arrow spell and don't want to use that...


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

*GROUP NOW LEVEL 11...*

Ok, so I have tallied the EXp and you folks have, as a whole gained a Level. Congrats.
There are a few things that we have to address rgarding that and regarding 3.5.

Now, I know that Valrack was killed and Forlash has barely been with you all for a moment, but I am inclined to have had him at a sufficiently high XP total so as to Level as well, though he was made with ECL 10 GP etc... The reason is that I think the party will need his firepower, seeing as, at L9 Wizard he will be getting 5th Level Spells.
As well, I can assure you that he will not just up and quit (whether from real-world commitments or otherwise), seeing as he has been my very good friend and a dedicated gamer etc...

Anyways, let me know if any of you have a problem with him going up as well. 

I also awarded from 1-2000 XP for roleplaying, and for the furtherment of various goals, either stated IC or in emails to me.

So, you will all have to bump your characters up etc...which brings us to the next problem.

I am usually a stickler for small details such as resting before you gain new spells, but you all seem to be in a bind. Let us just say that retreat at this point would be bad, as your suprise element would be lost. I am OK with letting the spellcasters have their new spells right now, although they would still be down the ones that they used.
As well, any level advances that make sense, skills, feats etc...are OK, obviously a completely new class or Prestige Class wouldn't be acceptable.

So, in summary, I am inclined to have you All advance a level, and the spellcasters gain their new spells.

On to 3.5...


There are some changes that will affect combat. I'm sure that the two Ginsu-machines drooled at Power Attack, as they now do hideous damage, which is fine.
however, as i am lamenting as a fan of stacking, Keen and Improved Critical do not stack now.
I understand this ruling, seeing Bargo crit on a 12+ and average 90 HP a round...
I am inclined to go with this official rule, disallowing the stacking. That means that Bargo would get to reallocate that feat, or the Keen, whichever he prefers. Sorry Jeremy, but thems the breaks...

<Jeremy> Let me know what you wish to do as far as these options.

Let me see updates/changes here before you post them in the RG thread, thanks.

Again, congrats on a great job so far and in contributing to what I feel is one of the better stories on ENWorld, mine or otherwise.


-Uriel/Ron


----------



## Orochi (Jul 28, 2003)

I'll let you know about the spell thing later, once I have a chance to look at my books and all.

As far as the trolls, we've got the tools right there people


----------



## Uriel (Jul 28, 2003)

In case anyone was wondering...

The Guardians were Flesh Golems, with plate on (AC 24),

the grimlocks were base +1 Level of Barbarian for 9 of them, fodder...
3 had +3 Levels of barbarian.

The Trolls were base + the Feral template + 2 Levels of Barbarian.
Yeas they wen't down quickly after a fireball for 24 HP and Bargo/Durgo.
ad they been able to bring their full attack to bear ,though...Ugh.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 28, 2003)

A few changes have been made to the Ogre in 3.5.  

Submitted for your approval:

* Base speed has increased to 40 feet.
* Low-light added. (They already had Darkvision 60' which I failed to realize before)
* Extra feat (from having 4 HD)
* Space is now 10' (instead of 5x5)


Looking at my character again, I've come to the realization that Durgo's already 11th level.  Fighter 2 + Tribal Protector 3 + Ogre 4 +  Ogre Level Adjustment 2 = 11.  I'm not really sure how I could have made that mistake; I should have known better.  He still has the equipment for a 10th level character, though.  Oh well, no level for me. :/


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: GROUP NOW LEVEL 11...*



			
				Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I understand this ruling, seeing Bargo crit on a 12+ and average 90 HP a round...
> I am inclined to go with this official rule, disallowing the stacking. That means that Bargo would get to reallocate that feat, or the Keen, whichever he prefers. Sorry Jeremy, but thems the breaks...
> 
> <Jeremy> Let me know what you wish to do as far as these options.
> ...




Ah hell..  Ah well, breaks it is.  What's your email address/messenger id of some sort so I can let ya know?


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2003)

You can email me that contact info if you don't want to post it...  Where'd ya go?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 30, 2003)

my god, Jeremy - what did you MAKE?!
I just peeked in the Rogue's Gallery, and your guy superficially looks much more powerful than the rest of the group.

It reminds me of how my shield-basher was too powerful for the group in Rappan-Athuk game on here.
Having to scale back a by-the-rules PC sucks, but it's better than unbalancing the group, or causing the DM to up the power levels of the monsters to a point that endangers the other PC's too greatly...

Mind you, I haven't read that close, so these impressions might be hideously inapplicable, but... well, there you have it.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 30, 2003)

Sorry Jeremy ...

It's bluehead69@yahoo.com

Yeah, reapersaurus, he looks powerful, but check out his will and fort saves...just a charmed/domnated/fireballed mess waiting to happen.   
Durgo is equally nasty, have a closer look at them. They killed a 199HP Silver dragon in one hit, Bargo did 37 HP or so, and Durgo critted and did 160 or thereabouts, it was...disturbing.
2  meat pincushions just blundering about looking for things to kill.
They are, I assure you, _hardly_ too powerful for what they are facing, though (grins innocently)


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2003)

Heh.  That's the beauty of it reaper.  They are offensive juggernauts but at least Bargo is without direction most of the time.  When things get down and dirty he's in a red haze and can't tell friend from foe.  That's BEFORE someone casts a spell at him.  

In fact, that's in his back story, after a particularly nasty spell he eliminated one of his own units in a berserk rage.  And as if his heritage wasn't enough, it's another reason for his father to hate his bastard son.

Fun fun fun!  

Besides, he's spent the greater part of the game at less than 50% hp on his way to death and is just now starting to catch up to Durgo in kill count.  I'd say Uriel's got him well in hand.


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

Giving Bargo the DR (gained from the constant beatings that he took as a half-elf Ogre over the years) balances 'Bargo's Rage'..which we still haven't seen do all THAT much in the way of Bad. 
Gods, when you finally fail a Will/Spot check and kill another Party member,it's going to be very  'not-cool'.

I do rather like the vision of Bargo running across a battlefield with arrows boucing off of him. As I said, though, Durgo is equally frightening, not to discount the others.
I thought that Valrack having a couple of Rogue levels was great RP, but bad for business, being the only Mage, but Forlash goy a decent trade-off in the Hag-Born template, so ferretguy went with it.
Kurg is a pretty good Cleric specializing in battlefield damage, Midnight Fang has really low HP, but she can dish out saome ugly Sneak damage. Wekerak rocks as well, especially as a mobile damage platform (Sneaks again)
All-in-all, a very effective unit, though a bit light on healing.


-Uriel


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2003)

I agree.  That'll be a royal mess.  Everyone knows about it, a few work to utilize that knowledge or minimize their own threat, but when it actually happens it'll be a totally different light.  Because then it's personal.

BTW - Emailed ya.


----------



## Capellan (Jul 31, 2003)

Just a quick note to let eveyone know that I am still around - haven't had time to keep up with the game while at Gencon 

My holiday will be over in a few days and I will be back to posting regularly.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 31, 2003)

Well Forlash is finally updated....Hopefully this should continue to allow me to help out (offense and defense)  especially if one of those ogres lose control.....not that that will happen especially knowing Uriel, he always is nice to pc's.......doesn't let character faults to effect them at all.....


----------



## Uriel (Jul 31, 2003)

Oh yeah, Da...er, I mean ferretguy, you guys are safe.
Like that time that I _Possessed_  Mogar's Wizard and had him Firebolt his own familiar in Rolemaster, remember that? 
hehehe...poor little Monty the Homonculous...


----------



## Velenne (Jul 31, 2003)

Durgo knows the danger of fighting too close alongside his mutant bastard son and tries to avoid close contact when possible.  One swing from either of us will just about down the other.  

Btw Uriel, still waiting on a response to my above post.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 1, 2003)

Ahhhhh....the good old days just brings back memories of taking money from characters cred stick and almost having a brawl...


----------



## Uriel (Aug 1, 2003)

Velenne, those changes look fine.


----------



## Capellan (Aug 4, 2003)

Uriel,

As you are moving to 3.5, how much scope do we have to adjust characters?  eg Wekerak is part Ranger, and that class has changed a lot.  Also, should I use the 3.5 MM rules for goblins?

While I will definitely keep him a Ranger/Rogue wolfrider, I'd be tempted to completely rebuild him for 3.5 ... probably change his PrC, for one thing.  The Outrider is proving fairly bland.

Let me know how much scope I have


----------



## Uriel (Aug 4, 2003)

Re:Wekerak

Well, the Outrider has saved Frostbite's fur a few times  your ride as his ddge etc...), so a complete abandonment seems unnecessary, but let me know what you are looking at, more ranger levels? more Rogue?


----------



## Velenne (Aug 4, 2003)

Durgo changed to reflect 3.5E and my mistake with character creation.  Biggest change was the extra racial feat for which I swapped Power Lunge into that slot and put Improved Critical(Warhammer) for his 3rd level feat.


----------



## Uriel (Aug 5, 2003)

Gotcha, jus make sure that all changes are on the RG thread.

Durgo may want to pick up one of the Flaming Huge Greatswords,
never hurts to have a back up weapon.

Is everyone LVL'd/buffed up? If so, we can continue.


----------



## Capellan (Aug 5, 2003)

Wekerak's done ... I just did a 'rough and ready' conversion of him:

- increase hit points for level, but reduce for d8 ranger hd
- increase Ref save due to Ranger changes
- remove Animal Empathy skill
- rename Wilderness Lore
- allocate extra skill points
- remove Ambidexterity
- add Endurance feat
- increase BAB, add class abilities


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 5, 2003)

All set and ready to go.    Updated in the rogues gallery.


----------



## Capellan (Aug 10, 2003)

Uriel, can you confirm Wekerak's and Frostbite's current HP?  If either is below 50 HP, I will use a Potion of Cure Moderate on them.


----------



## ferretguy (Aug 19, 2003)

Uriel....Just realized I made a slight error on Forlash...
 I forgot with my int I now have 2 5th level spells/day
so I already updated the character.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 3, 2003)

Well now can't find the game IC....has this game dissappeared?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 3, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Well now can't find the game IC....has this game dissappeared?




May have to move on with Kurg for the time being until he comes back.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 4, 2003)

Yes, I agree...Kurg now on official NPC mode.

I've been having a hell of a time getting online in the last few days...GRRR..
ferretguy, you can go to 'Book of Exalted Deeds' at the top of the Playing threads, look for my entry. It has links for all of my games.


Onwards...

I just want to make sure I have this right.

Durgo is drinking a Pot of Invis and charging, right?

That will initiate combat, which I want to be very clear on.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 4, 2003)

Yessir.  Durgo frustrated = Durgo find something to kill.  A knight?  Oh, how convenient!


----------



## Uriel (Sep 5, 2003)

Gotcha Durgo...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 8, 2003)

Wondering why I am up right now...Grrr...


OK, I can't seem to find the group's HP sheet, so in the interest of fairness to you folks...just consider them all at MAX HP before the encounter with the Giant/Devil/whatever is up there shooting at you all.
It's not like I can't dish out a bunch more damage if I feel like it, right?
Sorry for the Clerical Error...Let's call it a Boon from the Forlash's Momma...

As well as the new reflected totals for the Stoneskin and Fire restsance for Durgo, as stated in the IC thread, I checked and sure enough, Jeremy was right: No Sneak for who/whatever is up there shooting with regards to Forlash's Blur. That makes Blur kick ass even if shots get past the 20% Miss, as I assume that it works against Death attacks from Assassins as well.

Anyways, new Damage Tally

Bargo 82-37 +24 -14 <55+22 from rage= 74HP...>
Durgo 103 -59 +28 <72HP, you had 71 figured...>
Forlash 54 -13 <41 HP...>
Wekerak 100- 47 +17 <70HP...>
Midnight Fang 42 <Full HP...>
Kurg 83-17  <66HP...>
Frostbite 63 -17 <46HP...>

Wierd...the Goblin has more HP than either the Ogre or Half-Ogre.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 17, 2003)

You bastards killed my Half-Fiend Fire Giant Black Guard...grrr

Good thing he had that Word of Recall on 'trigger' and a VERY high level cleric just waiting to bring him back.

Cool, the first long-Term Nemesis for Durgo and Bargo. He really didn't notice anyone else, actually.
This after you guys freed his new 'horse', that red dragon.

The Erynes had no chance against you all and the bearded Devils would have fallen quickly, so ion the interest of getting the game back on track (since you were suppossed to let him go by...) I concluded it. fear not, XPs shall be handed out for them as well.

Now, we seem to have 4 players out of our original 6.
midnight Fang is an NPC and Kurg seems to be heading that way as well.

Should we recruit someone to play them?

-Uriel


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Uriel...Got an Idea.....perhaps my friend Dia would like to play one of them I'll check with him tomorrow....
 That is if we do some recruiting for players that is.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 17, 2003)

Uriel, this is Dai. 

To save ferretguy a little effort, I'd love to step in, if that's what you are wanting for the party. If you need to talk with me in greater length, then feel free to email me deadest_dai@yahoo.com.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you still interested in new players? I saw in another thread last week that you were, but I wanted to double check.

Cheers.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 18, 2003)

I definately need at least one player, most likely two. I need to email the person playing the Gnoll Cleric to see if they are truly not coming back, then I'll move forward with new blood.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 18, 2003)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 18, 2003)

I echo Mith's reply.


----------



## Uriel (Sep 20, 2003)

Guys, seems we have spots open.

deadasdai and mithreander are in.

Let me know if you wish to play the 2 characters, the Half fiend assassin and ther Gnoll Cleric or your ow. 

If your own, Level 11, 50,000GP, up to half on a single item.
32 pt buy. max HP21st, 3/4 after <D4=3,D6=4,D8=6.D10=7,D12=9>
No elves,dwarves,gnomes or halflings, unles they have a template making them 'other'. half reptile,fiend,feral etc... If you choose to make your own, they will not join right away, but instead when an appropriate spot appears.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 20, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Guys, seems we have spots open.
> 
> deadasdai and mithreander are in.
> 
> ...





Sweet.....

Well, yer choice - I am happy to take the riegns of Midnight Fang for you or roll up a Human Anti-Paladin.....? 

Either way I am happy.


----------



## ferretguy (Sep 20, 2003)

Dai....
 The new issue of the Dragon actually has new variations of the anti-paladin...just get ahold of me for the info.
 that is if Uriel allows....


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 20, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Dai....
> The new issue of the Dragon actually has new variations of the anti-paladin...just get ahold of me for the info.
> that is if Uriel allows....





Sounds great! I'll give yer a ring over this weekend.


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 22, 2003)

I'd like to play my own, since that was offered. A goblin rogue? Would that work for the others, or do they need something in particular?


----------



## Uriel (Sep 22, 2003)

OK, Kurg (Orochi) will be returning. He has had problems logging on for quite some time and Hurricane Isabel didn't help.

SO, I will continue to play Kurg until he gets here.

That isn't a problem, so I can add 2 new players anyways.

Let's go with the above and say two 'New' characters, Midnight Fang I will continue to run.

As to the 'Anti-Paladin', I don't have that dragon at this time and so I can't make a call as to if I even want another Core class. I always found the Anti-Paladin a silly PC concept, as a REAL 'Anti-Paladin' would be the opposite of a Paladin....craven, cowardly and a back0stabbing git, not some Nazgul-Wannabee in black plate with glowing red eyes.

I have no problem with Paladins of different alignments, however, as my recent (from 1987 on until 3rd Ed stole me away) gaming had been with Rolemaster, where they have no alignment restrictions.]


Guys make characters or hold off and give it some thought, as I want to get these PCs through a bit more before there would be a spot to legitamately drop in new blood.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 22, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> As to the 'Anti-Paladin', I don't have that dragon at this time and so I can't make a call as to if I even want another Core class. I always found the Anti-Paladin a silly PC concept, as a REAL 'Anti-Paladin' would be the opposite of a Paladin....craven, cowardly and a back0stabbing git, not some Nazgul-Wannabee in black plate with glowing red eyes.
> 
> I have no problem with Paladins of different alignments, however, as my recent (from 1987 on until 3rd Ed stole me away) gaming had been with Rolemaster, where they have no alignment restrictions.




It is your game Uriel and I wouldn't want to disrupt things. 
I'll make up a Black Guard then. If that's alright?


----------



## Uriel (Sep 23, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> It is your game Uriel and I wouldn't want to disrupt things.
> I'll make up a Black Guard then. If that's alright?




That's fine, but what I am saying is that you can be a 'Paladin' of a different alignment anyways, then a Blackguard if you like.

I am not sure what the 'Anti-Paladin' from Dragon is (not since the 20 year old version anyways), and i would want to have a look at it first.
if ferretguy wants to scan it and send me a copy, that's fine as well.


-Uriel


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 23, 2003)

The Corruptor in the magazine (The NE char type) was rather cool sounding. But I think I will just play a normal Paladin-come Blackguard. Keep it simple and leave the roleplaying to be the complex part. (Plus it will make less work for Ferretguy, which I am sure he will appreciate. *grin*)

Will get the details up here pronto!


----------



## Uriel (Sep 26, 2003)

Mithreander, Goblin Rogue sounds fine.
deadasdai, Paladin/Blackguard is fine as well.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 26, 2003)

Yay, more gobbies for the ogres to pick on!!!


----------



## Mithreander (Sep 26, 2003)

I'll be placing Schnot up soon .


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 26, 2003)

And Vespazian will also be posted soon.


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 28, 2003)

*Here's my char*

Take a look at the stats pease and make sure I haven't done my usual and messed up.

*Vespazian*

Male Human Paladin 6th lvl/Blackguard 5th lvl

Neutral Evil

Deity: None

Str 14 6 pts
Dex 16 6 pts (+1 at 4th and 8th level)
Con 12 6 pts 
Int 10 2 pts
Wis 12 4 pts
Cha 16 10 pts

Hit Points: 96

AC 25 (27 with shield)

Init +3 Dex +4 Misc = +7

BAB +11/+6

Speed 40 

Fort +12, Ref +9, Will +8

Magic Longsword - Icy Burst and Keen +3, +14/9 Melee, , 1d8+5 +1d10 cold (15-20 x2)
Dagger of Spell Store +1 (Inflict Serious Wounds)+12/7 Melee 1d4+3 (19-20 x2)
Composite Shortbow of Frost +1,+15/+7 Ranged 1d6+2 +1d6 cold (20 x3)

Medium sized, 6'3" tall, 185 wt, 34 yrs old
black hair, violet eyes, palest skin you ever did see

Languages: Common

Skills:                         Ab   Rk   Msc   Ttl
Hide                           3     6     0      +6
Knowledge (religion)      0     4     0      +4
Diplomacy                   3     2     2       +7
Handle Animal              3     5     2      +10
Move silently               3     4     0       +5
Heal                           1     2     3      +3
Intimidate                   3     5     2      +10
Spot                          1     4     0      +3
Jump                          2     0    10     +12


Feats:
Power Attack
Cleave
Sunder
Improved Critical
Improved Initiative


Special Abilities:
Detect Good (60ft)
Dark Blessing (Cha mod added to saves)
Poison use
Sneak attack 2d6
Aura of despair (-2 save 10ft to enemy)
Smite Good (2/day +3 att/+5 dam vs. Good)
Command Undead (6/day, 2 lvl lower than Cleric)
Lay on Hands (1/day 33hp)



Spells:
1st Cure Light
2nd Cure Moderate

Feindish Servant - Dire Rat - "Rat"
(3HD) 25hp Bite +4 (1d4 dam) AC 16
Skills Climb +11, Hide +11, Move Silently +6
Special: Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Share Saves, Weapon Finesse

Armour:
Magic Scale Mail +3 Spell Resist (SR 15)
Magic Large Wooden Shield +2 Spell Resist (SR 13)

Equipment:
Ring of Protection +3
Ring of Sustenance
2x Potions of Bull Strength
2x Potions of Cure Moderate Wound
2x Potions of Invisiblitiy
Potion of Fire Breath
Cloak of Arachnia
Circlet of Persuation
Backpack
Caltrops
Flint and Steel
2x Sacks
5x Torches
Explorer's Outfit
Signet Ring
Boots of Striding and Springing
Rope
40 arrows

3 large rubies worth 100gp each
24gp
3sp

(Background, etc to come - these are just the stats to peruse at your pleasure. I am sure there are many mistakes - let me know.)


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

I hate you ENWorld...thanks for eating my post.

In short (and repeat, since it ate my other post...GRRR)

You folks are about dead.
Those of you with healing potions are advised to use them.
Kurg is out of healing spells *except for the one that he saves for himself).
Forlash has what may be healing potions, it wont kill you to give him a moment to verify this, and neither will the Hag's forces.
After all, a merciful DM would include such things, and would be justified in doing so, since the hag wants her trolls in tip-top form (since they would need healing against acid, fire and the like).

I understand the ogre mentality of kicking in every door (and it amuses me as well), however a _Leader_, which is what Durgo is at this point, knows to use every option and resource availabe to him, Captain Varn certainly did...

In short, heal up or you are all going to die in short order, that is an unfortunate certainty.

-The mean old DM


----------



## Uriel (Sep 30, 2003)

deadasdai, regarding your character:

Your HP should be Max@1st <10>, +7/Lvl for 10 Lvls <70>+22 for Con
Total:102, not 96.

Keen and Improved Critical do not stack <DMG pg 225>

Likewise, Spell Resistance doesn't stack either <DMG pg 298>
I suppose either your armor or shield were destroyed having a back-up would be very useful, but it seems an expensive back-up.

Your Circelt of Persuasion adds +3 to your Cha based skills, yet it seems that you have a +2 instead on the sheet.

You may want the Scalemail for your own reasons (it looks cool), but it gives you a -4 on your hide and move silently, while a chain shirt would give the same Ac bonus with a mere -2.

Regarding your gear...

Magic Longsword - Icy Burst and Keen +3  :72,315GP
Dagger of Spell Store +1 (Inflict Serious Wounds) :8,302GP
Composite Shortbow of Frost +1 : 8,375GP


Magic Scale Mail +3 Spell Resist (SR 15) : 36,200GP
Magic Large Wooden Shield +2 Spell Resist (SR 13)  :16,157GP
Ring of Protection +3 :18,000GP
Ring of Sustenance :2,500GP
2x Potions of Bull Strength :600GP
2x Potions of Cure Moderate Wound :600GP
2x Potions of Invisiblitiy :600GP
Potion of Fire Breath : not in DMG, where's it from?
Cloak of Arachnia :14,000GP
Circlet of Persuation :4,500GP
Boots of Striding and Springing 5,500GP

That's 187,649GP, not counting the Fire Breath Potion or mundane gear...
You have 50,000 GP, so you are 137,649 Over Budget.


----------



## Capellan (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm going to be away for a few days.  Back early next week.  Wekerak will follow along and flank stuff in combat, should such occur


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 4, 2003)

*Blaught (Schnot)*
Male Goblin Rogue 11th lvl 
Chaotic Neutral
Str 10 ..pts 4 
Dex 22 ..pts 10 +2 for levels +2 for Gloves of Dex
Con 10 ..pts 2
Int 16 ..pts 10
Wis 12 ..pts 4
Cha 8 ..pts 2

Hit Points 46
AC 25, Touch 17, Flat 25
Init +6 
BAB +8/+3, Grap +4
Speed 30 (base 30, load 15.2/24.75, Light Armored)
Fort +5, Ref +15, Will +6

+18/+13 Melee, Spiked Chain, 1d6+3, x2
+16 Range, Dagger, 1d3, 19-20:x2

Small, 3'2" tall, 32 wt, 25 yrs old
Brown hair, Red eyes, brown skin

Speaks Common, Goblin, Orc, Giant, and Draconic

+24 Move Silently(14) 
+24 Hide(14)
+17 Search(14)
+17 Disable Device(14)
+24 Open Locks(14)
+22 Slight of Hand(14)
+4 Bluff(5)
+7 Jump (5)
+15 Spot(14)
+15 Listen(14)
+22 Tumble(14)
+17 Ride(7cc)
+16 Escape Artist (4) 

Feats
-Mounted Combat
-Ride-by Attack
-Weapon Finesse (Spiked Chain)
-Exotic Weapon Perficiency (Spiked Chain)

Goblin Traits
— –2 Str, +2 Dex, –2 Cha.
— Small size
— Base land speed is 30'.
— Darkvision 60'.
— +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.
— Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. 
- Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Orc.
— Favored Class: Rogue.

Rogue Abilities
-Sneak Attack +6d6
-Trapfinding
-Evasion
-Trap sense +3
-Uncanny Dodge
-Improved Uncanny Dodge
-Opportunist

Growlith
WORG
Medium Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 4d10+8 (30 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+7
Attack: Bite +7 melee (1d6+4)
Full Attack: Bite +7 melee (1d6+4)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Trip
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +3
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 10
Skills: Hide +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Spot +6, Survival +2*
Feats: Alertness, Track
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

Trip (Ex): A worg that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+3 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the worg.

Skills: A worg has a +1 racial bonus on Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks, and a +2 racial bonus on Hide checks.

*A worg has a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.



Blaught has always been faster then the other goblins, and with his training, he soon exceeded even his teachers expectations. 

Trained as a scout for his clan, he was doing exactly that when a clan of ogre struck his tribe and wiped them out, or enslaved them. Using his skills, Blaught went about avenging his clan and freeing the ones that survived. Unfortunately, he found that their leader had been killed and that most of the goblins like serving thier ogre masters. Not liking being told what to do, Blaught set out on his own.

Blaught has a problem, and that problem in Schnot, his alter ego. It seems Schnot has a mind of his own, and does not approve of what Blaught does, or even thinks at times. Fortunately for Blaught, schnot rarely has an opertunity to control Blaught's actions, but Schnot's constant wining can get eritating, and has, more then once, gotten Blaught into trouble.

Blaught looks like any other goblin, except that he wears a fine chain shirt which looks odd on his frame. That and he's clean (it's one of the ways to keep Schnot from whining to much). All of his clothing is in the colors of black and white, with an assortment of greys. Growleth is a large wolf/dog mix with grey/white and black fir. Growleth is very protective of Schnot, but does not like Blaught that well. He's overly friendly, and was an outcast from the rest of the wolves for that reason.

+4 Mithral Shirt (worn, 5wt) 17100gp
Exploreres Outfit (worn, -wt)

MW Dagger (boot right, .5wt) 302gp Hidden (DC: 35 to spot, DC: 31 to search)
MW Dagger (boot left, .5wt) 302gp Hidden (DC: 35 to spot, DC: 31 to search)

MW Dagger (belt left, .5wt) 302gp
Pouch (belt right, .5wt) 1gp
MW Dagger (belt back, .5wt)302gp

Baldric (back, .5wt) 5gp
+3 Spiked Chain (baldric, 5wt) 18325gp
Waterskin (shoulder right, 1wt) 1gp

Cloak of Risistance +2(worn, .5wt) 4000gp
Vest of Escape (worn, -wt) 5200gp
Gloves Of Dexterity +2 (hands, .5wt) 4000gp

Coins- 10gp (pouch, .2wt)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 4, 2003)

Mithreander, you can make Growlith a Worg if you like. I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 4, 2003)

Great thanks!... will he still cost 150gp?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 7, 2003)

Sure,not a big deal. I don't think I charged Wekerak all that much for a Winter Wolf, which is much more powerful tha a Worg.

Deadasdai, any progress on your character? Have you edited the gear as of yet?


Everyone else...er, where'd you all go? I'd hate for this one to go belly-up at this point, things are just about to get _interesting_ for you all...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 7, 2003)

Bargo, not being the *ahem* brains of the outfit, is waiting the potion identification to get under way so people can heal up and go smash things.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 7, 2003)

Am on it boss - will have it up tomorrow.


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 8, 2003)

_Interesting?????_ Last time that happened Ted Dancin' woke up with his competitors head in his bed......damn lizard mafia....he was a fine dancer....


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 10, 2003)

Did you look over my character then? Is everything alright?


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 11, 2003)

Apologies for the stall Uriel. Things off the net have taken a real turn for the ey. Will have those changes up tonight. Though pretty late.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

Blaught looks fine at this point. 
Deadasdai, go ahead and repost gear etc... 
I will be introducing the two characters as a team, both of them being servants of Lord Zuregath, the same Half-Red-Dragon Sorceror that the others serve.

I am a bit out of it right now on painkillers.
For those not in the know, I was mugged at gunpoint last night right in front of my apartment building. They suceeded in breaking my ankle and giving me a deranged knee (which may have a fracture), though I was standing and scuffling with robber 1, right up until I saw the rather tacky looking pistol in my face that robber #2 had.

Thank the Gods that the ignorant maggots didn't take my house keys (they did get all the really cool Death-Metal band hoodies/t-shirts etc that I had just bought, as well as my porta MP3player).,as I was standing right in front of the building and my mom was sleeping upstairs on the rare visit from her neck of the woods.Anyways, a thanks in advance for the well-wishes that have come in from the various folks in games with me. I am layed up for 4-6 weeks at this point, which means a lot of ENWorld gaming, since I can't go to work...

OK, I will get the gae on track tomorrow, as I need to go and elevate my ankle.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn man, sorry to hear that.   

It's uplifting to see that you're finding the good in it all, though.  "It could have been much worse" seems appropriate under those circumstance.  Still, it doesn't take away the suckiness.  Here's to a fast and healthy recovery! (Rest-Ice-Compression-Elevation!)


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 12, 2003)

80



Sorry about that man.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks guys...er, are the Ogres going soft...Waitaminnute.

They want me to rest and elevate and ice...to keep the _meat_ in a good state, not to mention how fat I'll get not running around all night at work...
Sort of like human veal, if a bit older tha veal (that was tasteless, I'm pleading the painkillers made me type it).


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 12, 2003)

Okay Uriel. I think I got it right this time.

*Vespazian*

Male Human Paladin 6th lvl/Blackguard 5th lvl

Neutral Evil

Deity: None

Str 14 6 pts
Dex 16 6 pts (+1 at 4th and 8th level)
Con 12 6 pts 
Int 10 2 pts
Wis 12 4 pts
Cha 16 10 pts

Hit Points: 102

AC 21

Init +3 Dex +4 Misc = +7

BAB +11/+6

Speed 20 

Fort +12, Ref +9, Will +9

"Whorefrost" Magic Great Axe +1 Icy Burst  (+14/+9 att, 1d12+5(2handed)+2d10 cold dam, 19-20 crit x3) 18320gp
Silvered Dagger (+13/+8 att, 1d4+2 dam, 17-20 crit x2) 10gp

Medium sized, 6'3" tall, 185 wt, 34 yrs old
black hair, violet eyes, palest skin you ever did see

Languages: Common

Skills: Ab Rk Msc Ttl
Hide 3 6 -5 +1
Knowledge (religion) 0 4 0 +4
Diplomacy 3 2 0 +5
Move silently 3 8 +5 +7
Heal 1 2 3 +3
Intimidate 3 6 0 +9
Spot 1 4 0 +3



Feats:
Power Attack
Cleave
Sunder
Improved Critical
Improved Initiative


Special Abilities:
Detect Good (60ft)
Dark Blessing (Cha mod added to saves)
Poison use
Sneak attack 2d6
Aura of despair (-2 save 10ft to enemy)
Smite Good (2/day +3 att/+5 dam vs. Good)
Command Undead (6/day, 2 lvl lower than Cleric)
Lay on Hands (1/day 33hp)
Darkvision 60ft (Goggles of Night)



Spells:
1st Cure Light
2nd Cure Moderate

Feindish Servant - Dire Rat - "Rat"
(3HD) 25hp Bite +4 (1d4 dam) AC 16
Skills Climb +11, Hide +11, Move Silently +6
Special: Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Share Saves, Weapon Finesse

Armour:
Magic Full Plate +1 Cold Resist 17500gp

Equipment:
Ring of Protection +1 2000gp
Goggles of Night 8000gp
Boots of Elvenkind 2000gp
Silver Holy Symbol 25gp
3 Flasks of Holy Water 75gp
4 Potions of Cure Moderate 1200gp
Backpack 1gp
Caltrops 1gp
Explorer's Outfit 10gp
Healer's Kit 50gp
Belt Pouch 1gp
10 Rations 5gp
Waterskin 1gp

4 Sapphires worth 200gp each.

Description:

A tall man in heavy armour, black with a blue-ish glow to it. The huge axe he carries also carries this glow. The man's eys are covered by a gem-made visor that is also blue. When a person go's near him, they feel a deathly sense of cold and hatred. This aura is rather unagreeable to most beings. Vespazian likes that. He walks about with a very arrogant stance as befits his once Princely position within human society and he see's none as his equal, especially now that his master is supposedly dead. He carries upon him the symbol of his new god also, a minor, but utterly ruthless fiend from the depths of the icy layer of hell. This "god" cares little for it's worshipers and lends it's aid without realising so. This way of reward is the only way it shows it's presence for even Vespazian knows little to nothing of it, except thathe see's a trueness to the way the worship makes him feel and the actions that seem right in it's name. Namely, slaughter of all things good.

Background:

Vespazian was a human. Vespazian was the only human that the Dread Lord Zuregath would tolerate near his person. He even gave the man a full Captain's commision in his armies. 400 Hobgoblin Elite Vanguard were his to command and to lead against the Elven Legions. Vespazian had many enemies who envied the trust Zuregath had offered him and who hated the fact that he was human. As his Hogoblin troops smashed into the Elven lines, Vespazian noticed that they were left alone amongst the elven legions, surrounded and supporting units out of site. The Hobgoblin Captain Varn had left him to die with betrayal his last thought. 
Vespazian knew Varn had hated him from the moment the human had wandered into the Dread Lord's court, an outcast of the human lands, deposed Prince and once champion of the human's god. With a high ranking Elven General's head as his gift and symbol of his offered loyalty to Zuregath, Vespazian declared his allegiance. Varn's hatred of the human was born thereof. Though silently. And Varn had schemed for the moment of his betrayal at the battle for many months. Once Vespazian and his unit knew they had been left alone amongst the elves, the human captain called that his troops gather about him and to fight through the Elven ranks to break through and then re-group to join the main body as best they could. Many were lost in this venture and barely 100 of his troops remained. That was when Zeregath fell from the sky into the lake. The armies of the Dread Lord began their panicked rout and Vespazian knew that trying to regroup with the routing troups would be too difficult and lead his Vanguard away from the battlefield. The Elven pursuit was swift and vicious. The Hobgoblins fell far too swiftly for Vespazian's taste and were it nor for the Elven mount he had taken from a slain Elven cavalry scout, he would have been cut down also. 
Now, with his only option to head for the swamps and marches, Vespazian has little idea how to get back to Zerugath's fortress without being caught by the Elven patrols.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 13, 2003)

Just one.  The other +2 is just to determine market value.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 13, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Just one.  The other +2 is just to determine market value.



Thanks mate.

Well, seems if all is acceptable, Vespazian is ready to get involved! I'll write up his background now.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 13, 2003)

Background updated. Hope it works with you.

Edit: Description finished also.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

Guys, I am going to start a little 2 man adventure for Vespazian and Blaught, since I hate them standing around and waiting...

Anyways, since they will be in Myrach, it will give the rest of you a little insight into what is happening there...It should be fun.


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds good! Where do we go? (link please? I rarely check out the forums individually anymore.)


----------



## ferretguy (Oct 22, 2003)

Right then...Well as you know Uriel, I'll be gone for a couple of days (till Sat night) for the course. If I can I'll post tomorrow, if not Uriel can run as he sees fit. O if we run into magic using opponents Forlash will use Mana Spear...drains spells heheehe(relics book...hold monster if needed..you know the drill mr ron...maybe I'll give you a call and let you know if I can.)


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2003)

Sounds great GM -  just point the way. Should we post our char's in Rogues Gallery?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes guys, they look fine, so post them. I will make another pass at them and do a little math-work, but they are Ok for now.

Man, Durgo does do a lot of damage...and Bargo was so mean to that poor Roper.

I'lll start a new thread in the Playing tomorrow, I'll leave a link here for deadasdai and mithreander.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2003)

Yay! Looking foward to getting invovled in all this chaos!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

Vespasian and Blaught, here you go...


http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67042


deadasdai, good background, but I had planned on you two having been at a fortress still in Myrach, one facing South.
If we went for the 'you were at the Battle' route, this little mini-adventure could turn out to be a clone of the other one, and I had something interesting of another nature in mind.

I have Vespazian as a lieutenant (I will make that a Captain, it's fine by me either way).

As far as the rest of the background: Captain Varn was a Field Commander, he never really was at the Court,I pictured him as a Hobgoblim 'Rommel' of sorts. 

Though he isn'ty really someone you had worked beside,I have several other candidates for your spite. As well, Zuregath was pretty much the only Iron King that did like humans, being half-human himself, he saw them as a possble tool for his army, if only he could get them to ally.(There is a large Human Nation to the East, where you came from, in fact).

At Court, there was a man that you despise more than any other, a Half-Fiend Sorceror, an Adept of Mephistopholes who manipulated and backstabbed your every suggestion when he had the chance, poisoning your name in Zuregath's ear (Zuregath was fond of your council).

Through a series of lies and frames, the Half-Fiend, Yrendrol , had you reassigned, convincing Zuregath that your expertise was needed at the Keep watching the Southern Road. You, of course, are very bitter about the whole thing, and Yrendrol still gloats in castle Zuregath at this moment, for he found a way to avoid going to do battle, citing _vital_ experiments that he was conducting in order to help the Iron King's war effort.

Blaught, I have as a Corporal (Goblins don't rise very far in the ranks, sorry Blaught) in charge of Scouting at Ruier Vragganar (Draconic:South-Watch).
Blaught has been stationed at the Fortress for the better part of two years and has seen several Commanders come and go, most recently this Human, Vespasian (who has been here for less than a month).

The Keep is in a state of flux as troops desert and rumours pour in as far as advancing Aruthian Legions and the hostile forces of another Iron King sitting on the Eastern border.


----------



## doghead (Oct 22, 2003)

Uriel

Need anyone to play one of the hobgoblins or orgres? I set up a game just so could play lots of them but it died ...

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Uriel (Oct 22, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Uriel
> 
> Need anyone to play one of the hobgoblins or orgres? I set up a game just so could play lots of them but it died ...
> 
> *crosses fingers*




Well, no, not really...
The main party has an Ogre Fighter, a Half-Ogre Fighter,a Goblin Ranger/Rogue, a Half-Hag Wizard(homebrew),a Half-Fiend Assassin (NPC) and a Gnoll Cleric (NPC).

I am going to slim down the NPCs and add the two new characters in their place
(Vespasian and Blaught) as soon as the stories link up (shouldn't be too long).



**********************************************************
Doghead,

However, one of my other games _Under a Vaulted Sky:Yrtchull's Return_  has a party consisting of Drow Fighter,Drow Cleric,Drow Cleric,Tiefling Wizard,Githyanki Monkand Orc Barbarian (NPC)respctively.
A sixth would be fine there. they desperately need a Rogue, so a Hobgoblin would be great. It is Level/ECL 7 (Hobs are +1 ECL from Savage Species), 
3.5 characters with other sources requested yea'd or nea'd as they come in.

Those characters are lower levele than these, but with a 40 PT buy.
20,000 in gear, no more than 10K on any one thing.
If you wish to play in this one, please don't post a character, email it to me instead.
they are all on the sly
bluehead69@yahoo.com


OoC thread
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=52563&page=1&pp=25


----------



## Velenne (Oct 23, 2003)

Ack!  Nooo don't take away our only cleric _pweeeeeeze!!!_ 

"And thus the survivors and the Horde's only hope die in a tiny cottage in the swamp...."


----------



## Velenne (Oct 23, 2003)

Incidently, this is definately my favorite PbP on the boards right now.  All the intrigue and back-story is very well thought out.  Who would have thought it could last this long!?  Kudos Uriel!  Here's to the best of luck to our intrepid villains!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 23, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Incidently, this is definately my favorite PbP on the boards right now.  All the intrigue and back-story is very well thought out.  Who would have thought it could last this long!?  Kudos Uriel!  Here's to the best of luck to our intrepid villains!




Well, thanks. I improvisemost of what I throw together as I do it, it's pretty much as I've been DMing in my RL games for years as well.
I figured that this one would last awhile (hoped, as the secondary story, regarding what Durgo carries) will make for an interesting time.
Hmm...don't take away your cleric. Well, Kurg isn't exactly an altruistic sort, though I did like him when he was a PC, very 'proper' for a Gnoll, self-serving and sneaky.

Maybe doghead would make a Hobgoblin Cleric or Cleric/whatever...?

That would fit in and I could drop Kurg at some point...

Doghead, your thoughts?


----------



## doghead (Oct 23, 2003)

It was the opening post of RotH:V&B. I read it and loved it. And there were all those hobgoblin and ogre npcs lying around ... I'm not really fussed much about levels, a lower level grunt would suit me fine. Anyway, thats where I was coming from.

I had a quick look at UaVS:YR (hope you don't mind the shorthand). I havn't read much but it seems to have a lot of the same qualities. I'm probably better off in a lower level game, as I havn't played much D&D since AD&D.

OK, so the options are: 
12 levels of something with Cleric (for the healing I presume) in RotH, or 
7 levels of something with rogue in UaVS:YR. 

Hobgoblins always welcome. Is that right?


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 23, 2003)

Just a question regarding my worg. It was nice enough for you to allow me to have one, but upon hearing your generousity to one of the other character with the winter wolf, I was wondering if you would allow my Growlith to be an Elite (base ability scores 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8 instead of 11, 11, 11, 10, 10 ,10) CR5 worg ? He would be ALOT tougher, and may even survive a fight or two before dying.

Here's what he would look like:

WORG


Large Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 13d10+52 (134 hp) 
Initiative: +4 
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class: 17 (+4 Dex, +4 natural, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 13 
Base Attack/Grapple: +13/+26 
Attack: Bite +22 melee (1d8+10) 
Full Attack: Bite +22/+17/+12 melee (1d8+10)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Trip 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +12, Ref +12, Will +7 
Abilities: Str 28, Dex 18, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 8
Skills: Hide +18, Listen +7, Move Silently +21, Spot +7, Survival +3* 
Feats: Alertness, Track, Power Attack, Stealthy, Weapon Focus (Bite) 
Challenge Rating: 5

A typical worg has gray or black fur, grows to 5 feet long and stands 3 feet tall at the shoulder. It weighs 300 pounds.

More intelligent than their smaller cousins, worgs speak their own language. Some can also speak Common and Goblin.

COMBAT
Mated pairs or packs work together to bring down large game, while lone worgs usually chase down creatures smaller than themselves. Both often use hit-and-run tactics to exhaust their quarry. A pack usually circles a larger opponent: Each wolf attacks in turn, biting and retreating, until the creature is exhausted, at which point the pack moves in for the kill. If they get impatient or heavily outnumber the opponent, worgs attempt to pin it.

Trip (Ex): A worg that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+3 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the worg.

Skills: A worg has a +1 racial bonus on Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks, and a +2 racial bonus on Hide checks.

*A worg has a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.

Now there's an animal!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> It was the opening post of RotH:V&B. I read it and loved it. And there were all those hobgoblin and ogre npcs lying around ... I'm not really fussed much about levels, a lower level grunt would suit me fine. Anyway, thats where I was coming from.
> 
> I had a quick look at UaVS:YR (hope you don't mind the shorthand). I havn't read much but it seems to have a lot of the same qualities. I'm probably better off in a lower level game, as I havn't played much D&D since AD&D.
> 
> ...




The Remnants of the Horde game is ECL 11, not 12, but yes.
You know, a Cleric or a Cleric fighter/templar.whatever would be great.
Hobgoblins with War as a Domain would make nasty fighter/cleric types.
I could add you in with Vespazian and Blaught as the keep's Chirgeon.
Easy enough...
Hobgoblins are very welcome, although they are a +1ECL.
 Compiled Hob stats:

+2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 Fort Save, +4 to Move Silently.

A presitge class from Book of Vile darkness or pretty much any source is Ok, provided I can get a look at it.

As far as the Cleric thing. I have sort of House ruled that you can convert to Cure Spells if the recipients are either of your faith or working towards the Goals of your God, regardless of Alignment. So, you could heal your mates without having to waste all of your slots on Cure.

The UaVS game doesn't really need a rogue as much as this one needs a proper Cleric, for the Healing, but also for the Unholy abilities. It may be Devils and hags that they are fighting right now, but Avorals, Devas and Archons aren't too far off, as the _Good Guys_ are marching on Myrach, and the D20 Miniatures book is out, though I can't get it until next week.


MMm...Hordes of Devils and Angels going at it..finally something to use my several thousand minis with...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 24, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Just a question regarding my worg. It was nice enough for you to allow me to have one, but upon hearing your generousity to one of the other character with the winter wolf, I was wondering if you would allow my Growlith to be an Elite (base ability scores 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8 instead of 11, 11, 11, 10, 10 ,10) CR5 worg ? He would be ALOT tougher, and may even survive a fight or two before dying.
> 
> Here's what he would look like:
> 
> ...





Where did these stas come from exactly!?!?!

13 HD and a +22 attack are many magnitudes removed from the standard Worg...

I don't mind letting him have better stats, the 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8 is fine, but I fail to see where the other rather severe bonus come from...CR 5, that's funny Mithreander 

Show me where the math comes from. I have no problem with giving you a better steed (a Winter Wolf even), and I believe I let Wekerak buy one, BTW.
4000 GP or something like that.

I have no problem helping your steed survive, but I would appreciate if you pointed me to the 'Elite' rules in question.

-Thanks, Ron...er, I mean 'Uriel'.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 24, 2003)

Armies of Angels and Devils fighting at it......

I am frightened.


----------



## doghead (Oct 24, 2003)

OK. A cleric cocktail for RotH. ECL 11. Healing and other cleric stuff.

I'm going to be gone from the 26th to the 2nd and my internet access will be limited. If thats all bad, I understand. Otherwise I'm in. 

*crosses fingers again 'cos it worked last time*

Would you prefer to "pre-gen" the character? I'll get started on one anyway, but am easy either way.

Do you want this done by Email or posted to the boards?


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 24, 2003)

Ron...er said:
			
		

> Where did these stas come from exactly!?!?!
> 
> 13 HD and a +22 attack are many magnitudes removed from the standard Worg...
> 
> ...




Pretty cool, huh? I had fun doing it besides! I made a mistkae, actually, this would be a CR7 creature. I forgot to add a +1 for the increase in size, and the +1 for using the Elite Array. I'll explain below.

Okay, here's the break down, all of which are explained in the SRS for 3.5. Here's a link to the exact page I was refering to: HERE

First was this section: 
*Increased Hit Dice:* Intelligent creatures that are not humanoid in shape, and nonintelligent monsters, can advance by increasing their Hit Dice. Creatures with increased Hit Dice are usually superior specimens of their race, bigger and more powerful than their run-of-the-mill fellows.

Next, the abilities (four factors play here):
First:
*Elite Array:* The elite array is 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8. While the monster has one weakness compared to a typical member of its race, it is significantly better overall. The elite array is most appropriate for monsters who add levels in a player character class.

Second:
*SIZE INCREASES*
A creature may become larger when its Hit Dice are increased (the new size is noted parenthetically in the monster’s Advancement entry).

Worg: Advancement: 5–6 HD (Medium); 7–12 HD (Large) 

Granted, it lists a max of 12 hd, so I may and probably should lower it by one (from 13 to 12), and to do so would lower it's CR to 6. That's explained momentarily.

A size increase affects any special ability the creature has that is affected by size. Increased size also affects a creature’s ability scores, AC, attack bonuses, and damage values as indicated on the tables below.

Table: Changes to Statistics by Size
Medium to Large- Str+8, Dex–2, Con+4, Natural Armor+2, AC/Attack–1 

Table: Increased Damage By Size
Old damage: 1d6 New damage: 1d8

Third:
*Racial Bonuses*
A worgs initial stats are: Str 17, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 10
Which breaks down to racial bonuses of: Str+6 Dex+4 Con+4 Int-4 Wis+2 Chr +0


Lastly, advancement bonuses: 
*Ability Score Improvement:* Treat monster Hit Dice the same as character level for determining ability score increases. This only applies to Hit Dice increases, monsters do not gain ability score increases for levels they “already reached” with their racial Hit Dice, since these adjustments are included in their basic ability scores.

Thus, with 9 more hd, he would get an bonus of +2 to abilities, where the creator chooses (one for ever 4 HD).

Third, CR determination: 

Worgs base CR: 2

*When you improve a monster by adding Hit Dice, use Table: Improved Monster CR Increase to determine the effect on the creature’s CR.* Keep in mind that many monsters that advance by adding Hit Dice also increase in size. Do not stack this CR increase with any increase from class levels. In general, once you’ve doubled a creature’s CR, you should closely watch any additional increases in its abilities. Adding Hit Dice to a creature improves several of its abilities, and radical increases might not follow this progression indefinitely. Compare the monster’s improved attack bonus, saving throw bonuses, and any DCs of its special abilities from the HD increase to typical characters of the appropriate level and adjust the CR accordingly.

Table: Improved Monster CR Increase
Animal, magical beast, monstrous humanoid +1 per 3 HD added 
Size increased to Large or larger +1 to CR 
Monster’s ability scores based on elite array +1 to CR 

So, with only 8 added instead of 9 that would be a plus 2CR instead of a plus 3. That and the other two CR increases brings brings the Worg to CR6.

Other improvements associated with HD increas:

*INCREASING HIT DICE*

As its Hit Dice increase, a creature’s attack bonuses and saving throw modifiers might improve. It gains more feats and skills, depending on its type, as shown on Table: Creature Improvement by Type.

Note that if a creature acquires a character class, it improves according to its class, not its type.

Table: Creature Improvement by Type
Magical beast Hit Die: _d10_ HD Attack Bonus: _(as fighter)_ Good Saving Throws: _Fort, Ref_ Skill Points: _2 + Int mod per HD _


----------



## Velenne (Oct 25, 2003)

That's one fearsome pup!  One thing I notice though, (and I could be wrong on this) is that I don't believe creatures get iterative attacks with their natural weapons from high BAB.  As a pre-buffed animal, it's pretty beefy even for our party.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Pretty cool, huh? I had fun doing it besides! I made a mistkae, actually, this would be a CR7 creature. I forgot to add a +1 for the increase in size, and the +1 for using the Elite Array. I'll explain below.
> 
> Okay, here's the break down, all of which are explained in the SRS for 3.5. Here's a link to the exact page I was refering to: HERE
> 
> ...




My head hurts from all of the 'this increases, thus that increase' math.
Quite an impressive beast, to be honest.
Acceptable for your mount? No.

I think that such a Worg would be rediculously powerful for your _free_ steed. Regardless of whether the math works out or not , Blaught would become a mere footnote to the +22 Biting 134 Hp Death Machine. 

Wekerak has a Winter Wolf, which looks like a chihuaua compared to the Worg listed above.
So, I am going to 'No' the Elite rules, which I can't really see being applicable for this.
I will let you add some HD (with the accompanying Base bonus), but the Worg you posted above would be impossible for you to get even with Leadership 
(Worg +1 and the CR9=10, which you couldn't do until 12th Level if your leadership  score totaled enough).
So, bring him up to CR 5, whch should be +3 HD if I am not wrong.


As far as him being able to survive, I am not known for murdering steeds/familiars or pets, so he has a decent chance to survive, unless that aforementioned army of Celesials happens by (I'm sure he'd do just fine anyways...).


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

I just looked at that link, Mithreander.

Since I said you could have a CR 5 Worg, you could add the Elite, and the HD (+3) Increase , which would bring him to CR5.
He would still be Medium however, or you could have the Elite +size and not the HD etc...

CR 5, which matches the Winter Wolf.

I do like those rules, but your Uber-Worg is just too powerful for a steed in the game, I might have him hunt down bargo, though...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 25, 2003)

doghead, go ahead and make the character, a Hobgoblin with 10 Levels (ECL 11) sounds fine.

You can join in later, since you will start with the other new folks.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 25, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> I do like those rules, but your Uber-Worg is just too powerful for a steed in the game, I might have him hunt down Bargo, though...



Heh.  Bring it.  I'll bite HIS ears off.  AC 17, 134 hp and no reach?  2 hits or a crit and it's hot dogs for dinner.    Though I certainly wouldn't want a pack of those things running wild.  Unless they were on the side of our army.  Where's a Wolfbrother when ya need one?

Rage+THPS+Haste+PA10+RA10: +13/+13/+8, 4d8+58


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 28, 2003)

Background updated. Let me know if it "fits in"?


----------



## Mithreander (Oct 28, 2003)

Okay, here is the new and improved Growlith. I've added 6 HD and the Elite abilities which adds +3 to it's CR of 2 making it a CR5 Creature (The suggestions that you had made would only have made it a CR 4 creature, but if you want me to stick by them, then I can lower the HD to 3).

Growlith

Medium Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 10d10+30 (94 hp) 
Initiative: +4 
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares) 
Armor Class: 16 (+4 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Base Attack/Grapple: +10/+15 
Attack: Bite +15 melee (1d6+6) 
Full Attack: Bite +15 melee (1d6+6) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Trip 
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent 
Saves: Fort +10, Ref +11, Will +5 
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 19, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
Skills: Hide +19, Listen +6, Move Silently +19, Spot +6, Survival +3*
Feats: Alertness, Track, Stealthy, Power Attack
Challenge Rating: 5 
Alignment: Neutral

How's that?


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2003)

Hello.  I am new to EN World and pretty confused  

However, I would love to jump in on a game.  I was told by Deadestdai that he just got into this game and that it might be possible...  But that was because Doghead hadn't replied to the invitation yet.  So, I understand if you don't have room.  I am from the Sacramento Area and know Deadestdai and Ferretguy, both of which I've known for a couple of years and play PnP D&D with.

I've wanted to be a writer for a long time and EN World sounds like a lot of fun.

If there is no room, no problem.  If there is, I'd love to give this a shot.  I'd like to be some kind of Bugbear... I mean "some kind of" in that I loved some of the new "Templates" from Savage Species and an Insectile Bugbear Monk would be so cool.  (That would be Bugbear ECL 4, Insectile +2 ECL shift and four levels of monk to level 10, right?)  Or maybe a Feral Bugbear Barbarian or something.  I think the templates are cool and the insect one would certainly provide an interesting Point of View for that character.

However, I'd play a pregen character as well... or anywhere along the spectrum   I'm easy.

Either way, thanks for letting me post and say hello to you all.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Hello.  I am new to EN World and pretty confused
> 
> However, I would love to jump in on a game.  I was told by Deadestdai that he just got into this game and that it might be possible...  But that was because Doghead hadn't replied to the invitation yet.  So, I understand if you don't have room.  I am from the Sacramento Area and know Deadestdai and Ferretguy, both of which I've known for a couple of years and play PnP D&D with.
> 
> ...




Ack...Doghead is playing, but he can't join for a few days.
Hnestly, this will bring this group up to 7, which about as big as I want this group. The game that deadasdai is playing is a mini-game that I am ging to merge with the parent game very soon.

If you want to play a Bugbear, however, there is space in one of my other games

Under a Vaulted Sky:Yrtchull's Return. The players are3  Drow, a Githzerei and a Tiefling escaping from some Mad Wizard Vivisectionist's Fortress.
One of the characters (an NPC)is an Orc with the Reptile Template, so another escaped Prisoner, say a Bugbear with the insect template would fit right in...

It is a lower level game, 8th ECl, but the characters are a 40 point base, so their stats are better.27,000GP and 1,000XP if you wish to create your own items (if a spellcaster).

Here is the OoC thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=52563&page=1

PS: Do you play with Dai and dave Chervanik in Sac?
I've been playing RPGs with Dave since 1989.
I'm the 'Ron' of his lame gamer stories (we all have them).


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2003)

That sounds great.  I'll go check it out and make up that insect bugbear (Lawful evil)  I was thinking that with a character like that, I would like to be someone's top henchman but I can make this work too.

Oh... one question... Do you buy your scores first then add in the modifiers or add in the modifiers first then buy the points?  Just want to make sure I don't screw it up 

And yes... I play with Dave.  We met in a game DMed by a chap named Tony.  He played a Sorcerer named Soloril and I played a halfling Rogue named Kwinn.  That group sort of folded then he and I got another group together and have been playing monday evenings.  I had known Dai for about a year and a half and invited him in to join that game and we've all been playing since.  

I met Dai through a mutual friend.  We are both wrestling fans and met at a local wrestling show.  He's a good bloke too and we've been playing Saturdays at Great Escape Games. 

Hopefully Dave will get to join us for that.

*****EDIT*****
I was reading the thread... did you need a Rogue type?  I can make what ever you need and how should I introduce myself onto that forum?

And yes, I have heard some of those stories.
I'm Robert or Rob in similar stories that probably do not feature you.

My MS Messenger and Email is rahjr2k@hotmail.com
my Yahoo name is rahjr2k
If you are on either of those, so am I and logged in for the next few hours


----------



## Uriel (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry for the Hijack, guys...






			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> That sounds great.  I'll go check it out and make up that insect bugbear (Lawful evil)  I was thinking that with a character like that, I would like to be someone's top henchman but I can make this work too.
> 
> Oh... one question... Do you buy your scores first then add in the modifiers or add in the modifiers first then buy the points?  Just want to make sure I don't screw it up
> 
> ...




Spend the 40 Points, then add your racial/template mods after.

Feral is my favorite Template (other than Half-Celestial and Half-Fiend), so either a feral, insect,reptile...all are OK
You could be an escapee from the Wizard's Lab, living in one of the caverns or tunnels surrounding his Castle.

As far as the party, Yrtchull ferach is a Drow Fighter. he is also the first son of house ferach of the nearby Drow City of Thelaru'acli, though that is a few steps below the females, and, as well, he isn't really in good standing with his two older sisters, seeing as they left him for dead, thus causng this whole situation.

Yrtchull's cousin Cambrech Ferach is a Drow Cleric of Vhaeraun, and the two are actually close friends, despite their Drow nature.

Nurin is Cambrech's friend and fellow Cleric in Vhaeraun's clergy. He came looking for Cambrech to save him after having an odd dream that caused him to believe that Cambrech was in trouble.

Rith'Arnis is a Githzerei Monk who was in the area tracking down a Mind Flayer that had slayed some of his allies. 

Teretha Bluemane is Rith'Arnis' companion, a Tiefling Wizard. She engineered
the escape (for Rith'Arnis), having staked out the Castle after her friend was captured by Troglodytes on a routine Patrol.

The two freed Yrtchull and off they went looking for Cambrech. Meanwhile Nurin had also found his way into the castle and had recently freed Cambrech from his imprisonement.

The two groups met up and found their gear, as well as some Loot and are now making a breakfor the front gates, but are preplexed , as there is no sign of the Wizard who owned the castle, and his guards were lying slain everywhere, along with grimlocks and Ghouls... 

You can have recently made your way into the castle to loot or food, as the residents have been involved in conflict for the last 6 hours. Easy enough to get you with the others.

-Uriel


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2003)

We now return you to your regularly scheduled adventure


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Uriel - am moving house over the next couple sayd or so and don't think I'll have my PC up and running to post. Stick Vespazian on auto-pilot for us will ya?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 3, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Hey Uriel - am moving house over the next couple sayd or so and don't think I'll have my PC up and running to post. Stick Vespazian on auto-pilot for us will ya?





No problem, I'll hold off on any big moves in that thread (sorry mithreander).
Soon I shall link the two and then Mwuahahaha!


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2003)

OK. Back. Calendar is cleared (clear  ). Getting to work on the character tonight.


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2003)

OK, Updated and corrected.
1: HP = 62
2: Spells Known corrected and changed a bit (although I don't think he can use the level 4 spells yet).
3: Final feats added.
4: BABs corrected.
5: Final skill points spent + 3 on Perform (Sing).
6: CLW wands added and a few other things.
7: Took the Dire Wolf. Just a bog standard one. Called it Rip.

*Background*

Song Speakers begin life riding with the troops, inspiring courage and motivating the flagging with their chants and music, and their lash. During the nights they prowl the camps reciting the stories of the great warriors and rooting out weakness. Gather Info, Intimidate, Move Silently, Listen and Perform skills are most valued amoung the young Song Speakers, as are healing and psycological spells. 

Song Speakers who survive long enough usually find themselve the war lords' messenger, negotiator and spy. Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive as well as the sneaking and info gathering skills all become important.

Song Speakers are usually a little more pragmatic than most, seeing the laws and codes as tools rather than restrictions. 

Life has not been good to D. recently. His lords army is in tatters, his own unit has been scattered and the stinking elves are breathing down all of their throats. Just as it looked as if he stood to take a place amoung his lord's retinue.

And now he prowls with his mount through the darkened forests, looking for someway to escape. Once more he carefully checks the shadows, listens intently to the noises of the forest. Bloody elves can hide up a rats arse. Unable to see or hear anything, they move out of the shadows and carefully continue on their way.

*Character* 

Tsu'koka, male Hobgoblin Brd10: Medium-size humaniod (goblinoid), HD 10d6+20, HP 62, Init +3, Spd 30 ft, AC +9 (+2 Studded Lthr, DarkWood Buckler, +3 Dex), Melee +9/+4 Ranged +10/+5; SA n/a; SQ DarkVision 60', Bardic Knowledge, Inspire Courage (+2), Bardic Music; AL NE; SV Fort +7, Ref +10, Will +9; Str 14 (+2), Dex 16 (+3), Con 14 (+2), Int 12 (+1), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 16 (+3).


Skills (91 Points)
Class
Bluff 5/+8 (Cha), Concentration 5/+7 (Con), Decipher Script 3/+4 (Int), Diplomacy 3/+6 (Cha), Gather Information 5/+8 (Cha), Hide 5/+8 (Dex), Knowledge (History) 5/+6 (Int), Listen 8/+10 (Wis), Move Silently 5/+12 (+4 Racial, Dex), Perform (Sing) 12/+15 (Cha), Perform (Oration) 4/+7 (Cha), Sense Motive 5/+7 (Wis), Sleight of Hand 3/+6 (Dex), Speak Language 4 (n/a), Spellcraft 5/+6 (Int).
Cross Class
Intimidate 4/+7 (Cha), Ride 3/+6 (Dex).

Feats (1st, 3rd, 5th, 7th, 9th)
Combat Casting, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Point Blank Shot, Spell Focus (Enchantment).

Languages:
Goblin, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Infernal, Orc.

Spells Known (+ Cha Bonus)
6 x 0th: Detect Magic, Flare,  Light, Lullaby, Message, Read Magic.
4 x 1st: Alarm, Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Remove Fear,
4 x 2nd: Blur, Cure Moderate Wounds, GlitterDust, Scare. 
4 x 3rd: Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Good Hope, Haste.
2 x 4th: Neutralise Poison, Summon Monster IV.

Equipment
Darkwood Buckler (205gp), Dire Wolf + Military Saddle & Saddlebags (215gp), two big daggars (5gp), short sword (10gp), 20 arrows (1gp), 4 x Smokestick (80gp), 2 x Thunderstone (60gp), the usual crap that soldiers carry around (200gp).

Magic.
+1 Unholy Mace, heavy (12gp, +312gp, +18000gp).
+1 Shortbow, composite (+2 Str) (Elf  Bane, 75gp, +525 gp, +8000gp).
+2 Studded Leather Armour (25 gp, +175gp, +4000gp).
+2 Ring of Protection (8000gp).
Wand of CMW (50 charges, 4500gp) "Inspirational Lash".
4 x Wand of CLW (50 charges, freebie).

Money (50,000 gp; max 25k on one item)
about 5,000gp


----------



## Uriel (Nov 4, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK. This is it so far. I though I would put it up:
> 1) to make sure it was OK to go down this path (can you have a hobgoblin bard?), and
> 2) assuming it was OK, get some suggestions (I don't play spell casters much)
> 
> ...





Well, a Hobgoblin bard is interesting, I'll give you that.
Perhaps the Cleric is just not feasable at this point. Tell you what, take a few full CLW wands, I'll give you 4 of them for free, call them Company Gear from your last assignment (you nicked them from a dead Cleric). 200 CLW spells should keep Bargo alive for a bit, at least, maybe even two fights...


Your HP are 6 (@1st) + 3/4 of D6, 4X9 Levels (36) +20 for Con = 62
The Worg you can have for free (I think I gave blaught a free one), although you will get 2 elite upgrade options, 1 of which must be that it is large, as you are too big for a standard one. I suggest the Large (+1),elite (+1)and extra HD options (3HD and 3BaB for +1).

You have 5 CR to play with.

11, 11, 11, 10, 10, 10, would become  15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8 for +1 CR. 
Large (necessary for a Hobgoblin) will give him a net of +1 Natural Armor, as well as better reach (correct?).

Extra HD are 3 D10 per +1CR, with the +1 Base per HD as well.

These animals really should be Cohorts, but I don't care much either way, I'm pretty easy.


Perhaps it is time for the esteemed _Leader_ to take Leadership...a Cleric would be Durgo's personnal flunky then.


-Uriel


----------



## doghead (Nov 4, 2003)

Uhrr ... maybe even two fights? I think I am going to be over matched. Oh well, only one way to know for sure. 

I'll check out the Worg upgrade. I was wondering about the size thing. Could always take a dire wolf instead, like the other hobgoblins.

I was thinking about taking the Leadership feat, would this cause complications (and would it matter if it did?)

Ahhh. Bloody HP calculations! I even used a calculator.

I'll get on to it now.

PS: character post updated.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 5, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Uhrr ... maybe even two fights? I think I am going to be over matched. Oh well, only one way to know for sure.
> 
> I'll check out the Worg upgrade. I was wondering about the size thing. Could always take a dire wolf instead, like the other hobgoblins.
> 
> ...




I meant that 4 fully charged wands will _probably_ keep bargo alive...look back over the thread, he gets hit a lot.

Dire Wolf is fine, as long as you keep it at CR5 total like the others.

As far as Leadership, it is my favorite Feat, period. I am the guy who wants troops, henchmen etc...If you take it, however,we will hold off on the Cohort for a bit, until you folks get somewhere 'safe' so that we can work out just what the reformatted group will be doing.
Regarding Cohorts, with me, they are DM controlled. I usually say 'very loyal to you, blah blah...' but this is an Evil Monster game.
While I won't have him/her stab you in the back, they will have their own thoughts on things. If you want another Hobgoblin or something that fits in, I can easily assure you that it will be loyal insofar as it is afraid of you or of pissing off Zuregath (or his successors...)

Let me know what sort of Cohort you want.

Your Bow is listed as +8000GP, but you have +1 written, which is only +2000.

As well, I give Hobgoblins Weapon Familiarity with their signature sword, which is a Machaera (essentially a giant Kukri, Alexander's sword)

Machaera Med 1D8 18-20 Slashing

If you want one...it's what the troopers carry.


----------



## doghead (Nov 5, 2003)

I got that impression. Overmatched in that I might have difficulty keeping him alive. I have selected some spells that might help him avoid taking so much damage *crosses fingers*

The Bow is has Elf Bane (+1 bonus equivalent so +2 price mod).

I'll have whatever the other hobgblins are riding. The Dire Wolf in the SDR?

_DIRE WOLF
Large Animal Hit Dice: 6d8+18 (45 hp) | Initiative: +2 | Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares) | Armor Class: 14 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12 | Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+15 Attack: Bite +11 melee (1d8+10) Full Attack: Bite +11 melee (1d8+10) Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. | Special Attacks: Trip | Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent | Saves: Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +6 | Abilities: Str 25, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10 | Skills: Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2* | Feats: Alertness, Run, TrackB, Weapon Focus (bite) | Challenge Rating: 3  |Alignment: Always neutral | Advancement: 7–18 HD (Large) 

Dire wolves are efficient pack hunters that will kill anything they can catch. Dire wolves are mottled gray or black, about 9 feet long and weighing some 800 pounds.

Trip (Ex): A dire wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip its opponent (+11 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the dire wolf.

Skills: A dire wolf has a +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks.

*It also has a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent._

Its only CR3. Are the other hobgoblins also? I'll leave it as is if they are. I'll just assume he lost his mount and snagged another from a dead rider.

I didn't take Leadership as I was having enough problems getting my little brain around this character. If I did go down that path, I would probably take a Worg or some other creature.

I'll keep the heavy mace. Not sure why, just a gut thing. But I'll take a Machaera as a back up (on the Dire Wolf).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 6, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> I got that impression. Overmatched in that I might have difficulty keeping him alive. I have selected some spells that might help him avoid taking so much damage *crosses fingers*
> 
> The Bow is has Elf Bane (+1 bonus equivalent so +2 price mod).
> 
> ...




I added the 3 HD and the Elite stats

I put the 15 on STR, the 13 on DEX, the 14 on CON the 10 on Int...since animals get a '2' anyways, I don't think it's fair to ditch the 8, so the 12 went to Wis and the 8 t oCha.

Let's just go the easy way with the CR, here's a CR5 version.


Pretty sure he's on, Mithreander, could you make sure i dotted by 'I's and crossed my 'T's?

I noticed that Growlith has quite a few feats, Mithreander, am i missing something? Does the Dire Wolf get a handful, as well?

Off to a night of boardgames, folks...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 6, 2003)

Capellan, I just made a comparison between Frostbite and the steeds of the two new players. The Elite status makes their animals far superior to Frostbite in stats, HPs etc...and I charged you 4000 GP for him ,while i gave them theirs for free.

Let's make him CR7, with you adding 3HD and the elite stat array mentioned earlier.
e will look like this

Frostbite, Male Winter Wolf 
Hit Dice: (9d10)+50
Hit Points: 105
Initiative: +7 
Speed: Walk 50' 
AC: 17 
Attacks: Bite (Natural/Primary) +14; 
Damage: Bite (Natural/Primary) 1d8+8; 
Special Qualities: +6 Survival when tracking by Scent, +7 Hide in snow and ice, Breath Weapon(Su),Spot +7, Hide +1,Listen +7, Move Silently +9, Survival +3
Cold Subtype(Ex), Scent(Ex), Trip(Ex)
Saves: Fortitude: +10, Reflex: +8, Will: +4
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 17, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 8
Alignment: Neutral Evil 

Possessions: Bite (Natural/Primary); Rations (Trail/Per Day); Saddlebags; Water (Pint); Waterskin; Caltrops; Flint and Steel; Oil (1 Pt. Flask); Rope (Silk/50 Ft.); Saddle (Military); Bit and Bridle;


I think that the 3 HD give 1 extra feat to the Dire Wolf and to Frostbite.
I'm still not sure how Growlith has so many listed...


----------



## doghead (Nov 6, 2003)

*Tsu'koka*

Background expanded.

Tsu'koka, male Hobgoblin Brd10 | Medium-size humaniod (goblinoid) | HD 10d6+20, hp 62 | Init +3 | Spd 30 ft | AC 19 (+2 Studded Lthr, DarkWood Buckler, +3 Dex), Touch 13, Flat Footed 16 | BAB +7/+2, +1 Mace (+10, 1d8+3 x2 Bludge), +1 Short Comp (+2 Str) Bow (+11 1d6+3 x3 70' Piercing) | SA n/a | SQ DarkVision 60', Bardic Knowledge, Bardic Music | AL NE | SV Fort +7, Ref +10, Will +9 | Str 14 (+2), Dex 16 (+3), Con 14 (+2), Int 12 (+1), Wis 14 (+2), Cha 16 (+3).


Skills & Feats
Class: Bluff 5/+8 (Cha), Concentration 5/+7 (Con), Decipher Script 3/+4 (Int), Diplomacy 3/+6 (Cha), Gather Information 5/+8 (Cha), Hide 5/+8 (Dex), Knowledge (History) 5/+6 (Int), Listen 8/+10 (Wis), Move Silently 5/+12 (+4 Racial, Dex), Perform (Sing) 12/+15 (Cha), Perform (Oration) 4/+7 (Cha), Sense Motive 5/+7 (Wis), Sleight of Hand 3/+6 (Dex), Speak Language 4 (n/a), Spellcraft 5/+6 (Int).
Cross Class: Intimidate 4/+7 (Cha), Ride 3/+6 (Dex).
Feats: Combat Casting, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Point Blank Shot, Spell Focus (Enchantment).

Languages: Goblin, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Infernal, Orc.

Spells Known
6 x 0th: Detect Magic, Flare,  Light, Lullaby, Message, Read Magic.
4 x 1st: Alarm, Cause Fear, Cure Light Wounds, Remove Fear,
4 x 2nd: Blur, Cure Moderate Wounds, GlitterDust, Scare. 
4 x 3rd: Cure Serious Wounds, Dispel Magic, Good Hope, Haste.
2 x 4th: Neutralise Poison, Summon Monster IV.

Equipment
Darkwood Buckler (205gp), Dire Wolf + Military Saddle & Saddlebags (215gp), two big daggars (5gp), short sword (10gp), 1 x Smokestick (20gp), 2 x Thunderstone (60gp), the usual crap that soldiers carry around (200gp). 

[Total 715gp]

Magic.
+1 Unholy Mace, heavy (18324gp).
+1 Shortbow, composite (+2 Str) (Elf  Bane, 8600gp).
+2 Studded Leather Armour (4200gp).
+2 Ring of Protection (8000gp).
Wand of CMW (50 charges, 4500gp) "Inspirational Lash".
Wand of CLW (50 charges, freebie).
Feather Token (2 x Swan Boat, 900gp)
3 x Scroll, Identify (375gp)
2 x Scroll, Unseen Servant (50gp)

Efficient Quiver (1800gp: [60] 50 Arrows (3gp), 3 CLW Wands, 3 SmokeSticks (60gp); [18] 8 Javlins (8gp), 4 ShortSpears (4gp); [6] 3 LongSpears (15gp), 1 Short Comp Bow (75gp), Longsword (30gp) [SubTotal 1995gp] )

[Total 46944gp]

Money (50,000 gp; max 25k on one item)
341gp
2 x black pearl (1000gp)

Song Speakers 

Song Speakers begin life riding with the troops, inspiring courage and motivating the flagging with their chants and music, and their lash. During the nights they prowl the camps reciting the stories of the great warriors and rooting out weakness. Gather Info, Intimidate, Move Silently, Listen and Perform skills are most valued amoung the young Song Speakers, as are healing and psycological spells. 

Song Speakers who survive long enough usually find themselve the war lords' messenger, negotiator and spy. Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive as well as the sneaking and info gathering skills all become important.

Song Speakers are usually a little more pragmatic than most, seeing the laws and codes as tools rather than restrictions. 

Background

Life has not been good to Tsu'koka recently. His lord's army is in tatters, his own unit has been scattered and the stinking elves are breathing down all of their throats. Just as it looked as if he stood to take his place amoung his lord's retinue.

And now he prowls with his mount through the darkened forests, looking for someway to escape. Once more he carefully checks the shadows, listens intently to the noises of the forest. Bloody elves can hide up a rats arse. Unable to see or hear anything, they move out of the shadows and carefully continue on their way.

As he slunk through the forest, his nerves gangling and frayed, another part of his mind remembered. He remembered his first battle, being overwhelmed by the elves, the Song Speaker being cut down, the surge of panic that ran through the unit, the shuddering halt as it lost momentum and courage, the wild madness that made him snatch up the dead Song Speaker's drum and begin to pound away at it madly infecting the others with his fury, a fury that drove them forward again. It was not magic, that time. Just madness. But they made him a Song Speaker nevertheless.

He remembered his journey to present himself before three other Song Speakers, his pride at the acceptance of two of them, his fury at the rejection of the third, the smell of the old Song Speaker as he slept moments before Tsu'koka slit his throat. Afterwards, he had stood over the body and wondered how many warriors would now have die to pay the price of his ambition.

He remembered the years spent relentlessly, furiously the units around him, the boiling seething cold rage that wanted to smash and distroy all that came before them before they could do the same to his fighters, his riders, his archers. How many had he saved? It was enough. More than enough to have paid any debt!

Why was he remembering this? Why did it all seem so ...  unimportant? NO! He was everything he had desired to be. He was a Song Speaker. A great Song Speaker. Units fought amoung themselves to have him ride with them. He was ... but he could think of nothing.

A snarl twisted his lips and with a grunt he jams his heels into his mount. The giant Wolf leaps forward and together they crash through the forest. 

_The stars are beautiful tonight. When was the last time I noticed? It is a beautiful night to die. Come on you bastards! Dance with me! Dance with me and we shall have a celebration of blood and pain and death!_

Dire Wolf

Large Animal Hit Dice: 9d8+45 (95 hp) | Initiative: +4 | Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares) | Armor Class: 18 (ﾐ1 size, +5 Dex, +4 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13 | Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+15 Attack: Bite +16 melee (1d8+12) Full Attack: Bite +16 melee (1d8+12) Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. | Special Attacks: Trip | Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent | Saves: Fort +10, Ref +79 Will +7 | Abilities: Str 29, Dex 19, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 8 | Skills: Hide +2, Listen +9, Move Silently +6, Spot +9, Survival +4* | Feats: Alertness, Run, TrackB, Weapon Focus (bite) | Challenge Rating: 5 | Alignment: Neutral |

Dire wolves are mottled gray or black, about 9 feet long and weighing some 800 pounds.
Trip (Ex): A dire wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip its opponent (+11 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the dire wolf.
Skills: A dire wolf has a +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks.
*It also has a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 6, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Let's make him CR7, with you adding 3HD and the elite stat array mentioned earlier.




Um, yeah.  OK   No arguments from me


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 7, 2003)

At this point, I'm not sure how growlith has so many either... It's been to long!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 8, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> At this point, I'm not sure how growlith has so many either... It's been to long!




Well, I'd like to sort it all out, as far as the Feats go.
If the other steeds have feats coming, we need to figure them out, as well as nixing any that growlith doesn;t have coming.

:O


----------



## doghead (Nov 8, 2003)

I've expanded Tsu'koka's background. I'm not sure where it came from. I think that he has lost it a bit. Stars? Why can't the bloody characters do what they are supposed to.

Let me know when you're ready to drop him in it.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2003)

Vespazian/Blaught thread going...


mithreander and doghead, could you post your characters to the Rogues gallery. thanks...


http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=47416


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2003)

Bargo had better come up with a plan, fast, Durgo is about to try and turn him to _pate_.

(Tim from MPHolyGrail voice)

'I warned em...I warned em...but did they listen? No! They never listen...everything into Strength, never a thought for that Will Save....Gods, just a point or two...but, NOOOOO!'...


----------



## doghead (Nov 11, 2003)

Done.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 11, 2003)

Sure, if I can find him


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 11, 2003)

Many thoughts for will saves and con for hit points.  Unfortunately, little money to achieve those goals.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 11, 2003)

Uriel...just to let you know, Deads computer is down for right now....he may need a week to get if fixed...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 12, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Many thoughts for will saves and con for hit points.  Unfortunately, little money to achieve those goals.




You've got plenty of money...Vargo has a 401K in Tanurthia, should be reaching maturity right about now...

There has been loot, you folks just haven't stopped to pick it up (the Troll room for one) or shaken the proper party members unside-down to get it from their greedy little pockets...


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 12, 2003)

LOL
Alright!  Who's holding out on the vests of resistance and amulets of health!
TALK!


----------



## Velenne (Nov 12, 2003)

Yer damn skippy!!   Let's have em!

*Durgo and Bargo being tearing everything apart*

Edited Durgo's action, btw.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 14, 2003)

Guys, you made another level...

XP total for each PC at this point is 67,525


Congrats....


----------



## Velenne (Nov 15, 2003)

w00t!

Durgo's updated!

Updated Gear: Took off the used potions.  Added Flaming Greatsword, Frost Giant's Huge Greataxe, Frost Giant's Medium Longsword, Dwarvenskin Sack.  _Am I missing anything here?_

Leveled in Fighter. +1 BAB, +2 ranks in Intimidate, +1 Base Ref/Will, 6th level Feat = Leadership!*

* If it's ok with you Uriel, Kurg might make a good cohort if we knock a few levels of cleric off him.  But if you had something planned, I'm fine either way.  Durgo's leadership score (what with his negative charisma; barring any modifiers you feel are appropriate) is a mighty 11!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2003)

Dammit, it wouldn't let me post until now...GRRR!!!!!!!!!

Kurg as a Cohort....Hmmm.
Well, he didn't level, so he's still an ECL 10, since I didn't bump him after the last time. I'll give you enough momentary bonus to have an ECL, sure.
You had better treat him well, though (don't eat poor Kurg,Kurg helpful!).
I'll continue to control him (I always do with NPCs), otherwise, that sounds fine.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 15, 2003)

Sounds good!  Yay, we get to keep our cleric!! 

I'll endeavor to pick up the RP between Durgo and Kurg.  Maybe a little insight into his character would help and I can write out some conversations between them or somesuch.


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't know about this Velenne.....talking with yourself can get you put away in some states...


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 15, 2003)

Ug.  4 formatting fixes later, Bargo is updated too.  Still working towards the goal we discussed last level.

Removed potion, added Frost Giant Helm.

Leveled in Barbarian: +1 BAB, +2 Fort Save, +4 Ranks Intimidate, +rage 1/day, +fast movement (40')

I don't know how you want to handle Bargo officially getting rage.  I thought it was a good step towards him overcoming the "Red" or at least leashing it so he doesn't need to roll an 11 or else sploot the only people insane enough to keep him around.    But however you want to handle it.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 15, 2003)

Velenne:Remember, I'll be controlling him  I can do crazed,smarmy Gnoll well enough.

ferretguy:Are you kidding!?!?!? You are FAR from being able to talk about talking to oneself...

Way off-Topicon't forget to bring your BattleMatt on Sunday.
Grimace is playing an Aasimar Cleric (War and Glory, an undead destroyer)...

Jeremy: What did we discuss last level? Er... I forgot.
Your Barbarian Rage is fine, the red rage is more of an uncontrollable thing.
I am willing to curb the RedRage a bit (it hasn't done damage to the group all that badly anyways), and with 3.5 changing DR, I think we need to change bargo's t 10/Piercing. It isn't across the board anymore, and his was garnered as a result of getting the crap kicked ut of him by his tribe. Slashing I can see the DR working against still, with whippings and all.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 15, 2003)

Updated and Sent.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 15, 2003)

Wekerak updated.

This will probably be his last level of Wolfrider.  Time to get more sneak attack, after this


----------



## Velenne (Nov 16, 2003)

Might be about time to start up a new IC and OOC thread after this business with the Hag is over.  We're on 21 pages in the main thread and 15 here.  Provided we don't pick a fight currently.... Chapter 2 here we come!


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 16, 2003)

Forlash is now updated and ready....


----------



## Uriel (Nov 17, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Might be about time to start up a new IC and OOC thread after this business with the Hag is over.  We're on 21 pages in the main thread and 15 here.  Provided we don't pick a fight currently.... Chapter 2 here we come!





Yep, as soon as you get back, it will be titled something..._interesting..._ to say the least.

Chapter two is going to be a doozy!


----------



## Capellan (Nov 17, 2003)

So what does Sure Striking do?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 17, 2003)

In 3.5?  I think they are removing it.  In 3.0 it bypasses DR.  It's a +1 enchantment that allows the weapon to function from +1-+5 for bypassing DR only.

In 3.5 they wanted to remove it because it negated the point of readding cold iron and silver and adamantine DR's.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 17, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> So what does Sure Striking do?




Sorry, it's from FR Magic of Faerun.
Sure Striking treats the weapon as +5 for purposes of Damage Reduction.

I gave everyone aprox the same amount in treasure (except for Kurg).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 17, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> In 3.5?  I think they are removing it.  In 3.0 it bypasses DR.  It's a +1 enchantment that allows the weapon to function from +1-+5 for bypassing DR only.
> 
> In 3.5 they wanted to remove it because it negated the point of readding cold iron and silver and adamantine DR's.




Well, we'll leave it until I see anything about them scrapping it.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 17, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Sure Striking treats the weapon as +5 for purposes of Damage Reduction.




In 3.5, aren't +1 and +5 weapons equivalent for DR purposes?  ie they're all "magical"?  Or are we considering it as effectively bypassing all DR, for the purposes of this game?

Whatever the answer, _Bane_ makes 'em cool enough in the first place   Gotta love the _Bane_


----------



## Uriel (Nov 17, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> In 3.5, aren't +1 and +5 weapons equivalent for DR purposes?  ie they're all "magical"?  Or are we considering it as effectively bypassing all DR, for the purposes of this game?
> 
> Whatever the answer, _Bane_ makes 'em cool enough in the first place   Gotta love the _Bane_



Hmm...Sure Striking seems t have been negated then, or rather the need for it.

Let's call them +1 Seeking,Bane arrows, so they negate Concealment negs
How's that sound?


On a different note: I can't help but laugh every time I see Bargo's (big rusty) mental cogs going round, thinking about how much he hates Durgo, or beng sad that Durgo hadn't died yet.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 17, 2003)

Heh.    You promised him someone would die in the hag's lair.  He was so hopeful that hateful, abusive, annoyingly powerful, infuriatingly still alive ogre would be the one to bite it!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 17, 2003)

What do you want to do about everyone elses's sure striking enchantments?


----------



## Capellan (Nov 17, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Let's call them +1 Seeking,Bane arrows, so they negate Concealment negs.  How's that sound?





Sounds good to me.  I'll update Wekerak's sheet.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> What do you want to do about everyone elses's sure striking enchantments?




Well, I was thinking a _Bane_, actually...

I'm going with 
Bane:Giants for Bargo 
and 
Bane:Evil Outsiders for Durgo.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 18, 2003)

OOOooooh Daddy?  C'mere for a minute...


----------



## Velenne (Nov 18, 2003)

I guess that's fine with me, tho' I don't remember him killing any evil outsiders that I'm aware of.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 18, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> I guess that's fine with me, tho' I don't remember him killing any evil outsiders that I'm aware of.





Silly Man, the Big Fire Giant was a Half-Fiend.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 18, 2003)

Oooooo, IC.  There you have it then.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 18, 2003)

Updated new equipment. Will Save is now +7 instead of +4!  

Added note about acid resist from armor so the next time a shrub blows up in Bargo's face he isn't quite so scarred.


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 19, 2003)

Growlith gained an extra feat for each 3 hitdice he increased by. It's listed under skill and feat advancements for monster inprovement.

Updating Blaught/Schnot


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Growlith gained an extra feat for each 3 hitdice he increased by. It's listed under skill and feat advancements for monster inprovement.
> 
> Updating Blaught/Schnot





Ok, so he should have the base feats and 1 extra,then? I'll go and have a look, as well as trying to see what the other puppies will have now. What a strange pack of Wolfies we will have if they all survive enough to get together.

I wonder where that Hobgoblin Bard has got off to...he should be at the Battle in the Pass...


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2003)

Ah, whats wot I am supposed to be doing. I was wondering. Do you want me to throw him in now?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Ah, whats wot I am supposed to be doing. I was wondering. Do you want me to throw him in now?




Sure, actually, I'll add you here.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1231226#post1231226

I am adding you to the main thread directly. have at it.


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2003)

First I miss the invitation cos I was watching the OOC thread.

Then Uriel posts an update while I am writing my mine.

Huh. Time to go back to bed, if only I didn't have to go to work.


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2003)

And again!


----------



## doghead (Nov 20, 2003)

Ah. Now he is in two threads.  

.... ?

Uriel, let me know which one you want him in. I can delete the V&B post if you want. I'm going to go to work, I'll be back this evening (10hous).


----------



## Uriel (Nov 20, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Ah. Now he is in two threads.
> 
> .... ?
> 
> Uriel, let me know which one you want him in. I can delete the V&B post if you want. I'm going to go to work, I'll be back this evening (10hous).





Yeah, delete the V&B thread. I am using you as a bride point between the two...
Im off myself ti get/watch the extended two Towers at a friends house until late myself...


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 20, 2003)

VERY late.  But very worth it.


----------



## Capellan (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm not sure of the respective speeds of Frostbite and the Owl, but even if the owl reaches us, I'm assuming it would attack by swopping over, rather than remaining in melee.  If that's not the case, I'll edit Wekerak's move.  I just figured this way, you can move things on a bit quicker


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 23, 2003)

Owls.....

I once hit one back in Britain as I was driving. That stupid bastard bird tried to bite me as I took it to the animal hospital time and time again. 

They are pretty as , but damn they irritate me.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Owls.....
> 
> I once hit one back in Britain as I was driving. That stupid bastard bird tried to bite me as I took it to the animal hospital time and time again.
> 
> They are pretty as , but damn they irritate me.




Owls are my fave raptors, actually.
I once took an Iguana that I had back in Phoenix,Az (a 5.5 foot Iguana) to an Exotic Vet (since your run o'the mill vet didn't deal with reptiles back in the 80s).
While she was operating on a cyst he had, there was this hellish Shriek, which sent every dog,cat,rabbit and what not into a frenzy of trying to hide in their cages, or under them...
It was a Barn owl that some idiot had shot with a shotgun. My Iguana was tough (he faced down a pitbull once), but something primordial kicks in when big hunting birds start shrieking.

Theowl was fine in the long run, btw. My iguana needed therapy.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Guys, could you post your characters to this new thread. 

There are a few dead characters (and long gone players) in the old thread.
Velenne, feel free to post Kurg as a seperate entry, he is as listed in the old thread with the gear added from the Hag.



http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=69932


Thanks, Ron


----------



## Velenne (Nov 23, 2003)

Durgo and Kurg are posted. 

A few things I don't know on Kurg:
-His gp
-How he got Weapon Specialization
-What his Templar abilities are (is that from Book of Vile Darkness)
-What spells he typically has prepared.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 23, 2003)

Edited my post as I just remembered that my boy needs to be a little more on the ball than your "other lot"  in the "searching kills dept."! Hope this is okay?


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 23, 2003)

O, and Velenne - those pics are great. Saying that though, you know this means I'll have to do one m'self now!?
Can't be left behind in all this.
*grin*


----------



## Capellan (Nov 23, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> A few things I don't know on Kurg:
> -How he got Weapon Specialization
> -What his Templar abilities are (is that from Book of Vile Darkness)




Weapon Specialisation is automatic with 1st level Templar.  He also gets Mettle, which is basically evasion, except that it applies to Fortitude and Will saves, rather than Reflexes.

Templar is from Defenders of the Faith.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Weapon Specialisation is automatic with 1st level Templar.  He also gets Mettle, which is basically evasion, except that it applies to Fortitude and Will saves, rather than Reflexes.
> 
> Templar is from Defenders of the Faith.




I'll get his notes together if you like...


----------



## Uriel (Nov 23, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Edited my post as I just remembered that my boy needs to be a little more on the ball than your "other lot"  in the "searching kills dept."! Hope this is okay?




Sure. Remember your abilities as well. You could have dispatched that panzy all the faster with a power attack etc...They (as elves) are not going to have 20 Con scores (usually),and I'm pretty fair about them not being 'bricks'. However, their strength lies in being quick. 
Every NPC fighter worth his salt has Improved Initiative, from centuries of fighting against things like Durgo and Bargo. They know that they need to get in there and stick,stick,stick as fast as they can befiore they become pate (wishes he had that poofy little French squiggle for my pate).

Basic rundown of my Elf Aruthians.
The basic legionarre is going to be 2nd or 3rd level. A nussiance, really, but capable of hurting you with a gladius.
BTW the gladius is from Quintessential Fighter, it's a short sword with a crit range of 18-20.

Their officers are going to be 4th,5th or 6th level.
Other elves are from 6th-12th' level for the most part.

The Elf that Vespazian fought was a 10th Level fighter, more finesse than strength, Str 14 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 13 Wis 15 Cha 16 if you care.
High  threat range with Improved crit etc... Others have been Weapon masters, which is a really ugly prestige class for the DM.

The owl-riding Mage that Wekerak fought was a 6th Level Wizard (with the accompanying crappy HPs), although the poor bastard got messed up with _bane[/I[ arrows...

The guy who snuffed Captain Varn (and Varn's Father, and his Grandfather)was a 15th level Weapon Master (thumbs his nose at Durgo).

Of course, you are heading away from the elves (sort of), abck to Castle Zuregath, wher all sorts of other enemies lie (see Wekerak's Quiver...)


A note on XP. OK, this is a combat heavy game. Actually, I have seen a lot of folks bag combat in PbPs as slow,tedious,detracting. I personally think that this game moves along at a fair clip with combat.So, they can kiss my butt (or Bargo's Butt....ugh). As far as XP, I have been awarding it as a group thing.
I do use an option in RL games for Duels, however (ferretguy would know that, but I had a secret XP policy in our RL game, so as not to upset the more sedentary players when it came to handing out XPs for good roleplaying).

Simply put: if you accept a Duel with an opponent, all of the XP are yours (or his) so long as you fight a fair Duel. By fair I mean that it's you and him/her/it. You can throw sand in their eyes or whatever, but the other PCs stay out of it.
I would think that even the most evil Deities want their minions to look good, so they frown on your buddy sneaking up and shooting your opponent in the back right as you and he are exchanging the final blows of a Deathmatch.

By Duel, I don't mean Bargo running up and hacking my frost giant in half.(Grumble,grumble)

You Challenge (or are challenged) and we fight it out (well, I do, but I don't fudge the dice...).

Let me know what you think

-Ron
PS:Ferretguy is coming over today to watch a movie etc (he drives 90 miles or so), so he might post from my house. I'm going to try and get him to Identify some things for you folks, Bargo's helm, Durgo's Bag etc...in the interest of clearing things up._


----------



## doghead (Nov 24, 2003)

Tsu'koka is up.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 24, 2003)

> Weapon Specialisation is automatic with 1st level Templar. He also gets Mettle, which is basically evasion, except that it applies to Fortitude and Will saves, rather than Reflexes.
> 
> Templar is from Defenders of the Faith.




Aaaaah, good then!  In that case, Kurg is short a feat so I chose Diehard for him (since he already has Endurance.  It's a decent feat chain for a cleric anyway). 

Also went ahead and picked some common spells for him to prepare from the 3.5 PHB, Uriel.  Of course the DM can always change them (I wouldn't be opposed to Kurg preparing a _Sending_ to send someone in the castle he or Tsu'koka knew, for instance).


----------



## Velenne (Nov 24, 2003)

Some sample Vespazian/Blackguard pics from the Wizards site:







and


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 24, 2003)

Well Shoot Dang....
 Hell shood ove known there was a reason to come all that way...and still not get any identifien' done...oh well lets just say I did that...by the way...still want my spells there m'friend....
Regards...
 Forlash the driver of many miles....


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Well Shoot Dang....
> Hell shood ove known there was a reason to come all that way...and still not get any identifien' done...oh well lets just say I did that...by the way...still want my spells there m'friend....
> Regards...
> Forlash the driver of many miles....




Yeah,yeah...let's see the cats knock THIS guitar stand over!
Oh and the crazy gata succedded in knocking a fret loose, did I tell ya,Dave?
That's a 150 'I should have bought the Uber stand earlier'  piece of bitter irony.
I needed tho get them all refretted anyways, Ack!


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 24, 2003)

Velenne, thanks for the examples. I'll keep them in mind. Though, I don't think mine will be anywhere near the quality of those ones! 

Until I find a job, I'll work on my own offering - just need to find a scanner is all.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 24, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Sure. Remember your abilities as well. You could have dispatched that panzy all the faster with a power attack etc...They (as elves) are not going to have 20 Con scores (usually),and I'm pretty fair about them not being 'bricks'. However, their strength lies in being quick.
> Every NPC fighter worth his salt has Improved Initiative, from centuries of fighting against things like Durgo and Bargo. They know that they need to get in there and stick,stick,stick as fast as they can befiore they become pate (wishes he had that poofy little French squiggle for my pate).




Never was aware of a "power attack". Probably due to my light knowledge of the 3.0/3.5 rules. Takes this old horse a wee while to learn properly.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Never was aware of a "power attack". Probably due to my light knowledge of the 3.0/3.5 rules. Takes this old horse a wee while to learn properly.




it's a Feat that you have listed. It's a big part of how Bargo and Durgo do such hideous damage. Every point of attack sacrificed from your base Attack Bonus (you have 11 to play with) grants +2 to the damage of the attack.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 24, 2003)

Folks, I edited the first post of this thread to Link to the Rogues gallery.
I'd like to keep that to one post per character and no 'Bumps'.
It won't get lost, since you all can access it from the OoC entrypost.
As well this thread now just reads Remnants of the Horde:Back to Myrach.


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2003)

Uriel, I added a bit to Tsu'kokas Background. Stars indeed!

:: Moral bonuses (ie Bless + Inspire Courage) don't stack where they overlap, do they?
:: Does the second BAB bonus mean character can make two attacks a round? 
(Sorry, this is my first high level character in 3/3.5ed.)
:: How do the characters stand in terms of rank/seniority? Even if he had rank, Tsu'koka would have no intention of pulling rank (there is stupid, and then there is "lots of blood" bloody stupid) at this point, but it could affect how Tsu'koka (re)acts.  
:: What time of day is it IC?


----------



## Velenne (Nov 25, 2003)

If your total base attack bonus is 6, 11, or 16, you'll get an extra attack per round.  This starts at +6/+1, then +11/+6/+1, and finally +16/+11/+6/+1:  equating to 2, 3, and 4 attacks per round respectively.  There are ways to get more attacks each round than this (Haste, a weapon of Speed, Rapid Shot, or Two-weapon Fighting), but your total number of attacks each round is typically dictated by your BAB.  

Add your relevant bonuses and/or penatlties to each attack as usual. 

That make sense?


----------



## Velenne (Nov 25, 2003)

For example, looking at Tsu'koka, we see that he has a BAB of +7/+2.  He has 14 STR and is wielding a +1 Heavy Mace.  That makes his total attack bonus: 7 (Base) + 2 (Str) + 1 (Enhancement) = +10/+5.  So his first attack in a round is made at +10, and his second at +5.  

Since he has a buckler, that allows him to weild the mace two-handed, helping his damage slightly, since weidling a weapon two-handed allows you to deal extra damage equal your strength modifier * 1.5.  He therefore deals 1d8 + 3 (STR*1.5) + 1 (Enhancement) = 1d8+4.  

As you've only got 14 STR, I might suggest an alternative feat to Power Attack if it's not too late to change it.  Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 25, 2003)

How to use Elf Splitter on a flying opponent?  Without a potion of fly, or a fly spell from the friendly neighborhood spell caster, he can't.  

+14/+9/+4 (3d6+14) vs. AC 24
or
+9/+9/+4 (3d6) vs. AC 27 or so before wind resistance

Dunno if Bargo's gonna win that one.  Maybe pulling out the sword will provoke him into coming down.    If not, there's always trees to take cover under I guess...  In either case, I'd wager the elf-friend giant is a better archer than the meat for brains ogre.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

I don't know what Baergo will do...Ack!
Well, OK, I do,since I already have the Giant's actions planned out, but still...

doghead, did Velenne help you work out the BaB bit?

As far as rank goes I will use easy Corporal,Sergeant,Lieutenant,Captain etc...

Durgo is in Charge, he was a Lieutenant (or so) before Captain Varn died. Varn Field-Promoted him onhis Death-Bed (Death-Cave-Floor?).

Bargo and Wekerak have the Rank of Corporal.

Kurg is an odd case, although Sergeant is about where he would stand.

Forlash has no rank in the Myrachian military, as he has just joined from the Hag's swamp.

Vespazian is also a Captain, Blaught a Corporal and Tso'Koka a Lieutenant.

Some of this is based on Race (Goblins don't rise very highly in the military machine),some on flavor of the moment (Vespazian being a Captain fit the mini-adventure, although he's quickly becoming a Captain without a Command), and some just to fit the others around in the group (Bargo is an oddity(If he didn't have the tendency of accidently killing friendlies, he would be of a much higher standing. As well, if he wasn't so effective at killing the enemy, he would have also long-ago been reduced to a rabbit by Zuregath and put in the pot...).


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

Hey, where am I (or Blaught and Schnot, respectively)??? I was told I jumped threads, but where? I've ooked but call me blind, for I did not see. But here I ask, now shal I recieve?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Hey, where am I (or Blaught and Schnot, respectively)??? I was told I jumped threads, but where? I've ooked but call me blind, for I did not see. But here I ask, now shal I recieve?




The Giant is in the thread titled backto Myrach, as were you (except for that first post a while back.
I have you running North, but trailing the Giant is fine as well.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes!!!
Something finally knocked Bargo on his ass. Ha!
Now you know how all of those poor elfies feel.
Bummer you didn't make the DC 45 Ref save...
Bargo/Durgo need Awesome Blow, though you have to have Improved Bullrush first. Imagine elves/whoever flying leftand right with every shot (officially, that is, as they do so through my descriptors anyways).


----------



## Mithreander (Nov 25, 2003)

Are they fighting the same Giant that I had faced, or is this another one? In other words, is Blaught aware of this titanic battle that's occuring?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 25, 2003)

Mithreander said:
			
		

> Are they fighting the same Giant that I had faced, or is this another one? In other words, is Blaught aware of this titanic battle that's occuring?




Blaught is tailing the Giant (yes, the same one), he will arrive at the end of round 2, Wekerak on round 4

Man, he packs a whallup. He can do 225 points of damage on a maxed crit, that is without me adding any class levels or magic Weapons in
:O


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 25, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Blaught is tailing the Giant (yes, the same one), he will arrive at the end of round 2, Wekerak on round 4
> 
> Man, he packs a whallup. He can do 225 points of damage on a maxed crit, that is without me adding any class levels or magic Weapons in
> :O




That's obsene..... *blanches*


----------



## doghead (Nov 25, 2003)

Velenne, thanks. I thought because he has a low strength, Power attack was good. He can shift some of his BAB to damage (+10/11 with Haste seems like oodles of spare bonuses after playing only 1st -3rd level characters). As Tsu'koka would have often been mixing it with unit soldiers, it seemed to make sence at the time. If he ever gets to go infantry bashing again .... *sigh*

I will have to keep the weilded in two hands thing in mind.

Uriel, got it. Thanks. I just noticed that Inspire Greatness gives "competency" rather than "moral" (Inspire courage) bonuses, so would these stack?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Regarding Invisibility and Attacks of Opportunity

The Invisibiity spell says that it is ended when you attack. However, there seems to be a grey area regarding when it ends, which affects whether you provoke the AofOp. I am willing to rescind the AofOp, I'm not a Killer/maniac DM at all, and my goal isn't to kill characters. What I did was to roll the Giant's AofOp vs. an Invisible foe, and he missed, so this particular case becomes moot ianyways n Durgo's favor. I am goingto head over to the rules lawyer section and see what folks think, as this will come up again (with Forlash flitting around invisibly). velenne, thanks for pointing that out, as I strive to be as fair as possible.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks for hearing me out.  I'm a bit of a lawyer myself (have to be in my P&P group; and in the online arena) so it struck me as odd.  Now let's hope he doesn't have combat reflexes....


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Thanks for hearing me out.  I'm a bit of a lawyer myself (have to be in my P&P group; and in the online arena) so it struck me as odd.  Now let's hope he doesn't have combat reflexes....




Gosh, don't you read the MM?
 Storm Giants? Naw...that's not Combat Reflexes in the entry, it's um...um...


----------



## Velenne (Nov 26, 2003)

Ugh...so it goes.  14 dex gives him 2 AofO's a round, out of the book that is.  HIT MY PUNY AC 28!  Thank the Song Speaker for Haste, that's all I have to say.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 26, 2003)

Bargo feels Christmas'y.  Gonna draw BIG red lines in the jolly green giant until he's in the spirit too.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 26, 2003)

Erm...guess I wrote it wrong.  This what what I had intended for Durgo to do on his turn:

Round 1:
Ready action goes off.  Durgo's trip attempt fails and the giant swings with an AofO but misses due to invisibility.  Durgo is now at the top of the init scale, having now gone just before the giant.

Giant finishes his action, smashing Bargo.  The round goes by...

Round 2
Durgo's turn comes around again.  He gets 3 attacks because he's hasted.  Attack 1 was to disarm for which he drew an AofO and got smashed.  Attack 2 was to damage (which was why I listed the damage on that one), and the 3rd attack (from haste) was to disarm if necessary.  Turns out it was necessary, and Durgo managed to succeed but only after sustaining serious damage.

Giant's turn (used up all his AofO's for the round now): he smashes Durgo in the face twice (I assume he has improved unarmed strike and thus is why he didn't draw AofO's from both Durgo and Bargo).

Durgo has now taken 37 + 41 + 19 + 17 = 114 damage out of 136 HP's and is prone 10' away.  Unfortunately, that means that when his turn comes up again, the giant's AofO's will have refreshed for the new round and he'll take another punch (again, assuming the giant is considered armed) when tries to stand up.   Oy!


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Erm...guess I wrote it wrong.  This what what I had intended for Durgo to do on his turn:
> 
> Round 1:
> Ready action goes off.  Durgo's trip attempt fails and the giant swings with an AofO but misses due to invisibility.  Durgo is now at the top of the init scale, having now gone just before the giant.
> ...




Man, you guys are getting all _book-readin'_ on me. I had better take out my Rules-Lawyer-Hat for this fight.


No, he doesn't have Improved UA.

I just read Unarmed Attack, which clearly states that Durgo will get an AofOp, but Bargo will not. pg 139,left hand column,'Attacks of Opportunity',3rd sentence _An unarmed attack does not provoke an attack of opportunity from other foes..._

Durgo smashes him a good one for 27 HP. Editing now...


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 26, 2003)

> I am goingto head over to the rules lawyer section and see what folks think, as this will come up again (with Forlash flitting around invisibly). velenne, thanks for pointing that out, as I strive to be as fair as possible.




Ron....The spell Forlash has up is Improved Invisibility...(have 1 left too....)
Oh and I am a little bit in a quandry...If I cast lightning bolt off my scroll can Forlash channel the energy of the scroll through his arcane nexus changing the type to Sonic?


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

Firstly, to deadasdai, it is clear that you are not going to win against these enemies. There are still far too many of them and they have at least one Mage, as witnessed by the Fireballs etcc...with which they silenced the Behir.
You can hold, however,if you like and fight it out, or you can retreat and hope to make it back to the Keep (where you have more troops and some siege weapons, a few catapults and several ballistae).

ferretguy: I know that you have Improved Invis, never fear, but the question was Attacks of Op vs.Invis in general and hw is it handled.

I would say No to the Lightning Bolt issue.The Nexus is about you channeling _your_ energies and re-routing/whatever them. The Nexus has no connection to the item(scroll in this case) from which you are casting the LB, sorry.

Off-topic to ferretguy: BTW,Grimace is on the Boards now. He's going to join my _Sceptre of Kings_ game, though he picked the recently freed from slavery mute Rogue/Ranger over the cool Dwarf Cleric/Hospitilar. Vegans are a wierd lot...


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 26, 2003)

> Firstly, to deadasdai, it is clear that you are not going to win against these enemies. There are still far too many of them and they have at least one Mage, as witnessed by the Fireballs etcc...with which they silenced the Behir.
> You can hold, however,if you like and fight it out, or you can retreat and hope to make it back to the Keep (where you have more troops and some siege weapons, a few catapults and several ballistae).




Hrm, I'll edit accordingly then. Wasn't sure what exactly you wanted me to do really. Right then, off to the IC thread.


----------



## doghead (Nov 26, 2003)

So much to do, so little magic.

I had thought about throwing Tsu'koka into the fray but redirecting, moving dropping, drawing and attacking just didn't want to fit. Twang 

BTW, there is a Turkey at the top of my screen. Its an American thing right?

Can you use two hands on a weapon while in mounted combat? Does Mounted Combat allow that degree of control of a mount?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 26, 2003)

http://3.5srd.com/web/sovelior_sage_srd/Sovelior%20SRD/home.html

_Guide with Knees_: You can react instantly to guide your mount with your knees so that you can use both hands in combat. Make your Ride check at the start of your turn. If you fail, you can use only one hand this round because you need to use the other to control your mount.

Ride Skill: DC 5


----------



## Uriel (Nov 26, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> BTW, there is a Turkey at the top of my screen. Its an American thing right?




Yep...we do love our Turkey (it's my fave food, actually...)

Strange bit of Turkey Lore: Spaniards took Turkeys back to Europe in the 1500s, then the 'Pilgrims' brought Turkeys with them to North America as a  domesticated food source when they came years later.
Strange Homecoming for the birds...Oh, and it was almost our national Symbol as well, lost to the Eagle by one vote (I'm not sure of how many Votes there were, however).


Doghead, where are you located?


Off to sleep (again) for this insomniac...

 Ach!


----------



## doghead (Nov 26, 2003)

Japan is home at the moment. 

So, I suppose, technically I am not a long way from home at the moment.

BTW, someone told me to "take lingering song and [your bardic song effects will] last 10 rounds after you stop singing". I couldn't find any reference to it, so i left it. Have you heard of it?


----------



## ferretguy (Nov 27, 2003)

OK Ron, just wanted to clarify the spell use for Forlash. Oh and just to let you know, I'll be off until Sunday night for time with the Wife in San Diego...Actions of Forlash as you would do...(actually if Giant stays up next round cast my 2nd Improved Invis.  on the next ogre  knocked silly so's the Giant wont hit him so much...)


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2003)

Uriel

Tsu'koka will use the CLW wand till all damage has been healed. Better in us than in a wand. Saving a few charges but losing a character doesn't seem like a good deal, and I got the impression that Durgo was pretty close to zero in that last fight. If he had been carrying a few leftover injuries ....

If the first has been expended, he'll start on the second CLW one.


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2003)

BTW, how long til the end of the day. Tsu'koka is currently at:

Spells: 0th (2/3) 1st (4/4), 2nd (3/4), 3rd (3/4)
Bardic Music: 7/10.

Uh. Actually, its not so bad. The way he was having to churn through stuff had me wondering. I wasn't expecting the fight to end so, ur ... spectacularly quickly. Ogres. Cool.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2003)

Who needs an Urcar when you got Bash Bros?  Durgo and son are shock troopers, infantry, and siege engines all rolled into one.    Er, two.  Bargo doesn't count so well, Durgo never taught him.


----------



## doghead (Nov 27, 2003)

Bargo and Durgo are mad. I thought that we was toast for sure.

Wots an Urcar?

I mean "Whats"


----------



## Uriel (Nov 28, 2003)

Urcar _was_ the Keep's pet Behir. More of a mascot, really.
She has been pretty silent in the other thread for about 10 minutes  (In game time). She may be dead (though she fried a lot of elves).


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 1, 2003)

Back now!....whoo hooo....


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 2, 2003)

Vespazian and his token force try to hold the high ground vs a superior force of elves.

So we wonder, do the elves pursue the fleeing captain or continue on to the Fort?

If the Fort, and the reinforcements have already left, then a remnant of the skeleton crew manning the fort has to hold out long enough for the captain and the reinforcements to return.

However, if they do get back, they likely arrive with our veterans of Aruth and we smash them up against the Forts walls.

If they pursue the captain, the captain has to hold out long enough for the reinforcements to reach him, but he ends up with the accidental advantage of the veterans of Aruth taking the elves full from behind.

Fun stuff!  RAWR!

<Flagrant Rule 1 breakage> Of course if they go for the keep and manage to take it before anyone can get back to it, then the captain and his amalgam force has to take back his own fort.  Heh.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 3, 2003)

My bet is that they'll take on Cap'n V's force in the face of leaving an enemy at their backs.

Let's just hope Uriel doesn't read your BLATANT Rule 1 Violation.  Or fines you 9 levels worth of XP!!!

~

My undertanding of the situation is this:

Captain Vespazian and the remainder of his force have hunkered down for a possible final stand against the elves.  The elves pursue them and they hope for an element of surprise to turn the morale of the Aruthians.

The Remnants are off the two factions's path a small ways and are now vectoring to the side (away from the eagle's keen eyes) so they can outflank the elves for their own surprise attack after V's trap is sprung.  That make sense?


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 3, 2003)

Either way...... Hurry up and help me out damnit!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2003)

*Huff* *Puff*


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

What Velenne said. Any let's try and keep comments about taking them at the Knee to a minimum...mine are still injured 
In lighter news, my final cast was removed today!!!

The Good: No more 'Zen Focus-I-Will-Not-Scratch] crap...btw, the wire hanger in the cast is an incredibly bad idea,folks, leads to staf infections. Ugh...

The Bad:When the _Very Attractive_ Ortho Specialist was putting my soft cast on after the hard one was removed,my foot was,um...gross. Anyone who has ever had on a cast (or ferretguy, as he is a PT assistant) knows how fugly things get under there...Ack, and she's just the short-pixie-haircut-big'lungs' sort of girl that drives me crazy...it probably wouldn't have worked even without the foot thing.

Quote:'If I saw you on the street, I'd probably be scared to talk to you...but you're actually very nice'.

Er, I guess Dimmu Borgir Hoodies,long blue hair and black clothes aren't her type...Oh well, there's always the vaccuous girls at the nightclub.

Onwards to Hell!!! I mean, Killi,,er,saving Captain Vespazian! And a Map, I promise.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 3, 2003)

LMAO!   You sound like a kewl guy Uriel.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 3, 2003)

Ron, if only I could play with you guys on yer Sunday game in Dublin. I think I'd like it muchly.

*smile*


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Ron, if only I could play with you guys on yer Sunday game in Dublin. I think I'd like it muchly.
> 
> *smile*




Yep, even though our DM sprang the fact that Level drains/stat drains are permanent..after the fact, and he pulled a 6th lvl necromancer and 2 6th level ghosts on us, at lvl 3. I used to run the games on Sunday...part of me thinks that I should have started again after my hiatus(because of working late on Sat night).

It's a fun game though, im a huge orc with a flamberge, sort of a mini-Bargo.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2003)

I shall call him...  mini me...


----------



## doghead (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey all. I'll be gone for 48 hours. Tsu'koka will do pretty much as last time, but without so much switching hopefully. Perhaps Haste to start then Inspire Courage once into it. I was hoping to try out the two handed Power Attack as well. And Blood would like to get into things a bit ...

Cheers


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 3, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Yep, even though our DM sprang the fact that Level drains/stat drains are permanent..after the fact, and he pulled a 6th lvl necromancer and 2 6th level ghosts on us, at lvl 3. I used to run the games on Sunday...part of me thinks that I should have started again after my hiatus(because of working late on Sat night).
> 
> It's a fun game though, im a huge orc with a flamberge, sort of a mini-Bargo.





Mini.... My Saturday game with Vendetta (He's DM) I play a "baby" Illithid. It sucks only being able to mind-blast 3 times a day. *grumbles*


----------



## Uriel (Dec 3, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> I shall call him...  mini me...




Actually, his name is Kroth Blue-Hand...
He is the Azarzug-Pragrim,He Who Shall Wipe the Race of Man from the World!
Oh, ahem...I mean, He's an Orc Cleric/Fighter heading for great things...


----------



## Velenne (Dec 4, 2003)

Like frenzied berserker? ;D

Durgo runs...and runs...and runs...


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 4, 2003)

> Actually, his name is Kroth Blue-Hand...
> He is the Azarzug-Pragrim,He Who Shall Wipe the Race of Man from the World!
> Oh, ahem...I mean, He's an Orc Cleric/Fighter heading for great things




Now not that any slightly height challanged hafling would disagree with the whole whiping of man from the world idea....but mess with the short ones and one orc may be in a world of hurtin!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 4, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Now not that any slightly height challanged hafling would disagree with the whole whiping of man from the world idea....but mess with the short ones and one orc may be in a world of hurtin!




Dave, we have already established that I merely have to roll something other than 2 '1's to slay you, little man...
Besides, I'll need a caddy for my growing head collection...(whateverhisnameis) is safe.

Did you see how I Killed/Cleaved 2 6thLevel NPCs in one blow 
Of course, Mr DM turned them into ghosts that attacked me and only me...because he was being pissy about me 'ruining his plot' 

Dont have your 'Good' NPCs hanging out with Evil necromancers in the middle of the night as Zombies are animating all around. What's an Orc to think?
Besides, bargo would have killed them regardless.
Now I have a measly 20 strength...which totally screws the 2 handed weapon thing, damned odd numbers...I lose 2 points from a blow,+9 goes down to +7 ACK!!!. I might as well get a shield...


----------



## Velenne (Dec 4, 2003)

Edited my last post based on the map.  

I'm looking for this effect...

Warning, graphic anime violence, courtesy of Ninja Scroll!







Heh heh heh...


----------



## Velenne (Dec 6, 2003)

> Just waiting on intentions from the rest before getting the smackdown under way.




I don't think we're missing anybody.  Durgo, Bargo, Forlash, Tsu'koka, Wekerak, Blaught, and Vespazian are waiting on the SLOW @$$ elves to hurry up and get to where they're going!!!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2003)

er, velenne...could you spell out in game terms what you are attempting. Are you trying to throw the frost giant' s axe at the elves?
It is a bit big...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Edited my last post based on the map.
> 
> I'm looking for this effect...
> 
> ...




You could have a charater like that in Scions. 

Earth Elemental Template (+2), feral (+1), maybe touched as well, if it goes to +4 total...


----------



## Velenne (Dec 7, 2003)

Ya that's all Durgo's trying to do.  Don't know if it has a game term crossover- I gave up on trying to be legalistically true to the rules and learned to just have fun with it.  So ya, he's basically trying to throw it horizontally so it mowes through as many elfies as possible.  Maybe a FRA to spin it up like throwing a discus and fire it off into their midsts.  I know I'd peepee all over myself if I saw an axe that big coming at me!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Ya that's all Durgo's trying to do.  Don't know if it has a game term crossover- I gave up on trying to be legalistically true to the rules and learned to just have fun with it.  So ya, he's basically trying to throw it horizontally so it mowes through as many elfies as possible.  Maybe a FRA to spin it up like throwing a discus and fire it off into their midsts.  I know I'd peepee all over myself if I saw an axe that big coming at me!





Er, ok, I'll figure out how to handle it. A non-proficiency with exotic...although

Feat

Durgo's Hurl
Prereq: Size large or Larger,a Weapon at least Huge, lots of small targets.
You may hurl a weapon that is otherwise far too large for you to hurl, provided it looks cinematically pleasing and causes at least one other Player in your party (DM excluded) to laugh out loud (LOL is acceptablein a PbP).
Range Increments are 10' (50' max). Damage is as the weapon type and you may use the Cleave and Great Cleave Feats in conjunction with this attack.
The Character may add +4 if the targets are elves.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 7, 2003)

* - Durgo himself recieves this feat free ..um...now!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 7, 2003)

Feat

Bargo's Hurl
Prereqs: Um, Being Bargo, having eaten lot's of Elves,Goblins,bite of troll and anything else that Bargo has randomly popped into his mouth recently.
A lack of antacids...

The Character (not entirely of his own free will) Hurls. This is to say that a massive cone-shaped deluge of vomit (elf,goblin,giant,stoat,maybe a bit of garlic...) onto anything unlucky enough to be in front of him.
Damage is 6D6 Acid and 4D6 Bludgeoning (Bargo doesn't always chew thoroughly, so there are bound to be bits of bone,dragon-scale and the occassional mace head...). A Fort Save <DC 22> halves this damage.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 8, 2003)

Failing the fort save results in the target being nauseated for 1d4 rounds.  A successful save negates this effect and halves the damage.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 8, 2003)

Someof your actions are going to change, due to the fact the the elves will go before you. Yep, those same Elves that just force-marched.
I love the Marshall...Poor Durgo and bargo are SLOW.
I hear that Improved Initiative is a good feat (OK, so Durgo would be a '9' in this case, but still...).


----------



## Uriel (Dec 9, 2003)

Man, those Greatswordsmen layed some smack-down on Durgo 

2D6+9Str,+2 Ranger bonus,the Marshall's Cha Mod(+6)from his Aura. Critted, that was 2D6+34/crit. Not bad for elfies, eh? 

Now that the Marshall is dead, they shouldn't be doing anymore massive damage. This one should be wrapped up with another round at the main battle, 2 maybe, and a few at Vespazian's which will go pretty quick with only one PC (2 when TT gets there).

I am going to be at Gencon West from Thursday until Monday, which means that iI won't be able to post any later than Wed night about ten, when I'm going to try and force myself to sleep (Good luck,Ron). This should be all wrapped up by then.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2003)

Owie.  Poor Pop.    Maybe the elfies will finally gut him...

Questions:  Bargo has reach and large and in charge to keep bugs in his melee range but himself out of theirs.  Did he get an AofO when they charged up and get to smack one back on his rump?

With the opportunity to take a full attack action, Bargo would have gone for numbers instead of power.   He would have used frenzied attack as noted prior attacking +21/+21/+21/+16 for 4d8+28 for two handed power strike (thus not needing the power attack).  While he doesn't have cleave, with the attack of opportunity at haste and frenzied attack that would have been +25/+21/+21/+21/+16 and a couple more dead elfies.  



			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bargo grins and moving closer blows his new horn to signal the doom of the elves on both sides of the little valley. Shouldering it, he grasps Elf-Splitter in both hands moving to engage.
> 
> OOC: Try to use reach to kill ones in the spread. Go after ones that escape. *Power attack when only getting one attack, frenzied attack when getting a full attack action.*


----------



## doghead (Dec 10, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> With the opportunity to take a full attack action, Bargo would have gone for numbers instead of power.   He would have used frenzied attack as noted prior attacking +21/+21/+21/+16 for 4d8+28 for two handed power strike (thus not needing the power attack).  While he doesn't have cleave, with the attack of opportunity at *haste and frenzied* attack that would have been +25/+21/+21/+21/+16 and a couple more dead elfies.




Did you include the _Good Hope_ spell - lots of +2 goodness.

Uriel - how do wands work in regards to caster level bonuses? ie the CLW spell cures 1d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +5). Does the wand have a level? Is it the users level? The creators? Or is the bonus just lost.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> Did you include the _Good Hope_ spell - lots of +2 goodness.
> 
> Uriel - how do wands work in regards to caster level bonuses? ie the CLW spell cures 1d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +5). Does the wand have a level? Is it the users level? The creators? Or is the bonus just lost.




Those Wands were made at 1st Level, 1D8+1.
Otherwise, they work at whatever level you create them at.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 10, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> stoopid elfies, can't even kill Durgo right--[/i]he impales the one in front of Kurg.




OoC: I almost shot iced tea out of my nose when I read that from laughing. I love Bargo's interior dialogue regarding Durgo.


How'd you guys like my 'Evard's Black Tenatcles'?


----------



## Velenne (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh VERY artistic!  Brom's got nothing on you!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 10, 2003)

I thought at first they brought a chaos beast with them or maybe a Feyr.    Then when I realized it was on my side I was much relieved.

Sorry, I'm a little slow.    Good to have the spell effects on the map.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

I just found the 'pencil' effect...

Wierd, my 2 fave artists are Brom and Brian Froud...a wierd mix. I blame the triple Gemini in me.

Off to Gencon West!!!!!!

I'll shore up the combat prior, though...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 11, 2003)

After Detect Magics fro Kurg and Forlash

From the Hag Adventure
Consider this as charges from the Wand of Identify before the listed 19 charges.

Bargo's Helmet: Grants See Invisibility.
Bargo's Warhorn:Horn of Goodness/Evil
Bargo's Frost Giant Belt: Elemental Resistance Minor-Fire (as the Ring)

Durgo's Frost Giant Axe +3, Frost
Durgo's Longsword (Dagger) +2
Durgo's Dwarfhide Pouch: 1/week, Summons an Undead Dwarf , 8th Level Fighter with the Wight Template,a +2 Waraxe and +1 Full Plate and +1 Shield (all dissapear with the Dwarf). Blood must first be spilled and touch the pouch, which then begins moaning and the mouths begin spitting blood.
The dwarf remains for 6 rounds, fighting or doing whatever else the wearer commands, before disappearing, reforming after 1 full week.

The gear taken from the Elves is as follows, discuss and divide it as you see fit...

Troopers loot is gold and silver, I assue that the hobgoblins and ogres would be alowed to keep it, as it isnt all that much, a few hundred gold total...

Vespazian's Duel
2 matched +2 Keen Gladius (1D6 crit 15-20/X2 piercing)
+2 mithril chainshirt
Ring of Counterspell (currently holding a Fireball-Counter)
2 jewelled rings, 300 and 500GPV,
Vespazian's Battle
Elf Wizard:
 +3 Ring of Protection
+1 Gladius (1D6 Crit 18-20 Piercing)
Wand of Haste 13 Charges (7th Level use)
Boots of Elvenking
240 GP,3 gems-100GP

Battle on the Hill

Marshall
+3 med sized mithril chain shirt
+2 med steel shield
+3 Gladius
Cloak of Charisma +4
3 Potions CMW 2D8+3
2 Potions Bull's Strength
20 PP, 150 GP

Elf Wizard
Bracers of Armor +3
Cloak of Protection +1
Wand of Fireballs 15 charges (7th)
fig of wondrous power serpentine owl
2 beads of force
2 P CSW 3D8+5
130 GP
Elf Warriormage

Owl-Rider
Ring of Proection +2
Amulet of Mat Armor +2
Longsword +2
Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow 16 charges (7th use)
3 Potions CLW 1D8+1
1 P Restoration


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 11, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> After Detect Magics fro Kurg and Forlash
> 
> Vespazian's Duel
> 2 matched +2 Keen Gladius (1D6 crit 15-20/X2 piercing)
> ...




Boots of Elven"king", or is that a typo, supposed to be elven"kind"?


----------



## doghead (Dec 11, 2003)

Ouu. So much goodness. *eyes dart around* OK. So how do you guys usually do this? Tallest to shortest? Rock Paper Sissors? HTH combat? IC or OOC?


----------



## Velenne (Dec 11, 2003)

As Durgo nearly died in that last battle, he's going to be looking for ways to increase his AC.  The Ring of Protection +2 would be nice.  I'm assuming Tsu'koka would want the Cloak +4, but if not Durgo will gladly wear that as well as a means of augmenting his leadership.

He'll offer the Longsword +2 he got from the Hag's Frost Giant to either of the goblin scouts in honor of their good work.  He passes the Dwarvenskin sack onto Kurg as well as any healing potions no one claims.

Oh, and let's not forget that Storm Giant's Greataxe, Uriel!


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 12, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> As Durgo nearly died in that last battle, he's going to be looking for ways to increase his AC.  The Ring of Protection +2 would be nice.  I'm assuming Tsu'koka would want the Cloak +4, but if not Durgo will gladly wear that as well as a means of augmenting his leadership.
> 
> He'll offer the Longsword +2 he got from the Hag's Frost Giant to either of the goblin scouts in honor of their good work.  He passes the Dwarvenskin sack onto Kurg as well as any healing potions no one claims.
> 
> Oh, and let's not forget that Storm Giant's Greataxe, Uriel!




I dunno, if it's not too much of an imposition, Vespazian would love that cloak of charisma. (He doesn't like the idea of an ogre trying assume leadership of anything! )


----------



## doghead (Dec 12, 2003)

Tsu'koka definately feels vunerable, hence the repeted use of Blur. He would have been eyeing up the Mithral chain and one of the non-ring protective devices (Braces or Cloaks). 

The Charisma Cloak would be useful if it increase his actual Charisma - as this would allow him access to some Level 4 spells. But I think it increases his bonus - still useful though. I can't recall any other items of particular interest at this stage.

However, Tsu'koka would be definately keen to get anything "surplus to immediate requirements" into the hands of the Hobgoblin and Orge troops - a item is more usefal used by a trooper than unused by a champion. (its just a song speaker thing  )


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 13, 2003)

Much as Bargo needs some fire-resistance, he's already got a belt.  So that will need to go to someone else.

The armor, weapon, boots, cloaks, amulets, and bracers all do him no good as he already more useful equipment in all those slots.

The ring of protection +3 would be nice.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 13, 2003)

"Bah.  Stupid elves.  Wrong size for looting." Wekerak turns his nose up at the pile of bloodied treasure.

We need to fight some size S opponents


----------



## Velenne (Dec 14, 2003)

All the magic armor will resize to fit you.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 14, 2003)

Already wearing a mithral chain shirt +3, in any case.

To be honest, as long as there's plenty of stuff to kill and eat, Wekerak's going to be happy.  Though he probably won't admit it


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2003)

Sorry, Vespazian kept the ring of Protection +3 for himself, seeing as he killed it's owner and all. He'd be happy to give his old +1 Ring to Bargo though.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2003)

No problem.  The ring +1 won't be as good as the horn Bargo's already got is likely to be.    Probably best used elsewhere.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2003)

Well, the matched Gladius +2 Keen and the Ring of Protection +1 are in the pot, and I am sure Vespazian would give Tsu-koka the wand of Haste, seeing as he doesn't know Forlash as yet.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2003)

*lots of magick goodness*

*Bold* means claimed. Name/Name means two people have expressed an interest. Name? is a suggestion. 

OK. This is pretty much as it stands. Items initillay listed at the top are in the hands of those they were listed with. They can choose who to give it to.

- WEAPONS -

+3 Gladius - *Vespazian*
+2 Keen Gladius - *Tsukoka*
+2 Keen Gladius - *Tsukoka*
+2 Longsword - *Wekerak*
+1 Gladius - Loot
Wand of Fireballs 15 charges (7th) - *Forlash*
Wand of Haste 13 Charges (7th) - *Forlash*
Wand of Melf's Acid Arrow 16 charges (7th) - *Forlash*

- ARMOUR -
+3 mithril chainshirt - *Tsu'koka* >> +2 Studded Lthr to Hobgob sargeant.
+2 mithril chainshirt - Loot
+2 med steel shield - Loot

+3 Bracers of Armor - *Tsukoka*
+3 Ring of Protection - *Vespazian*
+2 Amulet of Nat Armor - *Forlash*
+2 Ring of Protection - *Durgo*
+1 Cloak of Protection - *Tus'koka*

- ITEMS -
2 Beads of force - *Werkerak, Blaught*
Boots of Elvenkind - Loot
Cloak of Charisma +4 - *Durgo*
fig of wondrous power serpentine owl - *Tsukoka*
Ring of Counterspell (currently holding a Fireball-Counter) - *Vespazian*
2 Potions Bull's Strength - *Tsukoka, Krug*
2 Potions CSW 3D8+5 - *Durgo, Bargo*
3 Potions CMW 2D8+3 - *Vespazian, Wekerak, Blaught*
3 Potions CLW 1D8+1 - *3 Orgre Troopers*
1 Potions Restoration - *Krug*

- RICHES (based on where battle took place, initial alliances)
Jewelled ring 300GPV - *Vespazian*
Jewelled ring 500GPV - *Vespazian*
1 gem 100GPV + 200GP - *Blaught*
2 Gem @100GPV - *Tsukoka*

10PP *Durgo*
10PP *Folash*
270 GP - 90 per *Bargo, Wekerak, Blaught*
30GP *Krug*

New Potions and Previous Wands.
3 Wands of CLW* (50 charges)*Tsukoka, Krug, Vespazian*
12 potions of CLW (1D8+1) *1 each + 2 Klug, 2 Tsukoka*
6 potions of CMW 2D8+3 *4 Vespazian, 2 Forlash*
4 Potions of CSW 3D8+5 *Durgo, Bargo, Werkerak, Blaught*

*Krug has the first CLW wand as well, with whatever charges remain in it. Tsukoka gave it to him before heading off to help Vespazian.


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2003)

What is a Gladius? Some sort of short sword?

What kind of and how many troopers are there remaining? Uriel says three ogres and 4 hobgoblins survived with Vespazian (not elites from another comment). Infantry or riders? What are they equipped with?


----------



## Velenne (Dec 14, 2003)

*My Suggestions (ie: IMHO)*

None of us fighters will need the gladiuses as we're too attached to our own weapons.    But I'm sure Tsu'koka and the gobbies could find some use for them.  I believe the actual stats for a gladius are specified somewhere but historically they're like the old roman short swords.  Durgo gave the +2 Longsword to Wekerak.

Kurg (not Klug ) already has a Cloak of Protection.

The Ring of Counterspells could go primarily to the wizard or the cleric since both can cast into them.  Then maybe it could be traded around to whoever needs it most.  A Charm Monster one day or a Disintegrate the next depending on what we fight.

I know _one_ of the scouts could use those Boots of Elvenkind.  

The figurine might make a good tool for anyone.  It's a very handy third scout!  Give it to the bard, I say.

Let's just split the potions as noted.  I know Durgo already benefits from an enhancement bonus to STR so he won't need the Bull's Strength, but maybe Kurg would be a good recipiant for the Restoration.

I think we're gonna have to have a roll-off or something for that Cloak...although...technically Durgo found it first.   Maybe a trade for the RoP +3?


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 14, 2003)

Not to be too demanding...how 'bout I exchange my Cloak of Protection +3 for the Natural armor +3? Also definitly, as I am the only one able to use....I'll take the wands...that'll do it for me.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2003)

Urg!  Bargo want magic sticks!  Bargo just need know how use 'em!  

J/K


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2003)

List updated a bit. I put Tsu'koka down for the "matched pair"  but its jsut a whim. Will look cool in saddle sheaths (really should have TwoWeaponFighting though). Put your hands up for stuff - lets get it sorted. Let me know if you are swapping out of anything.

Ferretguy - the amulet of natural armour is +2. Still want to "exchange" (I also just noticed that you said Cloak not ring. I'll edit in a minute.) 

Whats the rule for who uses Wands? Do they need to be spellcasters of the appropriate type. Put up Krug (Acid Arrow) to spead the firepower, so to speak. Is that doable?

Mithreander hasn't checked in yet.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2003)

Have to either be of the class that could cast the spell itself, or be able to fake the wand into thinking you can.  So a wand of cure light can be used by bards, druids, rangers, paladins, and clerics, but a wand of acid arrow can only be used by wizards and sorcerers.  There are exceptions to everything.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2003)

Just to let you know, Vespazian already had the Ring of Protection +3, the Ring of Counterspell and the Jeweled rings in his possession after the fighting had finished, as was the Gladius +1. 

Anything else he had (Ring of Protection +1) or had access to is up for grabs. 

Though, he still would dearly like that cloak of charisma.......


----------



## doghead (Dec 14, 2003)

Ah. Thats what the Use Magic Item skill rogues have is all about. OK. Wands of Acid Arrow and Fireball are good for Forlash only. Done. Tsukoka can also use the Haste wand, and this in combination with the Inspire is a good combo.

A "magick stick" for Bargo. OK. Will look out for something.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2003)

Nah, that was a joke about giving wands to Bargo.    Little twigs he could shake.    Don't even think it!


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2003)

O..... And no, Vespazian doesn't know how to use the Counterspell ring he has, he just thinks it suits his finger!


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2003)

OK. Updating the list. I'm going to start *Naming* stuff, as it seems to get people to pipe up. 

Remember, all identification assumes that the items pass through (now) Forlash's lab (where the wand of Identify was) unless you have some other means at your disposal. Hope that you have been nice to him.

Updated list here:

Loot list


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 15, 2003)

Uriel, when you get back, how many potions does the Keep carry? Cos I'd dearly love to get some to stock up mate.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2003)

I'll get to the questions tomorrow, dead tired now...just got home from Gencon.

A few things

A Gladius (Quint Fighter book) is a short sword (Martial, not exotic) with an increased threat range. they are expensive (300GP) but count as MW. So, it is better than a SS, but is a min of 300GP.
Gladius 1D6 18-20/X2  Piercing
The Keen ones thus crit on a 15-20. Not a bad back up weapon.

Yes, it was boots of elven_kind_.sorry.

The Storm Giants Axe is something like 20 feet long...I could figure out a weight, I suppose. Pretty silly and  far to big for you folks to use.
He is Huge, the axe is a massive 2 handed weapin for him. Gargantuan... Durgo could drag it around.

It might also be useful as a weapon for an _ally_, if you find one big enough, so it should be party treasure or maybe sold.

As far as potions for the Keep, I had the wands that i gace tsu'Tsoka representing stock that he found. 
Go ahead and add 12 potions of CLW (1D8+1),
6 potions of CMW 2D8+3
4 Potions of CSW 3D8+5.

I'll get to the rest later.

Really great RPing all, bonus XPs all around.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 15, 2003)

Then Vespazian will take four of the Cure Moderates. Any objections will be met with a swift blow of an icy axe. The end .


----------



## doghead (Dec 15, 2003)

Uriel, welcome back. How was the con?

What forces are currently in the keep or available (ie goblins, hobgoblins, etc)?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2003)

The weapon is gargantuan, huh?  You mean the same size as Elf-Splitter?  The size of weapons Bargo specializes in using?  There is a reason Elf-Splitter does 4d8, its ridiculously huge!  It's so big the storm giant wouldn't have been able to properly wield it without training.  

But unfortunately, Bargo has bonded Elf-Splitter, so any weapon he uses other than it he takes a -3 on.  He'll carry it because it is a trophy just like the belt that forlash wouldn't give him back was.

Doghead, I don't remember the belt of fire resistance being on the list of loot.  Bargo picked it up but can't use it because he has a belt of giant's strength.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2003)

Though as Uriel pointed out selling it would be just fine, Lord knows Bargo needs his amulet of health and cloak of resistance upgraded.  HP and Saves.    Don't want him failing one of those will saves.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 15, 2003)

Doghead? How many charges does that wand have? O, and can Tsu-koka teach Vespazian how to use it!?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 15, 2003)

I just woke up and I need to play a little Real-World catch-up, I'll post later today.

The Storm Giant could use the axe perfectly well, seeing as he is Huge and it is only one size larger that he, it was a two handed axe for him.

Durgo does not need any more AC, what are you thinking....He needs a few levels in Rogue, man wouldn't the enemies crap a brick of mithril when they saw him dodging Fireballs...

Vespazian will just have to stick with Potins, alas, unless he wants to go a different path in profession.

For those who didn't see notes on my Gencon trip, a repeat.

Back from Gencon...tired.

High Points

1:
Played 'D&D', as in original D&D with a,shall we say, 'out of it' Dave Arneson. You know, the guy who was there at the beginning?
For ferretguy,Judd played as well.
Quote:'You see 500 hundred orcs,12 Trolls and 13 Ogres in the room...'

Quote:'You are instantly teleported 500 feet up over Blackmoor Bay, what do you do?'

Quote:'Yeah,yeah, I hate Math, just roll the damned dice. A 15? Yeah,I guess that hits...'


2:I met Brom, my #1 fave artist (I'll be posting a pick of he and I doing the 'metal devils horns' when my friend Robin develops them, so you guys besides ferretguy can see my ugly mug.Brom was humble and really very cool.

3:Um..some stuff that I can't mention on here, ahem..., ferretguy, I'll tell you in person 

4layed Warhammer Fantasy RP (my other fave RPG) and I FINALLY got to sell my soul to Tzeentch, Changer of the Ways..right before a Slaneeshi Cultist eviscerated me...still, it was fun.

5: Found some good mexican food (ate there 2 times sat and today as I was heading out of town...Mmm...tamales).

6: Played Warmachine, a very cool minis game.

7:Got to see William Shattner,Virginia Hey (Zahn from farscape and 'the road-warrior-chick',and the 3 amigos from Battlestar Galactica (Dirk Benadict,Richard Hatch and the Boomer guy, forget his name).

8:Impersonated a Bacardi Rep and got many folks to drink at 5am (there are pics...with us taking their IDs as well,they were all 21+...

9layed a new game 'Hall Bowling' with this frickin huge D20 that the RPGA gave away with membership,I mean...some other butt was playing it and I observed him at 5am...


10:A Cheerleader Convention was taking place in the same Convention Center...

Low Points

1::I forgot my bag of Game Books...in the rush to get on the road.
2: Didn't find the good food until Sat, bad sandwiches and pizza before that (Ugh...)

3:No Confrontation games...

4:As usual at these things, everything was selling for retail (you think you'd get a discount for paying 55 bucks to sit around frthe weekend).

5: Dave Arneson's 'Back in the Old Days' stories...they really were worth the game (which was rather like the games you played when you were 12...).

6:That kid who ruined Boba Fett was there...I didn't bite his nose off, regardless of what he did to my childhood hero.

7:Except for Brom and Shattner, the autographs were all 20 bones each...ugh.
This was described on the website as a noiminal fee...

8:There were 1200 people in an area the size of a massive sports stadium...someone is losing their job in the PR/advert departments...
The individual events were all $, from 1.50 to 5 bucks. After the entrance fee, that sort of blowed, you know?

9:Couldn't check Enworld...

10:That Cheerleader Convention (takes a MOMENT to wipe away the tears), was starting right as we were leaving. We were slated to stay another day, see the beach, drive up Hgy 1/the Coast, but one of our guy's wives became really ill, and he wouldn't let up until he was on the way home.
Dammit, we missed the cheerleader convention...


************************************************** ******
Glad to be Home.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 15, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Vespazian will just have to stick with Potions, alas, unless he wants to go a different path in profession.




Damnit. It was fun whilst it lasted.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2003)

Bargo
Size: Large
_Feats:_
EXP3 Gigantic Weapon (Mongoose's Ultimate Feats, pg 46)

*GIGANTIC WEAPON [General]
*You are proficient at wielding extremely large weapons.
*Prerequisite*: Str 15+, Base attack bonus +3 or higher
*Benefit*: You can wield a weapon two sizes larger than you with two hands, suffering a -2 penalty on all attack rolls when doing so.
*Normal*: You normally can only wield a weapon one size large than you with two hands.
  GIGANTIC WEAPON Copyright 2001, Eric D. Harry
*Balance*: 4.55 (Purp 4.50, Pow 4.50, Port 4.25, Comp 4.50, Rule 5.00)

A normal two handed weapon for a Large creature is size Huge.  Bargo fights with size gargantuan weapons (or the normal size for Huge creature), thus the grossly distended arms, mishappen gait, and grotesquely exaggerated back and shoulder muscles.    The axe is just the right size for him.  But like I said, he has bonded Elf-Splitter which is both bigger and heavier than the axe and is reluctant to fight with anything else.  Selling or trading it is probably the best option.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, time to get into character and decide all this!

Durgo's taking the cloak even though it would be better used in the dark paladin's hands.  Might have given it up, but things IC have turned nasty.  Stupid evil characters! 

It looks like Vespazian has claimed the Boots of Elvenkind.
+1 Cloak of Resistance is issued to Tsu'koka.
Each goblin is issued a Bead of Force.
+3 Gladius, +2 Mithral Shirt, and +2 Shield are kept to be sold later.  Will Wekerak's Haversack hold them?

EDIT: Durgo takes 10 plat because he doesn't really care for money itself.  Forlash gets the other 10 for having good mojo.  Bargo, Wekerak, and Blaught get 90gp each.  Kurg gets 30gp.


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2003)

I gave the Wand to Vespazian cos he can cast CLW (I took a peek at the rogues gallery) - that should allow him to use the wand, I thought. I'm missing something I suppose.

Bargos belt wasn't on the list as it was noted as Bargo's. None of those items at the top were on the list.

Updated list here: Loot List


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2003)

Still needs to go to someone.  Fire resistance is invaluable if you don't have evasion.  

In character there is nothing for Bargo to claim, out of character there is nothing left that would help Bargo.  And the Storm Giant axe should be added to the loot portion.  Hopefully Bargo will get some upgrades to existing equipment from the proceeds.  If not, he'll just have to make due as the ever-loving loose cannon he is right now.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 16, 2003)

I guess we can give the Belt of Fire Resistance to Kurg if no one else claims it.  Keeping the cleric alive is always a good thing.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 16, 2003)

Well first off.....
  Dead...that ring of counterspell will come in handy for you to counter that spell cast at you...then it has to be recharged with another spell
 Ron...Good to have you back sirrah I'll give you a call on my lunch on the morrow and find out more details...also you still haven't given Forlash a list of spells from the book....and can I create scrolls as we're traveling?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Good to have you back sirrah I'll give you a call on my lunch on the morrow and find out more details...also you still haven't given Forlash a list of spells from the book....and can I create scrolls as we're traveling?




Good to be back. I'll send off a list, Dave, worry not.
No, you can't Scribe scrolls on the move. It's not a palm pilot,Dave.
And just what makes you think that you will be going anywhere?
You guys are dead...


----------



## Uriel (Dec 16, 2003)

Reminds me of Bargo...

I'll remove the link after Jeremy sees it, so as not to get the owner angry or what-not.

http://www.voidgamers.com/channel/fantasy/confrontation/b.38.r.3800.html/SES-CloneLeft1.jpg


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2003)

Rawr.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 16, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Well, time to get into character and decide all this!
> 
> Durgo's taking the cloak even though it would be better used in the dark paladin's hands.  Might have given it up, but things IC have turned nasty.  Stupid evil characters!
> 
> ...





Vespazian already had his own boots of elvenkind..... Give the others to one of the goblins. As for the Gladius +3, if no-one takes it, then Vespazian would gladly take it instead of the +1 (Of course!), he had just left the +3 for grabs as he was worried he would be thought of as "greedy".

The belt of fire resist would gladly be recieved as well. Though that may need to be a roleplay situation. 

As for that cloak of charisma....... Velenne...... You are a frustrating chap.


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2003)

a Palm Pilot ...  

I was tossing up the idea of having Tsu'koka getting the two captains together and telling them to get it sorted, but decided against it. Gonna regret that I think ...

Will re-allocate Boots of Elvankind and Gladius +3. 

Bargo currently has the belt of fire resistance, if you want it, get in line, er ... I mean ask him.

Has anyone heard from Mithreander/Blaught? Has he posted up since the loot was listed?


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2003)

Penultimate list is here

Really just waiting on Mith.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 17, 2003)

How much longer until we start new IC and OOC threads?  Just curious.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> How much longer until we start new IC and OOC threads?  Just curious.




Pretty soon, actually...we just need to see where you folks plan to go with things for my properly dramatic Title. 


A week or so, most likely.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 17, 2003)

drats...oh well looks like I'll have to capture a gnome and torture the information on gettin one of those thingamajigers out of him...  
 well then, If we do leave (by some strange chance.....)can I take the materials with me to scribe at some later date?
I'll get a spell list up for next days spells by tomorrow night..


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2003)

A heads up: I am going to be gone from the 26th until the end of the year. I probably won't be able to check in during that time.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 19, 2003)

_Pokes Uriel with a stick,_ "Hey.  You.  Wake up and get off my lawn! ...punk kids..."


----------



## Uriel (Dec 19, 2003)

Connection was down yesterday, sorry


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2003)

Er...hello?


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm still around....although looks like with the holidays none others are to be found


----------



## doghead (Dec 24, 2003)

Here. Just kinda been waiting for IC morning, so to speak. Been a little busy actually and didn't have the oumph to start anything new. My brain is fried. Just hanging in there for the hols.

Will be gone soon, though. Back at the end of the year.

Er, thats about it really.


----------



## doghead (Dec 24, 2003)

BTW. What, apart from the PC's, is the make up of the forces in the keep. I remember something about a hobgoblin commander. And I know that there are a few ogres.

Did you already answer this one? Did I already ask it?


----------



## Velenne (Dec 24, 2003)

Same here; I've been done for awhile, just waiting for things to move along.  Durgo's asleep and waiting for morning.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 24, 2003)

Ditto.  And busy buying presents/wrapping/assembling/etc and working.  I haven't even gotten to fire up any of my recent gaming acquisitions this week.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 25, 2003)

I'm about too. Just waiting to pounce on a new post.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2003)

Ok, guys.

Just let me know if you want to move off towards Castle Zuregath or something else.


Left at the Keep are 20 Hobgoblins <Lvl 2 Fighters> & a Lvl 3 Sgt.

12 Lvl 3 Hobgoblin Fighters

1 Lvl 6 Hobgoblin Marshall ,Lt. Sruka

3 Ogre Muragar <Ogre+2 Lvls of Fighter>.

3 Hobgoblin Dire Wolf Riders <2nd Lvl Fighters>.(Stragglers that amde it back ahead of you guys to the Keep).


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2003)

Bargo goes with the majority of important people.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Bargo goes with the majority of important people.




Jeremy, I am disappointed in you...I was sure you'd make a clever remark about wondering what troops the Keep had left, not what _food_...

Bargo hasn't eaten any Goblin in a long while...


----------



## Velenne (Dec 25, 2003)

To Castle Zuregath it is!  This Keep isn't Durgo's to command or he'd bring them all along - to the hells with any futile attempt to defend the pass.  

Barring that, he's on to complete his mission.
(As an aside: Uriel, if you've got that old email with Varn's exact words in it, I could use a refresher.  I remember the important parts (I think).)


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2003)

Like I said, I'm frantic with holiday bustle and it hasn't ended, I'm currently on hour 6 of assembling and tweaking my wife's new/old system with a massive headache.  So comments from me are likely to be short, sweet, and lacking in panache.  Sleep....  Sleep......


----------



## doghead (Dec 25, 2003)

I agree with Velenne. But Tsu'koka *would* lobby for that, or some option other than leaving forces to defend the keep, if it comes to it. Leaving them would be a pointless slaughter (based on what the scouts saw - and reported back?)

Some options (to my not-particularly-military mind) would be to:
 - Take them with us.
 - Send them to the castle by a different route.
 - Send them out to harry the elvan forces from the rear. (Even if they just keep killing the scouts and scirmishers it would help slow down the elves, i think.)
 - Booby-trap the castle?

Or perhaps some combination of the above. Even if they were ordered to stay, if they had any sence, they would just high tail it out of there as soon as we were out of sight.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, we just need Durgo and or Vespazian to decide what to do wit the band/ troops. Let me know here if you are takingthem all with you and I'll shuttle you right along to the next 'scene'.

Scene...hah.
I gotso tired of hearing words like 'Scene','Act' and 'Storyteller' when I ran a game store. The White Wolf players sure are entertaining.

I, folks, am a proud _Dungeon Master_.
Sure, Gamemaster will work as well, but not storyteller or narrator.
A Pox on those foo-foo gits!

Oh, sorry.

ferretguy/Dave:Are you coming to the City on Sunday. We are planningon playing the LotR Risk and maybe some minis or boardgames...
I also need to give you your X-mas present.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 27, 2003)

Ok, that'll do it for Durgo's side of things.  Since he's _Gulgathan_ (Protector) he feels it's his duty not to let the Muragar die here needlessly when he can prevent it.  

Hope the rest doesn't step on anyone's toes too much.  Some was assumed, but it's time to get this show back on the road.


----------



## ferretguy (Dec 27, 2003)

Aye sirrah....but must pick up the wife at the airport on sunday night, perhaps I could get there late morning...only stay till 4...give me a call when awake...


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 28, 2003)

> The Hobgoblin caught sight of Vespazian on the wall, pulling on his riding gloves




Does this mean there is a beast Vespazian can ride for the journey then? If so, then I'll edit my post accordingly.

(O, and I hope Santa brought everyone what they wanted!?)


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2003)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Does this mean there is a beast Vespazian can ride for the journey then? If so, then I'll edit my post accordingly.
> 
> (O, and I hope Santa brought everyone what they wanted!?)




Sure, there's a spare Dire Wolf...one of the Hobgoblins went missing last evening (looks at Bargo and his new buddies...)


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 29, 2003)

Uriel said:
			
		

> Sure, there's a spare Dire Wolf...one of the Hobgoblins went missing last evening (looks at Bargo and his new buddies...)





Hehe - cool. Shame I have no ride skill! *grin* Oh, what fun!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey!  It ain't my fault.  They promised meat for dinner and gobbie just didn't seem right for a celebration.  Just not enough to go around and not enough meat on the bones.  I didn't know he was someone _important_ they all look the same to me.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=69932

mithreander, could you please post Blaught to the above thread?
I keep having to go back and find the old one for your stats.
Thanks...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2004)

Too bad you guys didn't loot the Behir's lair... 

That poor Hobgoblin...


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah. Tsukoka and the Marshall did check the troopers' gear to see that they were not carrying any junk. 







> Together, along with the sergeant, they rouse the remaining Hobgoblins, turning them from beds and stripping the useless tack that soldiers always seem to accumulate, from the trooper's gear.




Must have missed Cruga's bulging pockets and backpack full of all manner of treasure ...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 1, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Yeah. Tsukoka and the Marshall did check the troopers' gear to see that they were not carrying any junk.
> 
> Must have missed Cruga's bulging pockets and backpack full of all manner of treasure ...




Yep, he had them stashed in the Heward's Haversack that he picked up in the behir's lair...you guys missed that as well!!!!

Shall I invent more magic items to taunt you folks 

That poor bastard rolled a '1' on a DC 5 concentration check....Somebody had to become food for the _Thing[/]._


----------



## doghead (Jan 1, 2004)

Just so long as there wasn't *another* Cloak of Charisma.

BTW. Are either or both of the hobgoblin units equipped with bows? And how do the Marshall and sergeant seem to Tsu'koka?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Just so long as there wasn't *another* Cloak of Charisma.
> 
> BTW. Are either or both of the hobgoblin units equipped with bows? And how do the Marshall and sergeant seem to Tsu'koka?




All of the Hobgoblins are armed with Short Composite Bows,machaira (larger sized kukri-like weapon) and the elites have pikes as well. The bows are usually carried unstrung unless they plan on ranged combat.

The Marshall and Sargeant both seem like competant and businesslike soldiers.
The hobgoblins are the backbone of Zuregath's forces, the most disciplined of his troops. The Muragar punch through heavy resistance, but it is the Hobgoblins who do most of the grunt work and make victory happen in the large scale battles.

I am waiting on mithreander to post his character, so that I can then make a 'Troops' post with the stats of the hobs/Muragar (and whoever else gets brought along as troops wherever you folks go). I guess I can put them in my 'post em here,folks' post in the thread, but I wanted all PCers posted before i tallied off NPC stats.


----------



## doghead (Jan 2, 2004)

Uriel, I was hunting through the Rogues Gallery when I found your "Homeless Characters" thread. (I have a similar standing request for one of my "homeless".) I particularly liked Verdyn Underleaf's story. A great hook.

Just a thought. It may help to have a list of the characters, class and level in the first post. You have accumulated quite a few.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 2, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Uriel, I was hunting through the Rogues Gallery when I found your "Homeless Characters" thread. (I have a similar standing request for one of my "homeless".) I particularly liked Verdyn Underleaf's story. A great hook.
> 
> Just a thought. It may help to have a list of the characters, class and level in the first post. You have accumulated quite a few.




Yep. I am going to standardize them to 3.5, as several are 3.0/
As well, I am gong to list their point base and original World setting of origin.

Verdyn Underleaf was for a game run by Argent Silvermage, who seems to have the worst luck for keeping PbPs going, despite that fact that the games are very fun to play in.


----------



## doghead (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, that bites. Whats the trick? Some games hit multiple pages in a week, others never get there.

My first game (as a player) was a CoC game (kinda). It  rocked. The DM only had to  drop in something now and then, and we did the rest. Then the DM disappeared. We kept it going for about two weeks. Now Bruder is homeless.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 5, 2004)

Anybody out there?  Havn't had an IC post in almost a week.


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm here. I was kinda waiting to see what Vespazian had to say.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 5, 2004)

Ni!

O...... You meant what Vespazian "really" had to say? Erm, hold on then *grin*


----------



## doghead (Jan 5, 2004)

deadestdai, I have no idea what you are talking about.  

Uriel

How far are we from the castle. From the last post in the other thread, I got the impression it was quite a way away.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 5, 2004)

The castle is about 2 miles away, down a hillside and across a rock-strewn field.


----------



## doghead (Jan 7, 2004)

OK Thanks. What is there in the way of cover around us at the moment. Or do we stand out like balls on a dog.

Still very quiet on the IC front.


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2004)

Humm. Its quiet. Tsu'koka is going to have to take to talking to his direwolf soon. Dire indeed.

Uriel, what is the Marshall's standing. I realise that I have been assuming Tsu'koka ranks him (levelism rears its ugly head).


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Humm. Its quiet. Tsu'koka is going to have to take to talking to his direwolf soon. Dire indeed.
> 
> Uriel, what is the Marshall's standing. I realise that I have been assuming Tsu'koka ranks him (levelism rears its ugly head).




Not being a military ranks afficinado, I just based these folks loosely off of the US army.

http://uk.geocities.com/andrew_cornelius/ranks.html

I made him a 2nd Lt, I think. If I have noted elsewhere that he is otherwise, someone please chime in.

He was (along with the other, now dead, Hobgoblin Lt, and under Vespazian, of course) in charge of all of the Hobgoblin troops at the Keep.


Did I give Tsu'Tsoka a Rank?

First Lt sounds fine for Tsu'Tsoka. More of an attache to Vespazian than a Soldier.

So, you do outrank him, if that matters to you.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> OK Thanks. What is there in the way of cover around us at the moment. Or do we stand out like balls on a dog.
> 
> Still very quiet on the IC front.




You are indeed standing upon the side of a hill, having just exited the _Portal_,which lies upon the side of said hill.

It isn't a difficult thing to get to some cover, as there are numerous rocks and piles of volcanic slag jutting put from the landscape. I will assume that you a  do just that until the Scouts return.


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2004)

Ta. Some time back, you said Tsukoka was around the Lt level, I think.



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> So, you do outrank him, if that matters to you.




Not really. I don't see Tsu'koka as the type to pull rank unless its necessary. But he would be conscious of the significance that others place on it, and that would affect how he would interact with them. 

It was just that it occured to me that Tsu'koka might have been running around telling  the Marshall what to do when the it should have been the other way around. If that had ben so, Tsu'koka would have some bridge mending to do.


----------



## Velenne (Jan 11, 2004)

Welp, it's been 4 days since the last post (I know, I had to dig the thread out of page 4) so consider this a formal appeal to everyone to not let this game die!!!!  


Seriously, we had a great tempo going for awhile there and the holidays hit and we havn't gotten it back.  COME BACK!

(I don't know whatever happened to Blaught but I get the feeling he's not coming back.)


----------



## Uriel (Jan 11, 2004)

Just got home from work...need sleep...

Tsu'Tsoka does Rank higher than the Marshall, but he's not an ordinary soldier.
Whie you aren't wanting to 'pull ran', it is there if need be.

Blaught /Mithreander seems to be off ofthe boards at this point. He reappeared on LEW for a moment, but seems to have disappeared again.
If he comes back, great, but this is a point that he could run off IC as well, so we will go on and just slip him back in when his schedule allows.

that said, Wekerak needs to post (ahem).
He is currently looking at a group of Loyalists (or so they seem), be they deserters,scouts,sappers or whatever...with no attempt to ascertain their position/role.

With Blaught gone, it's all on Wekerak.

Ok, sleep for me...Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2004)

Gotta agree with Velenne, this story really moved until the holidays hit. I think everyone is around, just a matter of people posting up.

I'd hate to see this one fade away. Tsu'koka's got plans.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 11, 2004)

Bargo waits patiently for something to smash.  Bargo doesn't know why everyone making big stink about weird goblin that disappeared.  Who needs two scouts?  *Bargo swallows a bit of finger that was sticking out*


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2004)

Uriel, I've been wondering about this line: 







> Some of those attacking indeed bore the red and black of Zuregath *as well as there being some elsewhere outside bearing green and white*.




Are the green and white banners outside the castle banners of Bevrokk or another. And are these units attacking the forces of Zuuregath, or attacking with them? Is it possible to tell at this point?


----------



## Capellan (Jan 11, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> that said, Wekerak needs to post (ahem).
> He is currently looking at a group of Loyalists (or so they seem), be they deserters,scouts,sappers or whatever...with no attempt to ascertain their position/role.




Wekerak posted a while ago ... waiting on your response.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Gotta agree with Velenne, this story really moved until the holidays hit. I think everyone is around, just a matter of people posting up.
> 
> I'd hate to see this one fade away. Tsu'koka's got plans.




ha..My games don't _fade_, silly Hobgoblin!


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry. I stand corrected.

But that is good to hear.


----------



## doghead (Jan 12, 2004)

Uriel, has the Marshall got anything to say. 

Leaving Vespazian up to his own devices makes Tsu'koka nervous


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2004)

So...


Durgo is charging down the hill and across the 2 mile stretch to the base of the Castle with

Himself, 
Bargo (maybe)
Kurg
2 Muragar
24 Hobgoblins give or take
3 Gnolls
2 Dire Wolf Rider Hobgoblins
1 Bugbear

...and a partridge in a Pear tree???

Man, that's an awesome (Durgo-like) Plan!


----------



## Capellan (Jan 14, 2004)

It sure looks that way.  Wekerak's hanging around to see whether Vespazian has a better plan.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 14, 2004)

More like marching down the hill to assemble stragglers, rally troops, and look for engineers.  But if we end up with 30 people I doubt he's gonna assault the castle.  

Bargo's with him currently because he specifically ordered the Muragar to come along and Bargo's still happy he has a title.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> More like marching down the hill to assemble stragglers, rally troops, and look for engineers.  But if we end up with 30 people I doubt he's gonna assault the castle.





Um...it's _Durgo_...


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2004)

True.    But Durgo while not incredibly bright, doesn't have Bargo's infliction of stark, raving, cannabilistic lunacy.


----------



## doghead (Jan 15, 2004)

Tsu'koka is doing what most soldiers will try to do given half a chance. Get some sleep. Can you believe it?


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 18, 2004)

Just waiting to see if Vespazian knows of any alternative ways into the castle before I can give out orders.


----------



## doghead (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm still getting used to playing this game. I read three gorgons and think "[this part has been deemed unsuitable for grandmothers in general]".

Velenne and Jeremy read it and shout "Oh goody!"

Tsu'koka is feeling a little outta his league ...  Top of his shopping list is something to give him a bit more "oomph".


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 23, 2004)

That's because they're stupid.

Often times the run into very likely lethal things just to see the blood spray.  Well, at least Bargo does.


----------



## doghead (Jan 23, 2004)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 23, 2004)

Which always makes me think of steak now.  *shrugs* Ah well.  Anyone up for some gorgon steaks?  Good source of minerals.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 23, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Which always makes me think of steak now.  *shrugs* Ah well.  Anyone up for some gorgon steaks?  Good source of minerals.




Great source of iron,Gorgons!


off to sleep...


----------



## Velenne (Jan 31, 2004)

Ahem, this is the part where all the other soldiers are supposed to raise their banners and go "ZURREEEGAAAAATTTHH!", cuz that's really loud.  If Durgo was the only one yelling, it'd be kinda silly.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 1, 2004)

Does Durgo know how the Castle gates are operated?  Or at least how to open them?  Probably Vespazian would know much better, but Durgo has an idea to use the gargoyles to transport a team over the walls who could try to open the gates from the inside and let the rest of the forces in.  

While that happens, he would lead a small group to the Ash Vents.  Is that workable?


----------



## doghead (Feb 1, 2004)

Best plan I've heard so far.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 2, 2004)

No, Durgo doesn't have any Knowledge of the Gate, nor does Vespazian, since he was an attache (Leadership would have changed that perhaps) who got stuck in a crap Position at the Keep.
However, Sgt, Nilgo _is_ a soldier from the Wall, and I will give him a basic knowledge of the Gate House.

I think that I need to upload (draw out, as well) a rough outline of the Fortress, as I was not clear before.
There is no Inner Courtyard or,indeed, any sort of open area either.The gate and Walls are built up and out of the mountain itself. Pic coming before too long.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 5, 2004)

Is Wekerak close enough to hear the encounter between Tsu'koka and Vespazian?


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 5, 2004)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Is Wekerak close enough to hear the encounter between Tsu'koka and Vespazian?





Hehe - was wondering when you were going to ask?


----------



## Velenne (Feb 5, 2004)

Ooooh, the IPC is coming to a head at last!


----------



## Capellan (Feb 5, 2004)

I haven't decided if I am going to do anything yet.  Just clarifying my options


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 5, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Ooooh, the IPC is coming to a head at last!





Not familiar with IPC....? Idiot Player Characters?


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2004)

Took me a moment to work out - Inter Party Conflict.

But Idiot Player Characters is better


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for letting me know! 

Soz for the whole situation mind Doghead, I doubt Vespazian will win anyhow. He looks good and mean, his stats on the other hand say otherwise. Hehe.


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 5, 2004)

just as a notice to all....Uriel let me know that he may be unable to post for a couple days...(at most) due to cable probs...maybe he should get DSL..hmmm???


----------



## doghead (Feb 5, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> Soz for the whole situation mind Doghead, I doubt Vespazian will win anyhow. He looks good and mean, his stats on the other hand say otherwise. Hehe.




Ah. so thats whats going on here. the two party wimps duking it out in a fit of pique at not being able to cut it with the big boys.

Hmm, ... we could always just leave them too it and roll up a couple of trolls? some gargoyles? a Half dragon harpy? (can you have a half dragon harpy?) a half fiend gargoyle?

PS: thanks for letting us know ferretguy


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 5, 2004)

I dunno - with the levels we are at right now - a kobold sorceror would be bloody nasty methinks. Though, he'd prolly end up a wee snack for most of the other characters! Hehe.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm looking forward to making up a kobold frenzied berserker when Bargo finally bites off more than he can chew.  

"Oi!  Little fokker won't stay down!"

*YIP YIP* "RARRR!"


----------



## Uriel (Feb 5, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> just as a notice to all....Uriel let me know that he may be unable to post for a couple days...(at most) due to cable probs...maybe he should get DSL..hmmm???




I've already sorted tha out, ferretguy.
DSL? That's for Peasants...

PS:Aren't you still on Dial-Up or telegraph or some such?


----------



## ferretguy (Feb 6, 2004)

arrr...but if it wasn't for us peasants the king would not eat...

tried telegraph fingers not fast enough  (got dsl now....)


----------



## Capellan (Feb 6, 2004)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Is Wekerak close enough to hear the encounter between Tsu'koka and Vespazian?




So .... is he?


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey all,

I'm going to be away from tomorrow til saturday. Its unlikely that I'll have any access during that time. Feel free to keep things moving along.

cheers

the head of the dog


----------



## Uriel (Feb 9, 2004)

doghead gotcha, I'll auto-pilot you.

deadestdai: When you posted previous position, did you mean that you were heading back South, to where you folks appeared after the Portal, or somewhere else?

Durgo and Co are North of you (N-W, as I recall).

No, Wekerak didn't see the exchange, he had ridden off already.


----------



## doghead (Feb 9, 2004)

I assumed that he was heading to where Durgo and co are now (according to the gargoyle). I was going to have Tsu'koka travel with the hobgoblins till they get to Durgo's camp, then pitch in to help - the usual bard stuff probably, although I have been hoping to get a chance to put Tsu'koka into the thick of things a bit more to see how he handles himself.

cheers


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 9, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> doghead gotcha, I'll auto-pilot you.
> 
> deadestdai: When you posted previous position, did you mean that you were heading back South, to where you folks appeared after the Portal, or somewhere else?
> 
> ...





What Doghead said. The gargoyle's words weren't totally ignored. *smirk*

If any follow him close-by, fine, if not, then fine as well. He is too busy deep in thought and brooding.


----------



## Capellan (Feb 10, 2004)

Since the Mephits know where the vents are, and how they work, it might be an idea for Durgo to take at least one of them with him.

Also, didn't they say that the Fire Giant wouldn't fit?


----------



## Velenne (Feb 10, 2004)

Too true about the mephit.  He said the giants _might_ not fit, but Durgo MAKE stupid giants fit!  Techinically, they're the same Size as Durgo (who's massive even for an ogre) so if they don't fit neither would he.  We'll chalk it up to Muragar forgetfulness.    If someone reminds him of the mephits, he'll bring the one along that told him of the vents.  But they don't have much time before the vents do their thing so he wants to be there quickly.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a heads up that I'll be at a game con from Sat morning until monday evening.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 13, 2004)

Ack!  POST TO IC THREAD!  ;P


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Ack!  POST TO IC THREAD!  ;P




Gathering Maps...I will, have no fear.


I think I need a Map thread. I sure do like them.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 14, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Talk to the Gulguthan, man. I post them as I see them...
> 
> See you all after the weekend.



Heh.  Jeremy knows why he's there.  Bargo knows why he's there.  Bargo is just thinking he shoulda gone with the other group and done some killing.  Jeremy knows, it's a helluva long way to the gates.


----------



## Uriel (Feb 18, 2004)

Splitting the two into different threads.
I'm going to try and keep an accurate (semi, at least) clock going. i did a pretty good job with my 2 LEW adventures that i linked. I should be able to Synch these, that is, if  folks survive.

Bargo,Durgo,Forlash, step right this way to 'Remants of the Horde:In Through the Back Way'

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1378976#post1378976



Wekerak,Vespazian,Tso'Koka, step right this way for 'Remnants of the Horde:Storming the Walls'

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1378988#post1378988


----------



## doghead (Feb 29, 2004)

Uriel, just doing some thinking aloud. 

Are there any troops of value still outside the gates? Taking the gatehouse only makes sence if there is something left to be let in. Originally, that was us, but now we are inside. But if there is nothing much to come in, then it may make sence to set another objective. We're here to find/free the sha-man who can bring back Zugerath. So moving towards where Durgo and Co are likely to emerge, or getting further inside the castle proper come to mind as options (I am kind of stabbing in the dark here as I don't know anything about the castle layout). Where is the Sha-man likely to be? Down below? In a tower? Anywhere?

Of course, Durgo and co don't know that we are inside, so if it likely that we would wonder around the castle for ages looking for each other, then it may be best to take the gatehouse and hold and wait. How far from the gatehouse are they likely to emerge, and what would be the most direct route from there to the gatehouse?


----------



## Uriel (Feb 29, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Uriel, just doing some thinking aloud.
> 
> Are there any troops of value still outside the gates? Taking the gatehouse only makes sence if there is something left to be let in. Originally, that was us, but now we are inside. But if there is nothing much to come in, then it may make sence to set another objective. We're here to find/free the sha-man who can bring back Zugerath. So moving towards where Durgo and Co are likely to emerge, or getting further inside the castle proper come to mind as options (I am kind of stabbing in the dark here as I don't know anything about the castle layout). Where is the Sha-man likely to be? Down below? In a tower? Anywhere?
> 
> Of course, Durgo and co don't know that we are inside, so if it likely that we would wonder around the castle for ages looking for each other, then it may be best to take the gatehouse and hold and wait. How far from the gatehouse are they likely to emerge, and what would be the most direct route from there to the gatehouse?





As per my latest post, getting inside should be the goal now.

Yes, getting inside to open the gates was the lan,although not the best one, since you folks didn't have much in the way of troops in the first place.
This door leads deeper into the Fortress, and is the best chance to regroup with Durgo.
Keep in mind that DUrgo doesn't know where his 'Big-Big-Shay-man' is, he is just hoping that there is one inside.
Staying on the wall is going to quickly become an excersize in sying, as many an orc and goblin are about to show you all...


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2004)

_Death Keening_ Nice touch.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 5, 2004)

Guys, just an apology, since my RL has taken a toll on my online gaming as-of-late. This last week and a half to be specific.
My mom is making frequent trips to my house (she lives 200 miles away) for medical reasons that I'm not going into in depth and my insane roomate (Note:Never continue to live with an X-girlfriend after the breakup....ever!) suddenly has an issue with the mom's visits. Essentially, I have a very  irrational girl to deal with, as well as a hectic work schedule this last week.
I should be back on proper track by mid next week, with maps for both groups and daily posting again.
Again, sorry everybody.

-Ron


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2004)

No prob here.  Busy with 300 things.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 5, 2004)

Likewise mateyboy. Desperately trying to find new place to live instead of a mate's floor. 

If you have time, try to email me on the Underdark game we are about to start re: Hunt Bonded Companion? Was hoping we could discuss all about it so I could write it into my char's background.

Hope stuff get's better soon mate....

Dai


----------



## doghead (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm with Deadestdai. Hope things getter better soon. Whenever your ready Uriel. This game is worth waiting for.


----------



## doghead (Mar 15, 2004)

~ Bored, can't sleep, and got ADSL. ~

Hey all.

I was poking around my characters and started wondering in what direction to take Tsu'koka with his next level/few levels. I'm not really used to playing in the deep end (Tsu'koka has more hit points and feats than most of my other characters combined) so I thought I would ask. A couple of levels in fighter for some feats was one option I was tossing around. However, I did rather make a hash of his initial selection of feats ... 

On the other hand, at 11th level, he would get access to 4th level spells - namely Monster Summoning which I have been itching to try out (don't have the Charisma bonus for it at the mo').

The way I see it at the moment, if they are successfull, Tsu'koka is probably looking to get command of Zugareth's some of hobgoblin forces. Or something along those lines. The longer term goal would be returning to drive "whoever" out of the Blasted Lands, his people's/tribe's ancestoral homeland.

BTW, saw Uriel around. He says we should be rolling again soon.

Woof!


----------



## Velenne (Mar 15, 2004)

W00t!  I need my Durgo fix, man!

As far as long term plans go, while it can easily be said that bards are skilled in many fields but master none, you may want to focus your feats a little more closely so you can be very good at something.  These levels of play can be dangerous if you don't have a schtick.  

That said, "Multishot + Shot on the Run" or "Rapid Shot + Far Shot" will keep you out of the middle of things.  You can also use many of your ranged attack feats with a Whip (which I believe bards are still proficient with).  At any rate, the best advice I can offer is to stick to find something he's good at and get better at it.


----------



## doghead (Mar 15, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> W00t!  I need my Durgo fix, man!
> 
> As far as long term plans go, while it can easily be said that bards are skilled in many fields but master none, you may want to focus your feats a little more closely so you can be very good at something.  These levels of play can be dangerous if you don't have a schtick.




Word. Tsu'koka just about wet himself when the giant appeared on the scene. Been concentrating on staying alive mostly since then. Although I have discovered that behind D&B is usually fairly safe. So been concentrating on keeping _them_ alive might be a more accurate way of putting it.  



			
				Velenne said:
			
		

> That said, "Multishot + Shot on the Run" or "Rapid Shot + Far Shot" will keep you out of the middle of things.  You can also use many of your ranged attack feats with a Whip (which I believe bards are still proficient with).  At any rate, the best advice I can offer is to stick to find something he's good at and get better at it.




Been looking at his current feats - not even sure what _I_ was thinking. Tried to cover too many bases and a bit of cut and paste discontinuity. The next few encounters should give me a better idea of which direction to go in. Going to toss Tsu'koka in at the messy end and see what happens.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 15, 2004)

Ya, I can only see you getting very minimal benefit out of some of those feats (like Power Attack) unless given sufficient time to buff.


----------



## doghead (Mar 16, 2004)

Going back over them kinda reminds me of where I was coming from. I tried to build the character around the the Song Speaker concept - based on the idea that his role would largely involve supporting (hobgoblin mainly) troop types in battle. Hence the things like Combat Casting and Mounted Combat, as well as the array of spells. For that role he would work, I think. 

This game just works at a whole 'nother level.

The really big puzzle is why Spell Focus (_Enchantment_)? I think that I was thinking Scare and Fear are enchantments, or it was for a spellset I changed out of. Or perhaps I just _really_ wanted to boost Lullaby.  

Looking forwards to giving him a bit of a workout.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 6, 2004)

*Fret not, flesh walls of the Horde!*

Uriel,

Did you really think I could give up Durgo!?!?  DURGO!?  One of my favorite characters *EVAR*!?!?  You silly insomniac, you.

Of all my games, this is the one I just can't put down as it's the only one I can honestly say I eagerly look forward to every time I check my subscribed threads. 

So without further ado, let's see what's behind door number one, Ron!

-Nate/Durgo


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2004)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Uriel,
> 
> Did you really think I could give up Durgo!?!?  DURGO!?  One of my favorite characters *EVAR*!?!?  You silly insomniac, you.
> 
> ...





Aha...I read this yesterday, wondered what the heck you were on about and JUST read your general post.

Hmm...I had better keep things interesting fo Durgo, then.
Perhaps a Duel with a Solar...

In lighter news, I will be passing through texas in June/July while travelling with a friend who is moving back to South Carolina.
I have to look at a Map to see if Dallas is in our path before we shoot down for debauchery in New Orleans and beyond.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 6, 2004)

Heh.    Have to show you some of our other monsters while you are out here if you can stop by.

Do you know what day it'll likely be if it's on the way?


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2004)

I've lost track of who I have and haven't told. So just in case - I'll be away from the 14th to the end of the month. I'm not going to get much time to check in before I leave, so Uriel, feel free to ghost Tsu'koka from here. Cheers. the head of the dog.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't get into too much trouble mate.

Uriel: Just waiting on that map. If ya can't get it out before you get back from yer trip, then have a great time!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 25, 2004)

I've actually been pretty ill this last week and a half. I'll look to get you folks
(Durgo & Crew) a new map tonight after I return from the RL Sunday game.

Jeremy/Nate:Regarding my travel through Texas, I'm not sure of the day yet, but the driver said that we will be heading along I-40. We can take time here and there, so if Dallas is close (no map near at the moment), a short visit would be cool. Maybe we can stay in a motel that night and have a RL all-night game...your wives would love that, I'm sure.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 26, 2004)

SWEET!   I know I-40 runs through the Texas panhandle and straight through Oklahoma City.  OKC is about 2 hours north of Fort Worth.  If you have an opportunity to hop over to I-20, that'll run you directly into DFW and we're just a few minutes north of there.  Or if I-40 is a must, then drive is down I-35 and split onto I-35W when you get close to the metroplex.  Again, about a 2 hours detour but you can probably take a highway that's more diagonal and thus adds less time to your overall drive.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 29, 2004)

Vespazian must have taken a blow to the head: the Troll's on _our_ side


----------



## Jeremy (May 6, 2004)

*bargo scratches his head*

Bargo lead?

Bargo have axe?

Bargo HEARD something?  Bargo have 'im no ears!

Bargo raise fist and people follow his lead?

*Bargo wakes up*

Damn.  Must have meant Durgo and his Maul.


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *bargo scratches his head*
> 
> Bargo lead?
> 
> ...





bargo rolled a 19 on his listen roll....


----------



## Uriel (May 6, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *bargo scratches his head*
> 
> Bargo lead?
> 
> ...





bargo rolled a 19....


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2004)

Hey Uriel,

I hate login problems. The boards do seem to be a bit flakey of late - slowdowns, downtimes, etc.

I have question. I have the Dire Wolf's bite attack listed as 1d8+12. In the last round he did 11hp damage to the minatour. I still haven't got all the 3.x rules sorted yet, am I missing something here?

doghead


----------



## doghead (May 6, 2004)

Hey Uriel,

I hate login problems. The boards do seem to be a bit flakey of late - slowdowns, downtimes, etc. And now this post won't load.

I have question. I have the Dire Wolf's bite attack listed as 1d8+12. In the last round he did 11hp damage to the minatour. I still haven't got all the 3.x rules sorted yet, am I missing something here?

doghead


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2004)

I'm going to be away from tomorrow til the 27th. My online access will be limited, so I probably won't be able to update during that time. Have fun. And stay safe  doghead.


----------



## deadestdai (May 29, 2004)

Chaps and so forth,

I'm gittin' hitched tomorrah and so's won't be makin' it onto this here keyboard fer a few days or so. 

See ya Tuesday.


----------



## doghead (May 29, 2004)

Hey deadestdai

Have a great day. See you when you get back.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 5, 2004)

Bargo checks his head for a helm of telepathy, then remembers he doesn't know what that is and writes the whole thing off as a cosmic hiccough.  'Never look at a gift gobbie's teeth.  Just eat 'im.'


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 29, 2004)

Chaps, am off on a trip to Alaska and am not gonna be back until after the 4th - can you autopilot Vespazian until then?

Cheers.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 29, 2004)

I just got back online after having the Comp out of commission for a bit.

Dai: I can auto pilot vespazian, no problem. Bring me a rock from Alaska! *

* I always have friends bring me rocks from wherever they travel, which I use in miniatures dioramas etc... I'm a geek.

When are you going to bring the new wife down for a visit? I promise, no D&D games. P'raps you and Dave can make a Sf day trip of it or some such...


Now, on to big posts until 4am, woohoo!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2004)

Howdy,

This thread has grown to the point where its possible for it to be harmful to the sever and it’s also more like that it could be corrupted.

If you could start a new OOC thread I would lock out this thread while providing a link to the new thread. 

Thanks, please let me know when this is done. 

BS,
PbP Mod


----------



## Velenne (Jul 1, 2004)

What?  33 pages is too much?   

Uriel, you da man!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 22, 2004)

Uriel, can we get an alternate thread opened so this thread can be trimmed/deleted please?

Also of note, Velenne is cruising around Europe for the next couple of weeks so Durgo will be incommunicado.  Please autopilot him as necessary.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 29, 2004)

Uriel what's yer email addie? I need to talk with you.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 31, 2004)

Uriel, did ya get my email?


----------



## doghead (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm going to be gone from the 20th til the 4th of October.

Tsu'koka's plan is this: The gnolls (or is it bugbears ... I can never remember) in first find,  engage any enemies. The Hobgoblins with Sroka, Tsu'koka and any other hitters (do we have the manticore or any gargoyles?) to follow up and hammer them. The goblins to disperse through the room to scout and harrass from the shadows. Especially spellcasters.

The goal is to clear the room, and keep the giants alive to do their stuff. Ideally, Tsu'koka would like to keep the giants out of the fight. But it's hard to go past their clout in battle. So if its really hot, we might have to throw some of them into the fray as well.

Oh yeah, as Wekerak said, a detachment of hobgoblins to guard the door at our back. But probably from inside if we can close and lock the doors.


the head of the dog.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2004)

Can we get a new thread for this one too? The mods have stated that 663 replies is a bit long. 

WORKING link to new thread:

*http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=101623*


----------



## Uriel (Sep 21, 2004)

Well...I do agree that 663 posts is a bit much...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 21, 2004)

I have a solution...


----------



## Uriel (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't any of you ruin my '666' replies...or i'll knock you back into the Stnoe Age as far as XPs go.

New thread right this way...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=101623


----------

